# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] التحليل اليومى لسوق الاوراق الماليه - متجدد

## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


توصيات وتحليلات لسوق تداول العملات والمعادن  مقدمة من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين


*    العناوين الرئيسية

**الاحداث الدراميه تسيطر على الدولار الامريكي

*التحليل الاقتصادي

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

قضى الدولار الأمريكي أغلب يوم التداول أمس مع زخم تداول صعودي أمام أغلبية العملات الرئيسية. فقد ارتفع الدولار بنسبة 0.9% أمام اليورو وأغلق حول مستوى 1.5850 بعد أن تراجع إلى أدنى مستوى له على الإطلاق عند 1.6019. ارتفع الدولار بعد أن أفاد تقرير القطاع الصناعي بمنطقة اليورو أن معدل النمو في المنطقة يبدأ في التباطؤ. 
بدأت البيانات الاقتصادية والتصريحات الرسمية تتحوّل ضد اليورو لصالح الدولار. غيّر "نوير" عضو البنك المركزي الأوروبي من تعليقاته التي أدلى بها أول أمس، مقللأً من احتمالات رفع سعر الفائدة الأوروبي، مما أعطى الدولار دافعًا أكبر للارتفاع. 
وتضع العقود المستقبلية الخاصة بأسعار الفائدة الفيدرالية احتمالية نسبتها 82% لصالح القطع بنسبة 0.25% في الأسبوع القادم، مع وجود احتمالية بنسبة 18% لصالح عدم القطع على الإطلاق. يعتبر ذلك تغير حاد عن الأسبوع الماضي عندما كانت الأسواق تضع احتمالية بنسبة 76% لصالح القطع بنسبة 0.25% واحتمالية بنسبة 24% لصالح القطع بنسبة 0.50%. السبب الوحيد لهذا التغير المثير هو التوقعات هو ازدياد الضغوط التضخمية. 
يوم سنكون في انتظار عدد من الأحداث الأمريكية والتي تتضمن تقرير طلبيات السلع المعمرة والمعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة. من المتوقع أن يظهر تحسن في كلا التقريرين عن القراءات السابقة. في وقت لاحق اليوم، سيجذب انتباه التجار أيضًا تقرير مبيعات المنازل الجديدة. ففي بداية الأسبوع، جاءت بيانات السوق العقاري أفضل من التوقعات. ولن نتفاجئ إن شهدنا ارتداد في مبيعات المنازل الجديدة أيضًا.
لابد أن هذه البيانات سوف تساهم في حركة الدولار الأمريكي بشكل مباشر، وبالتالي نتوقع أن يرتفع معدل التذبذب اليوم. من المتوقع أن تشكّل التحليلات الأساسية اليوم النظرة العامة إلى الدولار الأمريكي على المدى القصير. 

 *اليورو الاوروبي EUR* 

قضى اليورو يوم آخر على الجانب الهبوطي من التداول يوم أمس، حيث فقد قوته لليوم الثاني على التوالي أمام الدولار الأمريكي مغلقًا عند 1.8573. خلال هذا الأسبوع، كان اليورو قد سجل مستويات جديدة من الارتفاع فوق مستوى 1.60، مما يؤذي اقتصاد منطقة اليورو. أدى تضارب نتائج البيانات الاقتصادية من منطقة اليورو إلى تراجع اليورو أمام الدولار الأمريكي. كانت أغلب هذه النتائج السلبية تعود إلى قوة اليورو. فقد عانى مؤشر مديري المشتريات بالقطاع الصناعي يوم أمس، ومن المتوقع أن يكون لمؤشر الثقة في مجال الأعمال نفس المصير. 
من المقرر الإعلان اليوم عن تقرير IFO للثقة في قطاع الأعمال الألماني، وتشير التوقعات إلى احتمالية انخفاضه خلال شهر أبريل. ومن المحتمل أن يتسبب تقرير IFO لمناخ العمل والتوقعات المستقبلية في تراجع اليورو أكثر. تبدأ المشاكل اليت تواجه اقتصاد منطقة اليورو الآن في التشكيك في فوائد قوة اليورو الحالية. في الساعة 8:00 بتوقيت جرينتش سيتم الإعلان أيضًا عن بيانات الحساب الجاري من منطقة اليورو، والذي من غير المتوقع أن يتسبب في تذبذب حركة السوق. وفي وقت لاحق اليوم سيدلي تريشيه بتصريحات له، والتي تتسبب في تذبذب السوق بشكل عام. ونتوقع الاعلان يوم الجمعة عن العرض النقدي M3 والتي قد يتخذ اتجاه هبوطي، وبالتالي قد يسجل اليورو/ دولار مستويات قياسية جديدة. 
من المقرر الاعلان اليوم عن العديد من البيانات الأمريكية، وبالتالي سوف نرى تغير في اليورو. وفي ظل التوقعات بنتائج سلبية من البيانات الأمريكية وبنتائج متشائمة من بيانات منطقة اليورو، فقد يرتفع اليورو/ دولار للأعلى. 

 *الين اليابني JPY* 

شهد الين الياباني تضاربًا في حركته يوم أمس حيث تسبب مؤشر داو جونز في تجدد الاهتمام بصفقات الشراء بالاقتراض. على الرغم من تراجع أزواج الين الياابني، ارتفع الدولار/ ين بنسبة 0.7% إلى 103.76 من مستوى 103.02. توقفت الرغبة في المخاطرة بشكل عام، حيث لا يرى العديد من التجار حركة مناسبة في سوق الاسهم ليأخذ مخاطرة الحصول على العملة ذات العوائد المنخفضة. 
تم الاعلان يوم أمس عن مؤشر CSPSI ومؤشر النشاط الصناعي الإجمالي. جاء كلاً منهما بنتائج إيجابية ولكن لم يكن لهما تأثير كبير على السوق، حيث كانت أغلب الحركة في السوق بسبب الأحداث العالمية الأخرى. في وقت لاحق اليوم، سيتم الاعلان عن مؤشر اسعار المستهلك باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة ومؤشر اسعار المستهلك في طوكيو باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة، والتوقعات بالنسبة لهما متضاربة. ولن تكون هناك بيانات يوم الجمعة. 
في ظل ارتفاع اسعار الأرز إلى مستويات قياسية في بورصة شيكاغو إلى مستوى 894 دولار للطن المتري، فسوف تكون قدرة المستهلك الأمريكي الشرائية محدودة. كان هذا الارتفاع القياسي الجديد في سعر الأرز بسبب نقص المحصول والناتج عن قوانين العرض والطلب. 
في ظل المؤشرات الاقتصادية اليابانية التي تم الاعلان عنها يوم أمس، والحركة الهبوطية للين، وارتفاع سعر الأرز، نفترض أن الين سوف يستمر في اتجاهه الهبوطي. 


 التحليل الفني 


*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD* 

قام هذا الزوج بحركة تصحيحية مستمرة، ويتحرك الان حول مستوى فيبوناتشي 1,5850. يظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطع صعودي يصحبه زخم تداول صعودي متزايد، مما يدل على أنه إن لم يخترق السعر هذا المستوى للأسفل، فقد نرى استئناف الاتجاه الصعودي. ننصح التجار بالانتظار حتى تنتهي محاولة الاختراق قبل دخول السوق.

*الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD* 

يظهر على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات أن زخم التداول الهبوطي قد عاد بكامل قوته، حيث فقد الباوند ما يزيد عن 200 نقطة خلال الـ 48 ساعة الماضية. لا تظهر تقاطعات على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، مما يدل على استمرار الاتجاه الهبوطي. يبدو أن البيع اليوم مناسبًا.

*الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY*  

تظهر قناة سعرية صعودية واضحة على الرسم البياني اليومي، حيث يتحرك هذا الزوج في منتصفها. يظهر على كلاً من مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء ومؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي أنه لا يزال هناك مجال للارتفاع وأن الهدف التالي قد يكون عند 105.00. يبدو أن الشراء اليوم هو الاختيار المناسب.

*الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF* 

يبدأ مدى التداول على الرسم البياني اليومي في تكوين نموذج لقناة سعرية صعودية ضيقة. إن اقترب هذا الزوج من الحد العلوي من هذه القناة، وفي ظل ضيق البولنجر باند، فمن المحتمل أن يختبر السعر مستوى 1.0230 قريبًا. ننصح التجار بالانتباه إلى الاختراق المحتمل والذي يمكن أن يكون فرصة شراء جيدة يصاحبها زخم تداول صعودي قوي محتمل.  



تحليل النفط  

 *النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

يستمر الاتجاه الصعودي القوي بدون انقطاع للشهر الماضي، حيث يواصل النفط تجاهل جميع المؤشرات الفنية. يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي نموذج لقمة ثلاثية صعودية مع انحدار إيجابي في مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء. تعتبر هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس للانضمام إلى هذا الاتجاه الصعودي القوي حيث لا يزال يحمل قوة كبيرة

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*    العناوين الرئيسية

* *أستمرار وتزايد قوه الدولار الامريكي المفاجأه

*التحليل الاقتصادي

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

مرّ الدولار الأمريكي يوم أمس بذروة زخم التدوال الصعودي، مرتفعًا أمام أغلب العملات الرئيسية. واستمر اتجاه الدولار الصعودي أمام اليورو، مفتتحًا يوم التداول عند 1.5876، واكتساب قوه إلى 1.5639. كما ارتفع الدولار الأمريكي أمام الباوند والين والفرنك. 
جاءت بعض البيانات الايجابية للدولار يوم أمس. وكان أولها تقرير طلبيات السلع المعمرة باستثناء الناقلات والسيارات . فقد كان من المتوقع أن يسجل هذا التقرير قراءة أفضل من قراءة الشهر الأسبق التي كانت عند -2.1&#37;. وكان المحللون يتوقعون أن ترتفع هذه الطلبيات بنسبة 0.5%، إلا أنها فاقت التوقعات وارتفعت بنسبة 1.5%. في الوقت ذاته كان المحللون لا يتوقعون تغير قراءة معدلات الشكاوى من البطالة عن القراءة السابقة التي كانت عند 375 ألف، إلا أنها تراجعت بمقدار 33 ألف مدعمّة بذلك الزخم الصعودي للدولار، لتصل قراءة هذا الأسبوع إلى 342 ألف. أما تقرير مبيعات المنازل الجديدة غير الايجابي فلم يؤثر على الزخم الصعودي للدولار. فقد سجل المعدل السنوي للمنازل السكنية الجديدة التي تم بيعها خلال الشهر الماضي قراءة 526 ألف، بينما كانت التوقعات عند 580 ألف، وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يكن ذلك كافيًا لمنع ارتفاع الدولار. 
اليوم سوف ننتظر بيانات اقتصادية أمريكية هامة.ففي الساعة 14:00 بتوقيت جرينتش سوف يتم الاعلان عن مؤشر ثقة المستهلك، والذي من المتوقع أن يأتي بنتيجة ايجابية. سوف يراقب التجار نتيجة هذا التقرير بالإضافة إلى التطورات في منطقة اليورو ليتمكنوا من تحديد الكيفية التي سينتهي بها التداول هذا الأسبوع.

*اليورو الاوروبي EUR* 

كان يوم أمس هو يوم الاتجاهات الهبوطية لليورو. فقد تطور زخم التداول الهبوطي لليورو أمام أغلب العملات الأخرى، متراجعًا أمام الباوند والين وأمام الدولار بشكل خاص. 
جاءت بعض البيانات غير الجيدة من منطقة اليورو يوم أمس، وقد تركزت جميعها على ألمانيا. فقد تم الاعلان عن مؤشر IFO لمناخ العمل وللتوقعات المستقبلية، مسجلان قراءتان منخفضتان. فقد كانت نتيجة مؤشر مناخ العمل الذي يقيس ثقة الشركات في القطاع الصناعي وقطاع الانشاءات ومبيعات الجملة والتجزئة قراءة 102.4، بينما كانت التوقعات عند 104.3. أما مؤشر توقعات العمل المستقبلية والذي يقيس ثقة الشركات فيما يتعلق بالتوقعات المستقبلية للستة أشهر التالية، فقد تراجع إلى 96.8 ولم يتمكن من بلوغ القراءة المتوقعة له عند 98.0. 
لم يكن تراجع هذه الأرقام دليلاً على التراجع الفوري لمنطقة اليورو، حيث أن هذه الأرقام قد دعّمت افتراض أ اقتصاد منطقة اليورو لم تمكن من التخلص من تباطؤ الاقتصاد الامريكي، وتدور الآن إشاعات حول احتمالية قطع الفائدة الأوروبية. 
سيتم الاعلان اليوم عن بيانات اقتصادية هامة للغاية، تتضمن مؤشر اسعار الواردات الألماني والعرض النقدي M3 ويتوقع المحللون أن تكون النتائج غير ايجابية. إن استمرت سلسلة البيانات السلبية لليورو، فنتوقع المزيد من الاتجاه الهبوطي.

*الين اليابني JPY* 

سلك الين الياباني اتجاه هبوطي يوم أمس. فقد فقد قوته أمام الدولار الأمريكي وبالباوند، إلا أنه تمكن من الارتفاع أمام اليورو المنهار. 
تعتبر اتجاهات الين الهبوطية رد فعل لسلسلة الأنباء السيئة المحيطة بالاقتصاد الياباني. فقد تراجع مؤشر النشاط الصناعي الإجمالي بنسبة 1.4%. بينما ارتفع مؤشر أسعار خدمات الشركات بنسبة 0.4% وليس بنسبة 0.7% كما كان متوقع. وقد سجل التضخم في اليابان أعلى مستوى له خلال عشر سنوات في مارس، وذلك بعد ارتفاعه لستة أشهر متتالية، وارتفاعه بنسبة 2.2% فقط في الشهرين الماضيين. 
ارتفعت اسعار البنزين بنسبة 19%، بينما ارتفعت اسعار الوقود والماء بنسبة 4.2% ، وارتفعت اسعار الغذاء بنسبة 1.6%. وعلى اعتبار أن سعر الفائدة اليابانية هي 0.5% فقط، فأن ارتفاع التضخم يتمثل خطر حقيقي للاقتصاد والمستثمرين يدركون ذلك. 
سوف يتطلع التجار الى المزيد من الاتجاه الهبوطي للين، وسوف يستمرون في مراقبة الأخبار الاقتصادية من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومن منطقة اليورو، حيث ستكون هذه البيانات هي العوامل الأساسية المؤثرة على الين اليوم.

التحليل الفني  

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD* 

تراجع هذا الزوج بما يزيد عن 300 نقطة في اليومين الأخيرين ويتحرك الآن حول مستوى 1.5650. يمثل هذا المستوى مستوى فيبوناتشي أساسي، وسوف يكون اختراقه لهذا المستوى للأسفل تأكيدًا على صحة حركة هبوطية إضافية. وإن فشل في هذه المحاولة فسوف يكون هذا دليل على تصحيح صعودي معتدل.

*الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD* 

تحرك الباوند بشكل هبوكي قوي خلال الايام الثلاثة الأخيرة ويتحرك الآن حول منطقة 1.9700. يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارة هبوطية على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء حيث لا توجد تقاطعات مرئية. يؤكد مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات على زخم التداول الهبوطي، ويبدو أن مستوى السعر المستهدف التالي يقع عند 1.9610.

*الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY 

*يتكوّن على الرسم البياني اليومي نموذج لقناة سعرية واضحة للغاية، ويتحرك السعر في منتصفها الآن. يشير كلاً من مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء ومؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى الاتجاه الصعودي، ولا يبدو أن هناك تصحيح على مرمى البصر. قد يكون هدف السعر التالي عند 105.10 ويبدو أن الشراء اليوم هو الاستراتيجية المفضلة.

*الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF* 

بعد فترة طويلة من التداول داخل مدى محصور بدون اتجاه واضح، قام هذا الزوج باختراق صعودي، ويبدو أنه وضع نقطة البداية لاتجاه صعودي قوي. يؤكد مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي على زخم التداول الصعودي. ويبدو أن الدخول شراء اليوم هو الاستراتيجية الصحيحة.

تحليل النفط   *

النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

يتحرك النفط داخل قناة سعرية صعودية واضحة تمامًا مع زخم تداول قوي للغاية في الوقت الحالي. واليوم هو اليوم الأول للاختراق الهبوطي للحد السفلي من هذه القناة. وهذا يدل على حركة هبوطية محتملة، وقد تكون هناك فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس للبيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة، واستغلال هذه الحركة في مرحلة مبكرة

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


 * توصيات وتحليلات لسوق تداول العملات والمعادن*

 *    العناوين الرئيسية*
*
هل الدولار الأمريكي يكتسب القوه !

*التحليل الاقتصادي

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

 في يوم الجمعة الماضية، استمر الدولار الأمريكي محافظًا على زخم تداول صعودي أمام العملات الرئيسية. وقد ارتفع الدولار الأمريكي نتيجة للبيانات الاقتصادية الايجابية والتي تم نشرها من الولايات المتحدة على مدار الأسبوع الماضي، كما ساهم في ارتفاع المؤشرات المحبطة للآمال من منطقة اليورو. وقد ارتفع الدولار الأمريكي بنسبة 1% أمام اليورو، مرتفعًا من أدنى مستوى له كان قد سجله يوم الأربعاء عند 1.6017. كما ارتفع الدولار إلى أعلى مستوى له خلال شهرين أمام الين الياباني عندما أغلق التداول عند 104.80. 
خلال منتصف اليوم، كان الدولار أكثر قوة أمام اليورو حيث تراوح تداوله بين 1,5655 و 1,5590. وقد تراجعت نسبة المضاربات على قطع البنك الفيدرالي لسعر الفائدة مما أدى الى ارتفاع الدولار خلال الاسبوع، ومما قد يؤدي الى جني المستثمرين للأرباح قبل الاجازة الاسبوعية، مدعمًا الدولار الامريكي خلال جلسة التداول .
فقد تغيرت النظرة العامة تجاه اسعار الفائدة الفيدرالية بشكل كبير، وبالتالي قد نرى استمرار قوة الدولار حتى اجتماع البنك الفيدالي القادم. 
فقد ارتفعت نسبة احتمالات عدم تغيير سعر الفائدة عن 2.25% إلى 26% تقريبًا، وذلك وفقًا للعقود المستقبلية. وخلال الأسبوع الماضي، كان تجار العقود المستقبية منقسمون بين القطع بنسبة 0.25% والقطع بنسبة 0.50%. 
سيتم الاعلان خلال هذا الاسبوع عن بعض البيانات الامريكية الهامة والتي تتضمن الانتاج المحلي الاجمالي للربع الاول وتقرير ISM الصناعي وتقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي. من المتوقع تراجع تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بشكل سلبي للشهر الرابع على التوالي، مما يدل على أن انفاق المستهلك سوف يستمر في التدهور بسبب الارتفاع القياسي في اسعار الطاقة والغذاء. ومن المحتمل أن تلقي البيانات الاقتصادية المقرر الاعلان عنها يوم الثلاثاء عن بعض أسباب ارتفاع التوقعات بين التجار بأن أمريكا في منتصف مرحلة الركود. يتوقع السوق نتائج سيئة، مما قد يتيج مجالاًا للاتجاه الهبوطي المفاجيء.
حتى ذلك الحين، نتوقع أن تستمر المؤشرات الايجابية التي تم الاعلان عنها الاسبوع الماضي في تقديم أسباب للتجار لشراء الدولار.   

 *اليورو الاوروبي EUR* 

 بلغ اليورو يوم الأربعاء الماضي أعلى مستوى له على الاطلاق امام الدولار، حيث ارتفع الى 1.6017. وقد تحققت هذه الحركة بعد ثلاث أيام صعودية لعملة اليورو، وذلك بسبب قوة البيانات الألمانية. ولكن بين الأربعاء والجمعة، فقد اليورو 2.7% من قيمته بعد ضعف المؤشرات الاقتصادية من منطقة اليورو. كما كانت الحركة الهبوطية لليورو نتيجة لقوة البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية. حيث استمرت البيانات الامريكية الايجابية الأخيرة في تدعيم زخم تداول الدولار الصعودي خاصةً أمام اليورو. 
كان البيان الهام الوحيد الذي صدر يوم الجمعة من منطقة اليورو هو مؤشر اسعار الواردات الألماني لشهر مارس والذي جاء فوق التوقعات عند 1.1%. وقد رسم هذه المؤشر بالاضافة الة مؤشر اسعار المستهلك ومؤشر اسعار المنتجية صورة كئيبة عن معدل التضخم في منطقة اليورو، مما جعل المستثمرون ليس لديهم أي خيار سوى بيع اليورو. نتيجة لذلك، أغلق اليورو/ دولار الجلسة عند 1.5627، متراجعًا بنسبة 0.7% في يوم الجمعة فقط. 
سوف يتم الاعلان خلال هذا الأسبوع عن مجموعة من البيانات الاقتصادية التي سوف تقدم للتجار دليلاً على حجم تأثير الأزمة المالية الأمريكية على اقتصاد منطقة اليورو، كما أن تلك البيانات ستعطي للتجار رؤية عن اتجاه اليورو على المدى القصير. واليوم سيتم الاعلان عن مؤشر أسعار المستهلك لشهر مارس، ومن المتوقع أن يدل هذا المؤشر عن الارتفاع الكبير في معدل التضخم في منطقة اليورو، حيث تشير التوقعات الى قراءة 3.5%. وبعيدًا عن ذلك، سوف يركز التجار على التطورات الأمريكية. لا بد من أن يزيد تركيز التجار خلال هذا الأسبوع لأنه من المتوقع ارتفاع معدل التذبذب فيه. 

 *الين اليابني JPY* 

 تراجع الين الياباني بحدة أمام الدولار يوم الجمعة، وذلك كجزء من الاتجاه الصعودي العام للدولار افتتح الدولار/ الين جلسة التداول عند 104.36 وأغلق عند 104.70 مرتفعًا بنسبة 0.2% في يوم واحد فقط. 
وقد قدّم الاقتصاد الياباني عدد من البيانات الاقتصادية السلبية، مما زاد من الشكوك حول أن البلاد في أزمة مالية محلية وركود حاد، وهذا على الرغم من أن الاقتصاد العالمي قد بدأ في الازدهار وإظهار علامات من التعافي. تم الاعلان يوم الأحد الماضي عن مؤشر النشاط الصناعي الثلاثي لشهر مارس، والذي سجل قراءة تقل عن التوقعات عند -1.7%، مما أظهر مدى الضرر الذي يتعرض له قطاع الخدمات. 
كما أظهر تقرير الميزان التجاري الذي تم الاعلان عنه يوم الثلاثاء عن ارتفاع حاد غير متوقع بين السلع والخدمات المصدرة والمستوردة. 
وفي الأسبوع الماضي، كانت البيانات الاقتصادية كئيبة للغاية، فقد ذكّرتنا بالأزمة المالية في الثمانينات في اليابان. 
وعلى اعتبار أن اليابان قد تأثرت بشكل أساسي من الأسواق الآسيوية،وأن ذلك مقصور على 3% من الأرز المستورد، فمن المثير للاهتمام أن نرى البنك الياباني يتعامل مع ارتفاع الاسعار في الاغذية. الا ان البنك الياباني ليس في يده شيء في ظل ارتفاع معدل التضخم، كما لا توجد احتمالية لقطع سعر الفائدة. 
اليوم سوف تغلق الأسواق اليابانية بمناسبة عيد "الشوا"، وبالتالي يتوقع التجار أن تبقى حركة الين هادئة وأن تكون ذات حساسية تجاه البيانات الأمريكية. وسوف يتم الاعلان يوم غد عن تقرير الانتاج الصناعي لشهر مارس والذي من المتوقع ارتفاعه بنسبة 0.7%. 
 

التحليل الفني   *

اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD* 

 بعد أن كوّن اليورو/ دولار قاعًا عند مستوى فيبوناتشي 1.5550، أظهر هذا الزوج زخم تداول صعودي. يظهر على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات تقاطع صعودي، ويبدو أن مستوى السعر المستهدف التالي على الرسم البياني للساعة هو 1.5680. يبدو أن الشراء هو الاستراتيجية المحبذة اليوم. 

 *الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD* 

 يتناقص زخم التداول الصعودي والذي نشأ بعد الاختراق. يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي زخم تداول هبوطي متزايد ويعزز مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة من الفكرة الهبوطية. يقع المستوى المستهدف عند 1.9710، يبدو أن البيع اليوم هو الاختيار المناسب اليوم. التحليل لمده 24 ساعه . 

 *الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY* 

 تضيق القناة السعرية الصعودية على الرسم البياني اليومي، ويتحرك هذا الزوج الآن عند الحد العلوي منها. وزخم التداول العام يعتبر صعودي للغاية، على الرغم من ان المؤشرات الفنية على الرسم البياني اليومي تشير الى احتمالية التصحيح. ويبدو أن الشراء عند المستويات المنخفضة هو الاستراتيجية الجيدة اليوم. 

 *الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF* 

 يستمر زخم تداول صعودي الذي حاز عليه هذا الزوج بعد اختراق القناة السعرية على الرسم البياني اليومي. وفقًا لمؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، يستمر اتجاه السعر، وتؤكد المؤشرات الفنية على الرسم البياني للساعة على الفكرة الصعودية. يبدو أن الشراء اليوم هو الاختيار المناسب. 
 


تحليل النفط 


*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

  استرد زخم التداول الصعودي قوته بعد فشل محاولة السعر في اختراق الحد السفلي من القناة السعرية الصعودية. ويظهر على النفط الخام الآن زخم تداول صعودي قوي كما يؤكد على ذلك مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للساعة. تعتبر هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس للانضمام لهذا الاتجاه الصعود.

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذ الكريم fxyard  
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع  والمعلومات المفيده والمتابعة الدقيقه 
دمت بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

أيوه بس الدولار 
سعره نزل جدا قدام الجنيه المصري الأسبوع اللي فات
وسجل من 5.54 جنيه إلي 5.37 جنيه ؟

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


 *    العناوين الرئيسية

**خبرمؤشر ثقة المستهلك بامريكا ينتظرنا اليوم


*التحليل الاقتصادي

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

 مرّ الدولار الأمريكي يوم أمس باتجاه صعودي أمام العملات الرئيسية. فقد ارتفع أمام اليورو ولكنه فقد قوته أمام الباوند والين الياباني. وعلى الرغم من أن الدولار قد مر باتجاهات هبوطية يوم أمس، إلا أنه لا يزال متجهًا إلى هدفه في براعة حيث كانت حركته مستقرة في زوج اليورو/ دولار، وكان تداول هذا الزوج حول مستوى 1.5645. 
كانت أكثر الأنباء غير الايجابية للدولار لفتًا للنظر هي تلك القادمة من اليابان. يمر اليابانيون الذي لديهم 12&#37; من السندات الحكومية الأمريكية (ما يزيد عن 550 بليون دولار) بأسوء ربع سنوي فيما يتعلق بسندات العشر سنوات، لأن الدولار / ين قد تراجع مؤخرًا إلى أدنى مستوياته منذ 1995. نتيجة لذلك، يبحث المستثمرون أكثر وأكثر عن عملات أخرى للتداول فيها خاصةً اليورو. ويبدو أن النفط الخام كان لصالح اتجاه الدولار الأمريكي، حيث بلغ أعلى مستوى له على الاطلاق عند 119.93 دولار للبرميل يوم أمس. 
سيتم الإعلان اليوم عن بيانات هامة في الساعة 14:00 بتوقيت جرينتش، وذلك عن مؤشر ثقة المستهلك، والذي من المتوقع تراجعه بنسبة 2.5% من 64.5 إلى 62. يعود السبب الأساسي لتراجع معدل الثقة إلى القلق من وضع التوظيف، وارتفاع أسعار البنزين والتي ارتفعت بمقدار 0.17 دولار للجالون خلال الشهر الماضي. إن جاء هذا المؤشر بانخفاض فسيكون هذا دليلاً على مدى تشاؤم المستهلكين الأمريكيين فيما يتعلق بالاقتصاد الأمريكي، مما قد يؤدي إلى ميل أزواج الدولار الى الاتجاه الهبوطي. 
ستبقى أعين التجار معلقة على البيانات الأمريكية حيث يبدو أن الوقت الحالي هو مرحلة حاسمة لمستقبل الدولار الأمريكي. يلازم السلوك الصعودي الدولار الأمريكي في الوقت الحالي، إلا أن استمرار الاتجاهات الهبوطية قد ينتج عنها اتجاه هبوطي طويل المدى للدولار الأمريكي. 

 *اليورو الاوروبي EUR* 

 شهد اليورو اتجاهات هبوطية أمام العملات الرئيسية الأخرى يوم أمس، وذلك بعد انخفاض مؤشر أسعار المستهلك بنسبة 0.2%. وقد كان من المتوقع ارتفاع هذا المؤشر بنسبة 0.2% بعد أن كانت القراءة السابقة له عند 0.5% في مارس، وبالتالي فإن النتيجة الفعلية جاءت أسوء من التوقعات واتخذ اليورو اتجاه هبوطي أمام الدولار، متراجعًا إلى 1.5650 بعد أن أغلق الجلسة السابقة عند أعلى سعر في اليوم عند 1.5680. أدلى "جين كلاود تريشيه" محافظ البنك المركزي الأوروبي بحديث له يوم أمس، والذي أكد فيه أن البنك المركزي الأوروبي يفكر في أن السياسة النقدية الحالية مع بلوغ مستوى سعر الفائدة مستوى 4% سوف تساعد على تحقيق هدفه المتمثل في استقرار السعر على المدى المتوسط وتثبيت توقعات التضخم على المدى الطويل. وقد أشار تريشيه الى أن البنك المركزي الأوروبي قد أدخل كمية كبيرة من السيولة في السوق المالي للتخفيف من حدة التوترات، وأن البنك يركز على احتواء التضخم وسوف يتجنب تغيير موقفه من السياسة النقدية، ويبدو أن السعر الفائدة سوف يبقى حاليًا دون تغيير. ولابد من الإشارة إلى أن مؤشر الثقة الألماني قد تفوق على التوقعات مسجلاً قراءة 5.9 بعد أن كانت التوقعات عند 4.6، وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم تكن هذه القراءة الايجابية كافية لمساعدة اليورو على الارتفاع بعد تدهور بيانات مؤشر اسعار المستهلك الألماني. 
ليس من المقرر الإعلان اليوم عن بيانات هامة لعملة اليورو. وسوف يوجه التجار أنظارهم إلى نتائج مؤشر ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي والذي من المتوقع أن يكون أكثر ضعفًا بالمقارنة مع نتيجة الشهر الماضي، وقد يسجل مستوى قياسي من الانخفاض خلال الخمس أعوام الأخيرة. إن تراجع هذا المؤشر بشكل ملحوظ، فسوف يتخذ اليورو الاتجاه الصعودي أمام الدولار. من ناحية أخرى، سوف يعقد "لوكاس باباديموس: نائب محافظ البنك المركزي الأوروبي مؤتمر صحفي في فرانكفورت ليقدم التقرير السنوي الثاني عن "التكامل المالي في أوروبا"، وقد يرد في هذا التقرير تلميحًا عن توقعات الاتحاد الأوروبي لمعدل النمو الاقتصادي. 

 *الين اليابني JPY* 

 ارتفع الين الياباني امام العملات الرئيسية الأخرى يوم أمس. كان أكثر ارتفاع ملحوظ هو ذلك الذي أحرزه أمام الفرنك السويسري، حيث فقد الفرنك ما يزيد عن 1% أمام الين. وفيما يتعلق بالبيانات الاقتصادية اليابانية الهامة، ارتفع تقرير مبيعات التجزئة يوم الأحد بما يزيد قليلاً عن التوقعات الى 1.1%. كان هذا الارتفاع بمساعدة زيادة الانفاق على الوقود بسبب الارتفاع العالمي في اسعار النفط الخام. ويعتبر هذا الارتفاع في مبيعات التجزئة هو للشهر الثامن على التوالي، ويتضمن ذلك ارتفاعها بنسبة 3.5% منذ فبراير الماضي. في يوم الاثنين أغلقت الاسواق اليابانية احتفالاً بعيد "الشوا" ولم يتم الاعلان عن بيانات اقتصادية. 
سيكون تقرير الانتاج الصناعي هو من أكثر البيانات أهمية المقرر الاعلان عنها اليوم، حيث يقيس هذا التقرير القيمة الاجمالية للانتاج الصادر عن الشركات الصناعية. تأتي القراءة المتوقعة لهذا التقرير عند -0.7%، مما سيؤدي الى اتخاذ الين الاتجاه الهبوطي. وقد بلغت خسارة اليابانيين -الذين يملكون 12% من السندات الحكومية الأمريكية (586.6 مليون) - 7% تقريبًا في الربع الأول من العام عندما انخفاض الدولار إلى أدنى مستوياته منذ 1995 أمام الين. تسبب ذلك في إثارة القلق لدى المستثمرين من شراء الأصول التي تحمل مخاطرة عالية، مما قد يؤدي الى انخفاض سعر صرف الين بالمقارنة مع العملات الأخرى. 
يتوقع تجار الفوركس اليوم استمرار الاتجاه الصعودي الذي بدأ يوم أمس وذك خلال النصف الأول من يوم التداول، بينما سينعكس الاتجاه إلى الاتجاه الهبوطي في النصف الثاني من اليوم بعد الاعلان عن المؤشرات الاقتصادية الجديدة. ولابد أن التذبذب سيكون محوري اليوم.  


التحليل الفني    



*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD* 

 استمر هذا الزوج في حركة تصحيحية قوية من الأسبوع الماضي، في الوقت الذي اخترق فيه عدة مستويات فيبوناتشي هامة. يعتبر الاختراق الهبوطي خلال مستوى 1.5670 صحيحًا، وظهر زخم تداول هبوطي جديد. قد يكون الاختبار التالي لمستوى 1.5580 وإن تم اختراقه للأسفل فسوف يتسبب ذلك في استمرار الحركة الهبوطية. 

 *الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD* 

 يظهر على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات المراحل الأولى من قناة سعرية هبوطية ويتحرك الباوند حول الحد العلوي منها. لا يزال زخم التداول صعودي ويبدو ان اختبار مستوى 1.9920 أصبح وشيكًا. من المحتمل أن يؤدي الفشل في الاختراق إلى حركة هبوطية جديدة، مع ارتفاع محتمل في زخم التداول. 

 *الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY* 

 يتكوّن نموذج لعلم واضح للغاية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، حيث يرتد هذا الزوج من الحد السفلي منه. تشير جميع مؤشرات التذبذب الى الارتفاع كما أن زخم التداول صعودي جدًا. يبدو أن مستوى السعر المستهدف التالي يقع حول 104.95. قد يكون الشراء اليوم هو الاستراتيجية المحبذة اليوم. 

 *الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF* 

 لا يزال زخم التداول الذي نشأ عن اختراق الحد العلوي في كامل قوته. ولا يزال الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات صعودي، بينما يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي أولى إشارات التوقف. قد يفي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة بالغرض اليوم، وذلك في حالة الانعكاس الهبوطي.  


تحليل النفط 



*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

  يبدو ان اختراق اعلى المستويات على الاطلاق أصبح روتينًا بالنسبة للنفط، ولم يكن اليوم مختلفًا. يوجد زخم تداول هبوطي على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، إلا أن زخم التداول لا يزال مرتفعًا للغاية على الرسم البياني اليومي. قد يرغب تجار الفوركس في البحث عن انخفاض جيد للدخول شراء عنده، حيث يبدو أن الاتجاه صعودي

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


 *    العناوين الرئيسية

**انظار السوق لأعلان نسبه الفائده بامريكا اليوم

*التحليل الاقتصادي


*الدولار الامريكي USD*

ارتفع الدولار الأمريكي أمام أغلب العملات الرئيسية اعتمادًا على توقعات بأن البنك الفيدرالي سوف يشير إلى أنه سيتوقف عن تخفيض سعر الفائدة وذلك بعد أن أقدم على قطعها لست مرات منذ شهر سبتمبر الماضي. 

كان تداول الدولار أمام اليورو عند 1.5559 وذلك في الساعة 6:10 صباحًا في جلسة طوكيو، وذلك بعد ارتفاعه بنسبة 0.6% يوم أمس ووصوله إلى مستوى 1.5541، وهو أقوى سعر يسجله أمام اليورو منذ الثالث من أبريل الجاري. 

تشير العقود المستقبلية الخاصة بأسعار الفائدة الفيدرالية إلى وجود احتمالية بنسبة 82% لصالح قطع البنك الفيدرالي لسعر الفائدة اليوم بمقدار ربع نقطة أساس لتصل إلى مستوى 2%، وتوجد فرص بنسبة 71% لصالح بقاء سعر الفائدة عند هذا المعدل في يونيو. 

ومنذ أسبوع واحد فقط، كان الدولار قد سجل انخفاض قياسي أمام اليورو، مدعمًا الطلب على المواد الخام كتغطية ضد التضخم. والآن وبعد ارتفاع الثقة في العملة الأمريكية، تراجعت السلع بأكبر نسبة خلال آخر خمس أسابيع، حيث تسبب ارتفاع الدولار في تراجع الطلب على الطاقة والمعادن والمحاصيل الزراعية كاستثمارات بديلة. 

من الناحية الاقتصادية، لا يزال الدولار ضعيفًا. حيث تعكس أغلب المؤشرات الاقتصادية ضعف كبير في الاقتصاد الأمريكي. واليوم نتوقع ارتفاع معدل تذبذب الدولار الأمريكي حيث سيتم الاعلان عن نتيجة الانتاج المحلي الاجمالي للربع الأول في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. وقد يظهر من هذا التقرير أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي ييتضائل في الربع الأول، بينما من المتوقع أن تصل خسائر تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي الذي سيتم الاعلان عنه يوم الجمعة إلى 80 ألف وظيفة خلال شهر أبريل. 

كما سيتم الاعلان اليوم عن تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بالقطاع الخاص ومؤشر مديري المشتريات من شيكاغو. ومن المتوقع أن تسجل هذه المؤشرات المحركة للسوق نتائج أقل بالمقارنة مع الشهر السابق. قد يؤدي انخفاض النتائج إلى ما دون التوقعات الى خلق زخم تداول هبوطي للدولار، حيث سيكون ذلك دليل واضح على أن أكبر اقتصاد في العالم يقف على حافة الانكماش. من ناحية أخرى، من غير المتوقع أن تؤدي النتائج المتوافقة مع التوقعات إلى إثارة أي رد فعل من التجار والذين سيكونوا بانتظار قرار اللجنة الفيدرالية للسوق المفتوحة بالإضافة إلى نتيجة تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي.  

*اليورو الاوروبي EUR*

سجل اليورو أدنى مستوى له خلال أربع أسابيع أمام الدولار الأمريكي يوم أمس، حيث أثرت البيانات الاقتصادية الضعيفة الصادرة عن منطقة اليورو على موقف البنك المركزي الأوروبي من السياسة النقدية والذي يؤيد رفع سعر الفائدة. كما تراجعت العملة الأوروبية بعد ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي اعتمادًا على وجهات نظر تشير إلى أن سلسلة قطع سعر الفائدة قد تنتهي قريبًا. 

مع نهاية يوم التداول، كان اليورو منخفضًا بنسبة 0.6% وكان تداوله يقع عند 1.5559، وذلك بعد أن سجل أدنى مستوى له خلال يوم التداول عند 1.5542 أمام الدولار. 

تراجعت المبيعات في أكبر ثلاث دول منضمة لمنطقة اليورو، حيث سجل انفاق المستهلك في ايطاليا أكبر انخفاض له بين هذه الدول. بينما تقع المبيعات في ألمانيا وفرنسا عند مستويات في منطقة الانكماش. وعلى الرغم من ارتفاع اسعار الغذاء، إلا ان مبيعات الاغذية والمشروبات قد انخفضت بأسرع معدل لها خلال ما يزيد عن عامين. وهذا يدل على ان قطاع مبيعات التجزئة في المنطقة سوف يشهد انخفاض مماثل. كما انخفض مؤشر ثقة المستهلك الفرنسي إلى أدنى مستوى له منذ عام 1987، مما يدعم من وجة النظر التي تقول بأن منطقة اليورو ليست بعيدة عن المشاكل التي تدفع بالاقتصاد الأمريكي إلى حافة الركود. 

ويستمر تشارع التضخم في منطقة اليورو في الضغط على الدخل فيها. وتقلل قوة اليورو من الصادرات. ويساهم انخفاض الصادرات بدوره في تباطؤ معدل النمو، مما يضع البنك المركزي الأروبي تحت ضغط لقطع سعر الفائدة. وفي الوقت الذي تتوقع فيه الأسواق نغمة ايجابية قليلاً من بيان اللجنة الفيدرالية للسوق المفتوحة المصاحب لقرار سعر الفائدة، تعمل البيانات الاقتصادية الضعيفة من منطقة اليورو على إثارة الشكوك حول قدرة البنك المركزي الأوروبي على الحفاظ على موقفه العنيد من التضخم واسعار الفائدة. 

والشيء الوحيد الذي يمكنه إحداث تحويل حقيقي في العملة الأوروبية هو أن يقطع البنك المركزي الأوروبي من سعر الفائدة. وإن تدهور الاقتصاد في منطقة اليورو أكثر، فقد يفكر البنك المركزي الأوروبي في احتمالية قطع سعر الفائدة. 

سوف يتم الاعلان اليوم عن معدل البطالة الألمانية والذي لا نتوقع تغير نتيجته. وفي وقت لاحق، سيتم الاعلان عن مؤشر الثقة ومؤشر اسعار المستهلك الايطالي ومعدل البطالة الأوروبية. ومن المتوقع أن تأتي أغلب ذه المؤشرات بضعف نسبي. 

من المنظور طويل المدى، طالما أن الفروق بين اسعار الفائدة الأمريكية والأوروبي مستمرة في الاتساع، فسوف يبقى اليورو هو العملة المفضلة لدى التجار.  

*الين اليابني JPY*

تعرضت جميع أزواج الين للبيع المكثف اليوم حيث انخفض بشكل حاد كلاً من الباوند/ ين والدولار نيوزلندي/ ين. كما أصبح الين منخفض العوائد أكثر قوة أمام الدولار- وذلك بسبب ارتفاع الرغبة في المخاطرة. 

سجل الين أدنى مستوى له عند 103.25 أمام الدولار يوم أمس، ولكنه تمكن من تعويض خسائره في وقت لاحق وأغلق التداول عند مستوى 104.00 كما كان تداول الين امام اليورو يقع عند 161.92، وذلك بعد ارتفاعه بنسبة 0.7% في اليوم السابق. 

يرى المستثمرون إشارات لتباطؤ الاقتصاد في اليابان، وعززت أنباء يوم أمس من هذه الافتراضات. فقد تراجع مؤشر مديري المشتريات، حيث ساهم ارتفاع تكاليف الانتاج في إبطاء الصادرات. كما شهدنا يوم أمس انخفاض في الإنتاج الصناعي الياباني إلى أدنى مستوى له خلال خمس أعوام. فقد تراجع بنسبة 3.1% بعد أن كان من المتوقع انخفاضه بنسبة 0.7% فقط. كما ساهم في النظرة السيئة للاقتصاد الياباني الانخفاض غير المتوقع في معدل البطالة بالاضافة إلى مبيعات المنازل المبدؤ بناؤها. 

من المتوقع ان يبقى الين في اتجاهه الهبوطي قبل الإعلان اليوم عن مبيعات المنازل المبدؤ بناؤها اليوم وعن قرار سعر الفائدة الأمريكية. بعيدًا عن ذلك، ليس من المنتظر الاعلان عن بيانات اقتصادية هامة من الأسواق اليابانية. لذلك يتعين على المستثمرين التركيز على الأنباء العالمية لرسم اتجاه حركة الين القادمة.  



التحليل الفني   

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*

بعد أن كوّن قاعًا يوم أمس عند 1.5545، يظهر على هذه الزوج الآن إشارات أولية للتصحيح. يظهر على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات أن الحركة الصعودية قد لا تحمل القوة الكافية، وأن السعر قد يستأنف الاتجاه الهبوطي قبل الأجازة الأسبوعية. قد يكون البيع عند المستويات المرتفعة هو الاستراتيجية المفضلة اليوم.  

*الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD*

يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي المراحل الأولى من قناة سعرية هبوطية ويتحرك الباوند حول الحد السفلي منها. سيكون اختراق مستوى 1.9610 دليلاً على صحة الاتجاه الهبوطي، وبعدها سيكون الهدف التالي عند 1.9535. لابد على التجار الانتظار حتى يتحقق الاختراق قبل بيع هذا الزوج.  

*الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY*  

يتكوّن نموذج لقناة سعرية ضيقة على الرسم البياني اليومي، ويتحرك هذا الزوج الآن حول الحد السفلي منها, لا يزال زخم التداول هبوطي معتدل وبالتالي من المفضل بحث تجار الفوركس على سعر جيد لدخول صفقة شراء.  

*الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*

يهدأ الآن زخم التداول الذي نشأ عن اختراق الحد العلوي من القناة السعرية. يتحرك الآن هذا الزوج بشكل متماسك مع عدم وجود اشارات باتجاه جديد. ننصح التجار بانتظار اشارة واضحة قبل الدخول في السوق.  


تحليل النفط 


*النفط الخام Crude Oil*

 يوجد اختراق حاد للحد السفلي من القناة السعرية الصعودية الحادة. يظهر على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء إشارة هبوطية جديدة على شكل قمة ثلاثية والتي تشير الى احتمالية قوية لحدوث حركة تصحيحية هبوطية. يجب على التجار الانتظار حتى يتم اثبات صحة الاختراق قبل الدخول في اي صفقة بيع.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


 * توصيات وتحليلات لسوق تداول العملات والمعادن مقدمة من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة Forexyard*

 *    العناوين الرئيسية

* *قطع نسبه الفائده بالبنك الامريكي 0.25 %*
*
التحليل الاقتصادي 

الدولار الامريكي USD* 

انعكس الدولار الأمريكي أمام اليورو يوم أمس حيث استنتج التجار أن بيان اللجنة الفيدرالية للسوق المفتوحة التي جاء بعد اجتماع السياسة النقدية قد ترك مجالاً للمزيد من قطع سعر الفائدة. وبعد الاعلان عن قرار سعر الفائدة بوقت قصير، انخفض الباوند بنسبة 0.4% ليصل الى أدنى مستوى له امام اليورو عند 1.5637. وفي ظل وجود تهديد بتباطؤ معدل النمو أكثر، قطع البنك الفيدرالي سعر الفائدة بمقدار 25 نقطة أساس لتصل الى 2% وقال أن الاسواق المالية لا تزال تحت ضغوط كبيرة. 
وقد وجد الدولار دعمًا بعد الاستقرار الأخير في الاسواق المالية في الولايات المتحدة. وعلى الرغم من أن الآراء تجاه الدولار قد تحسنت بعد صدور العديد من البيانات الأمريكية الايجابية، لا يزال أعضاء البنك الفيدرالي يعبرون عن قلقهم إزاء تزايد التضخم في الاسواق المحلية. ومن المتوقع استمرار ضيق أوضاع الائتمان وازدياد انكماش السوق العقاري، مما يزيد من الضغط على معدل النمو الاقتصادي الامريكي خلال الأرباع السنوية القليلة القادمة. وعلى الرغم من هذه التغيرات في النشاط الاقتصادي، إلا أن السوق ينظر الى القطع بمقدار ربع نقطة مئوية على أنه دليل على أن تحول موقف البنك الفيدرالي الى الموقف الحيادي لمراقبة التضخم وأوضاع السوق المالي. 
وبعد التأثير الناتج عن قطع سعر الفائدة، ننتظر الاعلان الوم عن مؤشر ISM الصناعي- كمؤشر قيادي لأداء الاقتصاد العام. وهذا المؤشر يقيس مستوى نشاط مديري المشتريات في القطاع الصناعي ويعكس التضخم الذي يمر بهم. 
إن جاء هذا المؤشر بقراءة أقل من التوقعات فسوف ينتج زخم تداول هبوطي للدولار، حيث سيكون ذلك دليل واضح على أن اكبر اقتصاد في البلاد على حافة الانكماش. من ناحية أخرى، ان جاء هذا المؤشر متوفقا مع التوقعات فمن غير المتوقع ان يكون هناك رد فعل من الدولار لأن السوق سيكون في انتظار تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي.  *

اليورو الاوروبي EUR* 

سلك اليورو اتجاه صعودي امام اغلب العملات الرئيسية. وعلى الرغم من أنه قد شهد اتجاهات صعودية امام الدولار والين الا انه تراجع أمام الباوند. كان السبب الرئيسي لاتجاه اليورو الصعودي هو قطع سعر الفائدة الفيدرالية يوم أمس. فقد أدى قطع سعر الفائدة الأمريكية الى دعم اليورو امام الدولار، كما ادنى الى قوة اليورو أمام العملات الأخرى. وقد تراجع مؤشر اسعار المستهلك الألماني ، وكان من المفترض ان يكون لذلك تأثير سلبي على اليورو. بالاضافة الى ذلك، قال تريشيه محافظ البنك الاوروبي يوم امس ان الربع الاول من عام 2008 سيكون به اقتصاد منطقة اليورو صحيًا ومتعافيًا، وقال بأنه يتوقع أن يبقى الاقتصاد مرنًا خلال الاشهر القليلة القادمة. واستمر في قوله بأن صندوق النقد الدولي يتوقع أن يبلغ معدل النمو في منطقة اليورو 1.4% هذا العام. وأنهى حديثه بإبعاد فكرة تغيير سعر الفائدة مستقبلاً، قائلاً بأن ثبات سعر الفائدة عند 4% سوف يمكّن البنك الاوروبي من السيطرة على التضخم. 
اليوم الاول من مايو هو عيد العمال الأوروبي. وبالتالي سيكون نشاط العمل في أوربا عند أقل حد له. وبالتال من المتوقع انخفاض السيولة اليوم. سوف يركز التجار على التطورات الأمريكية. وسوف تكون هذه التطورات سبب أساسي في تحديد حركة اليورو اليوم.

*الين اليابني JPY* 

ارتفع معدل التذبذب في الين يوم أمس خلال ساعات التداول أمام العملات الرئيسية. وعلى الرغم من انخفاض الين الحاد خلال اليوم، إلا أنه قد أغلق بالقرب من سعر الافتتاح. وقد تم الاعلان عن بعض البيانات الهامة يوم أمس. 
فقد بدأت البيانات بالاعلان عن قرار سعر الفائدة والتي لا تزال عند أدنى مستوى بين الدول الصناعية وذلك عند 0.5%. ثم نشر البنك الياباني التقرير الشهري. في هذا التقرير، قال البنك الياباني أنه نتيجة للتوترات في النشاط الاقتصادي والأسعار، فإنهم لن يستبقوا تحديد السياسة النقدية المستقبلية. علاوة على ذلك، في حالة بقاء السيناريو الاقتصادي كما هو، فسوف يوافق البنك على تعديل سعر الفائدة ليتوافق مع تطورات الاقتصاد والاسعار. وعلى الرغم من أن التقرير لم يشمل على احتمالية عدم الاستقرار الاقتصادي في المستقبل القريب، إلا أن التقرير انتهى بتوقعات بالتعافي التدريجي الثابت للاقتصاد الياباني. استمر البنك الياباني في التخمسين بأن معدل النمو سوف يبلغ 1.7% في السنة المالية القادمة. وكانت آخر البيانات المؤثرة هي حديث "شيراكاوا" محافظ البنك الياباني والذي قال أنه يتعين على البنك فحص البيانات القادمة أولاً قبل أن يقرر اتجاه السياسة التي سيتخذها. 
لن يتم الاعلان اليوم عن بيانات اقتصادية هامة. وسوف يحدد المستثمرين اتجاههم وفقًا للتطورات الأمريكية. وفي ظل الاجازة في منطقة اليورو، سيزيد تأثر الاحداث الامريكية على الين.  


التحليل الفني 

 *اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD* 

بعد عدة أيام من الانخفاض، يظهر الآن إشارة صعودية على الرسم البياني اليومي، حيث يوجد تقاطع صعودي على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء، ويدعم الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات الفكرة الصعودية. ويبدو أن هناك زخم تداول انعكاسي جديد، مما قد يؤدي الى أخذ هذا الزوج إلى مستوى 1.5720. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD* 

يوجد قناة سعرية هبوطية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، حيث يحاول الباوند الآن اختراق الحد العلوي منه. إن أثبت الاختراق صحته، فقد يكون هناك زخم تداول صعودي بعد الاختراق. يشير الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات الى أن الاختراق قد يكون وشيكًا.

*الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY*  

تستمر القناة السعرية الصودية الضيقة، حيث يتحرك هذا الزوج الآن بالقرب من الحد السفلي منه. يبدو أن مستوى 103.10 سيكون مستوى دعم قوي وقد يؤدي الفشل في اختراقه الى تكوّن زخم صعودي جديد. لابد أن ينتظر التجار أي انخفاض حول مستوى الدعم هذا قبل التفكير في الدخول في صفقة شراء.

*الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF* 

يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي تماسك مستو حول مستوى 1.350 مع عدم وجود اتجاه واضح. يظهر على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات اشارات متضاربة، ويشير الرسم البياني اليومي الى المنطقة المحايدة. ننصح التجار بالانتظار حتى تظهر اشارة واضحة في اي اتجاه.  

تحليل النفط 

 *النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

 يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي ان الاختراق الهبوطي خلال القناة السعرية صحيحًا، وأن زخم التداول الهبوطي الناتج عن الاختراق قد يكون كافيًا لعودة النفط الى مستوى 112.00 قبل الأجازة الأسبوعية. لتجار الفوركس فرصة كبيرة لاستغلال اختراق فني قوي مع احتمالية ربح مرتفعة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*توصيات وتحليلات لسوق تداول العملات والمعادنforex مقدمة من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة Forexyard*

* العناوين  الرئيسية

هل الاخبار الاقتصاديه من القطاع الامريكي ستدعم الدولار ؟

**التحليل الاقتصادي 

الدولار الامريكي USD* 

استمر الدولار الأمريكي يوم أمس في نجاحه الذي امتد على مدار الاسبوع، حيث ارتفع امام العملات الرئيسية. فقد كان تداول اليورو/ دولار في منتصف منطقة 1.54 وذلك بعد اسبوعين من الارتفاع للمرة الأولى في 2008. لا يزال زخم التداول الصعودي للدولار قويًا على الرغم من القلق من نتيجة تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي اليوم. 
الانطباع العام بين المستثمرين فيما يتعلق بالدولار هو التحسن، حيث يعتقد العديد من التجار أن أسوء المشاكل الاقتصادية الأمريكية قد ولّت. وبعد قطع سعر الفائدة يوم الاربعاء من البنك الفيدرالي ، من المحتمل ان يتوقف البنك عن القطع على المدى القصير، إلا إذا طرأت تغيرات كبيرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. بعد أن سجل اليورو/ دولار أعلى مستوى له فوق 1.60 في الاسبوع الثالث من ابريل، ارتفع الدولار الأمريكي بنسبة 3.5% منذ ذلك الحين. وعلى الرغم من ان العديد من المستثمرين ومنهم "ورن بافت" لا زالوا مقتنعين بان الاقتصاد الأمريكي في ركود الآن، إلا أنه من الصعب انكار التغير الذي طرأ على اتجاهات الدولار، حيث ارتفع امام اليورو والين والباوند. 
أظهرت البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية الهامة التي صدرت يوم أمس أن بعض التحسن والاستقرار قد عاد الى الاقتصاد الامريكي. فقد جاء مؤشر "تشالنجر" لتسريح العمالة ومؤشر نفقات الاستهلاك الشخصي باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة بنتائج أفضل من التوقعات. وعلى الرغم من أن هذه النتائج لا تساهم كثيرًا في تذبذب السوق، إلا ان النظرة العامة للاقتصاد في ضوء هذه النتائج الايجابية تعزز من ارتفاع الدولار. لا تزال المعاناة ملازمة لقراءات التوظيف الأمريكية، فقد ارتفعت المعدلات الاسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة الى 380 ألف، أي ما يزيد عن التوقعات بما يقل قليلاً عن 20 ألف. من المحتمل أن يزيد سوء بيانات التوظيف الأمريكية قبل أن نرى أي تحسن، حيث لن يشهد سوق التوظيف الأمريكي تحسن بالسهولة التي حدثت مع الدخل الشخصي والذي عانى من بعض الخسائر عن القراءة السابقة. كما تم الاعلان عن مؤشر ISM الصناعي لشهر أبريل والذي سجل قراءة 48.6 أي أعلى من التوقعات بمقدار 0.6 نقطة.ولكن على الرغم من ذلك لا يزال هذا المؤشر تحت المستوى الحاسم 50. ولكن على اي حال، يبدو ان النظرة العامة للدولار كافية لدفع العملة للارتفاع ليوم آخر. 
اليوم نتوقع ارتفع معدل التذبذب في السوق قبل الاعلان عن البيانات الامريكية التي تتضمن تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي ومعدل البطالة. من المتوقع أن يساهم مؤشر مديري المشتريات بقطاع الانشاءات ومؤشر الأجور للساعة وطلبيات المصانع في حركة السوق قليلاً. من المتوقع أن يسجل تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي قراءة -80 ألف (كما في الشهر الماضي). ومن المتوقع ارتفاع معدل البطالة بمقدار بسيط، ولكن إن كانت التوقعات العامة فيما يتعلق بالدولار حقيقية فنتوقع استمرار ارتفاع الدولار حتى اجازة نهاية الاسبوع.   *

اليورو الاوروبي EUR* 

 اختفت الارتفاعات القياسية التي كان اليورو قد سجلها امام الدولار. ويرجع سبب هذا الانخفاض الى العديد من العوامل الاقتصادية المختلفة. وعندما سجل اليورو أدنى مستوى له خلال شهر كامل أمام الدولار، ارتفعت التوقعات باستمرار تعرض اليورو لعمليات بيع مكثفة. 
وفي ظل غياب البيانات الاقتصادية يوم امس بسبب اجازة عيد العمال، قد لا يكون هناك الكثير ليفعله اليورو ليرتد امام العملات الأخرى. ومن المحتمل ان يخترق اليورو مستوى 1.54 للأسفل وذلك بعد التصريحات الايجابية من البنك الفيدرالي بالاضافة الى العديد من المؤشرات الفنية والاحصائية. 
اليوم نتوقع الاعلان عن مبيعات التجزئة الألمانية ومؤشر مديري المشتريات الصناعي من منطقة اليورو. من المتوقع ان يشهد مؤشر مديري المشتريات قراءة متعادلة مع قراءة الشهر الاسبق، وان ترتفع مبيعات التجزئة الألمانية بسبب ارتفاع قيمة المبيعات في ألمانيا. قد يكون للاتجاه الصعودي لهذه المبيعات تأثيرًا على الدول الاخرى في منطقة اليورو لأن مبيعات التجزئة تشكل جزء كبير من انفاق المستهلك. من المتوقع استمرار اتجاهات الحالية حتى اغلاق السوق، حيث لا يوجد تحسن في زخم تداول اليورو. 
نتطلع الى استجابة اليورو للبيانات الامريكية وأهمها تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي. إن جاءت تلك البيانات بقراءات سلبية فقد يتعافى اليورو قليلاً قبل اغلاق السوق. 

 *
الين اليابني JPY* 

 ارتفع الين الياباني يوم امس امام الدولار وكان تداوله عند اعلى مستوى عند 104.58 وكان أدنى مستوى له عند 103.55، وذلك قبل ان يغلق عند 104.39 في جلسة نيويورك. على الرغم من ذلك، لا يزال الين ضعيفًا امام الدولار بسبب ارتفاع الاسعار في اسواق الاسهم الامريكية وتزايد الثقة في موقف البنك الفيدرالي والذي شجع المستثمرون على الاتجاه نحو الدولار مرتفع العوائد. 
في ظل ارتفع الاسهم، توجد احتمالية بظهور صفقات الشراء بالاقتراض مرة اخرى في السوق. تتم صفقات الشراء بالاقتراض عندما يستخدم المستثمرون عملة من دولة تقل تكلفة الاقتراض منها مثل اليابان ثم يستثمر المبلغ المقترض في العملات مرتفعة العوائد من دولة ترتفع فيها سعر الفائدة مثل نيوزلندا واستراليا. 
بالاضافة الى ذلك، ارتفعت كل من أجور العمالة ومبيعات السيارات عن ما كانت عليه في الشهر الاسبق. ولكن لا يمكن تحديد اذا ما كانت هذه القوة ستستمر الآن لأنه من المتوقع أن يفرض التضخم ضريبة كبيرة على طلب المستهلك الياباني.
اليوم تغلق الاسواق اليابانية في اجازة العيد القومي. من المحتمل ان يكون تداول الين ضعيفًا قبل الاجازة الاسبوعية الطويلة، حيث ستغلق الاسواق يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء ايضًا.  


التحليل الفني 
 *
اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD* 

 تم اختراق مستوى فيبوناتشي الاساسي عند 1.5500 واثبتت الحركة الهبوطية صحتها بتكوّن عامود سعري كامل بعد الاختراق على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات. زخم التداول هبوطي للغاية ويبدو ان الهدف التالي يقع عند 1.5390. يبدو ان البيع اليوم هو الاستراتيجية المفضلة. 

 *
الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD* 

 يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي ان هذا الزوج لا يزال يتحرك داخل القناة السعرية الهبوطية مع زخم تداول صعودي معتدل. يظهر على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات ان زخم التداول الصعودي يقل بشكل بطيء، وقد ظهرت اشارة هبوطية على الاستوكاستك البطئ. يبدو ان البيع عند المستويات المرتفعة هو الاستراتيجية الذكية اليوم. 

 *
الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY* 

 لا تزال القناة السعرية الصعودية على الرسم البياني اليومي قائمة، حيث يتحرك هذا الزوج الآن عند الحد السفلي منها. زخم التداول صعودي وقوي للغاية. تدعّم المؤشرات الفنية على الرسم البياني للساعة الفكرة الصعودية، ويبدو ان هذا الزوج لا يزال لديه مجال للارتفاع. يبدو ان الشراء اليوم هو الاستراتيجية المفضلة اليوم. 

 *
الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF* 

 بعد سكون الحركة الذي استمر لفترة طويلة نسبيًا في المجال المحايد، يُظهر هذا الزوج أولى اشارات زخم التداول الصعودي على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات. ينضم الرسم البياني اليومي ببطأ إلى هذا الاتجاه الصعودي، ويبدو أن الهدف التالي يقع عند 1.0530. قد يكون الشراء اليوم مع نقاط وقف قريبة هو الاجراء الجيد اليوم. 
 

تحليل النفط والمعادن  

*
النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

تزيد قوة زخم التداول الناتج عن الاختراق الهبوطي للحد السفلي من القناة السعرية على الرسم البياني اليومي. يدعم الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات الفكرة الهبوطية جدا، مما يخلق فرصة جيدة لتجار الفوركس للانضمام الى الاتجاه الذي يبدأ بهذه الاشارة القوية.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

* * توصيات وتحليلات لسوق تداول العملات والمعادن مقدمة من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة Forexyard*
*  
العناوين  الرئيسية

**خبر مؤشر القطاعات الاقتصادية ISM ينتظرنا اليوم

*التحليل الاقتصادي 

*الدولار الامريكي USD*

استمر الدولار الأمريكي يوم الجمعة الماضية في الارتفاع على كافة القطاعات امام العملات الرئيسية. فقد تراجع اليورو/ دولار للمرة الأولى خلال ست اسابيع الى ما دون الحاجز النفسي 1.5400، مغلقًا عند 1.5380. وقد استمر زخم التداول الصعودي للدولار نتيجة للبيانات الاقتصادية الايجابية التي صدرت في ذلك اليوم. فمع منتصف اليوم تم الاعلان عن بيانات التوظيف لشهر أبريل والتي أعطت التجار العديد من الأسباب الجيدة لشراء الدولار. وبعد الاعلان عن تلك البيانات، ارتفع الدولار امام اليورو بمقدار 70 نقطة وبمقدار 8 نقطة امام الين الياباني. كما ساعدت هذه البيانات على تعافي الدولار امام الباوند، حيث أغلق الباوند تحت منطقة 1.9700 في جلسة نهاية الاسبوع
على نحو مفاجئ، ارتفع معدل التغير في التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي في اتجاه صعودي قوي، حيث زاد عدد الأشخاص الذين وجدوا وظائف في أبريل. فقد سجل هذا التقرير قراءة -20 ألف في مارس بالقارة مع -81 ألف في فبراير. وفي ظل هذا التحسن في التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي وكذلك موقف البنك غير المتشدد تجاه سعر الفائدة في الاسبوع الماضي، يرى التجار ذلك كإشارة إضافية بتعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي. علاوة على ذلك، تراجع معدل البطالة الأمريكية لشهر أبريل بنسبة 0.1% لتصل الى 5%. 
واليوم سيكون تقرير ISM لغير القطاع الصناعي هو أهم البيانات الامريكية التي سيتم الاعلان عنها اليوم. سوف يكشف هذا التقرير للتجار المزيد من المعلومات حول مستوى النشاط الاقتصادي الامريكي خلال شهر أبريل، بما فيها الطلبيات الجديدة والتوظيف. من المتوقع تراجع هذا التقرير بنسبة 0.5% ليصل الى مستوى 49.1. وعلى الرغم من أننا نتوقع أن يؤدي هذا الانخفاض الى اضعاف الدولار، إلا ان الاتجاه الذي سيسلكه الدولار قد يكون معتمد على العامل السيكولوجي في السوق وقد يستمر زخم تداوله الصعودي. على التجار مراقبة يوم الأربعاء تقرير الانتاجية بغير القطاع الزراعي والذي سيقدم المزيد من المعلومات عن القطاع غير الزراعي الامريكي. 
بالإضافة الى ذلك، تراجع الذهب في الاسبوع الماضي بنسبة 6% نتيجة لقوة الدولار الأمريكي. ويتنبأ المحللون بألا يتوقف زخم التداول الهبوطي للذهب على المدى القصير، وذلك بسبب القوة التي يكتسبها الاقتصاد الأمريكي. في الوقت ذاته، تراجع سعر النفط الخام الاسبوع الماضي عن اعلى مستوياته القياسية فوق 119 دولار للبرميل، حيث سجل أدنى مستوى له يوم الخميس تحت مستوى 110 دولار للبرميل وهو ادنى مستوى له خلال 16 يوم. كان الاتجاه الهبوطي للنفط الخام هو نتيجة اساسية لقوة الدولار مع خلو الاسبوع من تعليقات الدولار المصدرة للنفطة (أوبك).  

*
اليورو الاوروبي EUR*

انخفض اليورو يوم الجمعة إلى أدنى مستوى له خلال شهر كامل ونصف الشهر امام الدولار الأمريكي. وقد جاء انخفاض اليورو بسبب المؤشرات الايجابية الامريكية وارتفاع الشكوك حول ارتفاع التضخم في منطقة اليورو، والذي أعطى اسباب اقل للتجار لشراء اليورو/ دولار. 
جاءت مبيعات التجزئة الالمانية يوم الجمعة بقراءة ادنى من التوقعات والتي كانت عند 0.6% بينما جاءت القراءة الفعلية عند -0.1%. بالاضافة الى ذلك، تراجع مؤشر مديري المشتريات من منطقة اليورو الى مستوى 50.7 من 50.8 لشهر مارسوعلى الرغم من ان البيانات الاقتصادية من منطقة اليورو التي تم الاعلان عنها الاسبوع الماضي لم تكن ايجابية، إلا أن السبب الرئيسي لاتجاه اليورو الهبوطي كان قوة الدولار والتنبؤات بتعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي. 
من المتوقع ان يدلي تريشيه محافظ البنك المركزي الاوروبي بحديث له في وقت لاحق اليوم. في هذا الحديث، نتوقع ان يقدم تريشيه المزيد من المؤشرات حول الاتجاه الاقتصادي واتجاه سياسة سعر الفائدة على المدى القريب. من المهم لمستثمري اليورو التركيز على مؤتمر البنك المركزي الاوروبي يوم الخميس.  

 

*الين اليابني JPY*

خلال الاسبوع الماضي، تعرض الين الياباني للتذبذب أمام أغلب العملات الأخرى. كان الين الياباني قد فقد أغلب قوته امام الدولار، إلا أنه تمكن من الاستمرار عند سعر ثابت في الازواج الأخرى. 
تم الاعلان الاسبوع الماضي عن عدد من البيانات الاقتصادية الهامة، وتتضمن قرار سعر الفائدة والذي جعل الاقتصاد الياباني مستمرًا بأقل سعر فائدة بين الدول الصناعية، كما عكس تقرير مبيعات التجزئة شهر آخر من الارتفاع وذلك للشهر الثامن على التوالي، وقد أظهر هذا التقرير أن قيمة المبيعات منذ بداية العام قد بلغت 116.7 بليون دولار. وقد أدلى العديد من المسؤوين اليابانيين بتصريحات لهم الاسبوع الماضي، وقد ذكروا انه نتيجة لعدم الاستقرار المستمر بشأن الاسعار والنشاط الاقتصادي، فلن يحدد البنك الياباني اتجاه السياسة النقدية قبل الأوان.
خلال هذا الاسبوع، سيكون تذبذب الين الياباني ناتج عن الأحداث الاقتصادية من البلاد الأخرى. حيث ستتحوّل انظار التجار الى نتيجة تقرير الانتاجية الامريكية بغير القطاع الزراعي يوم الاربعاء وكذلك تقرير الميزان التجاري الامريكي يوم الجمعة. 
جميع البنوك اليابانية مغلقة اليوم بمناسبة يوم الأطفال، وبالتالي نتوقع انخفاض السيولة خلال اليوم. 



     التحليل الفني 


*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*

يُظهِر هذا الزوج اتجاه هبوطي مستمر وقوي منذ يوم 23 أبريل، ويبدو ان زخم التداول مستمر بدون انقطاع. تفقد الحركة التصحيحية الصغيرة قوتها ببطء، ويظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي ان تجدد الاتجاه الهبوطي وشيك للغاية. قد يكون البيع عند المستويات المرتفعة استراتيجية جيدة اليوم.  

*
الجنيه الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD*

يوجد قناة سعرية هبوطية على الرسم البياني اليومي ويتحرك الباوند الآن في منتصفها. لا يزال زخم التداول الصعودي في حالة تعافي داخل القناة السعرية واختبار الحد العلوي القادم وشيك. سيكون اختراق مستوى 1.9820 دليل على صحة الاختراق الصعودي وقد يرتفع الباوند بعدها أكثر.  

*
الدولار الامريكي/ اليين اليابني USD/JPY*  

لا تزال القناة السعرية الصعودية الحادة مستمرة على الرسم البياني اليومي بدون وجود اي اشارات بالتوقف. يظهر على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء نموذج لقمة ثلاثية مع انحدار ايجابي، مما يدل على الاستمرار المحتمل للاتجاه. يبدو أن الشراء اليوم هو الحركة الصحيحية.  

*
الدولار الامريكي/ الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*

يبدو أن زخم التداول الذي نشأ عن الاختراق الصعودي للقناة السعرية على الرسم البياني اليومي لا يزال مستمرًا. لا تظهر تقاطعات على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية حول مستوى 60. يبدو ان الهدف التالي للسعر يقع عند 1.0620، وبالتالي من المفضل لتجار الفوركس الشراء مع وضع نقاط وقف قريبة 

تحليل المعادن 

*الذهب Gold*

 توجد قناة سعرية هبوطية واضحة للغاية على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات حيث يختبر الذهب الآن الحد العلوي منه. يشير التقاطع على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على انتهاء زخم التداول الصعودي داخل القناة، وقد يستأنف السعر الاتجاه الهبوطي. تعتبر هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس للبيع عند سعر دخول جيد.

----------


## fxyard

[CENTER][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=4]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



العناوين الرئيسية:

 *يتوقع ارتفاع الدولار نتيجة بداية موسم عطلة الانفاق للمستهلكين الامريكيين 
*
كثير من المحللين تنبئوا في الأسابيع المقبلة ، كما أن المستهلكين الأميركيين سيخرجون للتسوق لموسم الأعياد ، فإن قيمة الدولار سوف تتبع مسار مطرد من التقدير. وفي حين أن أوروبا تحتفل نفس العطل كما الولايات المتحدة ، أنه يميل لرؤية مثل هذا الإنفاق على نطاق أصغر بكثير كما الاوروبيون التاريخ أقوى من خلال توفير المشقة ، في حين أن الأميركيين يميلون إلى إنفاق المزيد. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD*

*  - توقعات بقوة الدولار على الرغم من الاخبار السلبية في الإسبوع القادم*
 بدأنا الإسبوع بشكل إيجابي، حيث حقق الدولار الأمريكي مكاسب صغيرة عبر الألواح أثناء ساعات بداية التعامل اليوم. سعر الإغلاق في الأسبوع الماضي أمام اليورو كان 1.2691، و1.5367 أمام الباوند ، والآن يتواجد الدولار بالقرب من 1.2650 و 1.5310 على التوالي مع أنه لا يوجد تحرّك للسعر هامّ، فإن فكرة الصعود القادم للدولار مدعومة . ويتوقّع العديد من المحلّلين في الأسابيع القادمة أن نشهد ذلك ، حيث سيخرج المستهلكين الأمريكان موجة تسوّق لموسم السياحة، لذا قيمة الدولار ستكون في طريق ثابت من الارتفاع . هذا المكسب في القيمة سوف لن يكون فقط بسبب الارتفاع في الإنفاق في العطلة، ولكن أيضا لأن الإقتصاديات الأخرى لن تواجه نفس الزيادة في المبيعات مثل الولايات المتّحدة. أوروبا سوف تحتفل بنفس العطل كما الولايات المتّحدة، لكننا نرى أن مثل هذا الإنفاق سيكون أصغر بكثير ، حيث أن الأوربيون عندهم تاريخ في التوفير في مثل هذه الأوقات على عكس الأمريكان الذين يميلون إلى صرف أكثر.هذا الإسبوع سيكون إسبوع أخبار مهم للدولار . حيث سيشهد رئيس المجلس الإحتياطي الفدرالي بن بيرنانكي مرّتين هذا الإسبوع، بالإضافة إلى بيانات البطالة الأمريكية وومعدل التغيير في التوظيف من غير القطاع الزراعي ، لذا سيكون أسبوع تحركات سريعة للدولار. وهناك تنبؤات من العديد من المحلّلين بأن الدولار الأمريكي سيشهد قوة هذا الأسبوع ، لكن من المتوقع أن تقدم البيانات هذا الإسبوع استمرار للهبوط السلبي في أرقام التوظيف الذي في الحقيقة قد يسبّب عكس زخم الدولار التصاعدي الأخير.

*اليورو EUR* 

* - هل تفكر بريطانيا بالإنضمام إلى اليورو بجدية؟*
حقق اليورو نتائج مختلفة أمام نظرائه هذا الصباح وهذا قد يعتبر إيجابي لليورو بالمقارنة إلى الأسابيع التجارية الأخيرة. ويفتقر اليورو إلى الاتجاه وهذا يسبب الضعف والحيرة حوله ، لكننا نتطلع إلى أن يحدد اتجاه اليورو قريبا وربما يكون هناك تصحيح.والذي ساعد في إستقرار اليورو الأخير هو المناقشة في بريطانيا حول الإنضمام إلى منطقة اليورو. أي تحرّك مثل هذا سيزيل عملة منافسه من امام اليورو ويضيف اقتصاد قوي إلى نظام إقليمي يحتاج كلّ القوّة والتنسيق النقدي التي يمكن أن تكون. المناقشات لذلك الامر ما زالت تحت الستار وغير واضحة تماما . والجدير بالذكر ان ضعف الإقتصاد البريطاني يتسارع بشكل أكبر من توقعات المحلّلين . ويشار أيضا إلى أنّ الجنيه الإسترليني سيواجه أسبوعان قاسيان ، مما سينقص الثقة في الجنيه الإسترليني.لذا، إذا تقدمت هذه المحادثات في الأيام والاسابيع القادمة ، سيكون للتجّار إمكانية متابعة هذه التطوّرات وفتح صفقات كبيرة في بداية لهبوط رئيسي في الجنيه الإسترليني، ومن المحتمل تحسّن إيجابي قوي في اليورو. وبالنظر للأمام هذا الإسبوع التجار سيرون التوقّعات للتخفيض القادم لكلا من اليورو والجنيه الإسترليني حيث هناك توقعات بتخفيضات كبيرة لسعر الفائدة في وقت لاحق من الإسبوع. وبينما يضعف الإقتصاد البريطاني أكثر ، فإن الإحتمال بالانضمام إلى منطقة اليورو ينمو. وإذا حدث مثل هذا التحرّك، المستثمرون يمكن أن يتوقّعوا تلف واسع في الجنيه الإسترليني في الفترة التي تؤدّي إلى التغيير الكلّي، وتوقعات بزعزعة محتملة لليورو عند الاندماج .لذا ننصح بان تعرف الإتّجاهات وان تدخل ضمن الحركة المتأرجحة الكبيرة والمبكرة للسعر ، وهكذا ستجني أرباح .

*الين الياباني JPY* 

* - قوة الين تحد من قدرة التصدير اليابانية*
شهد الين قوة في بداية هذا الإسبوع، حيث كسب أمام أغلب منافسيه. هذا ليس بالضرورة إيجابي من منظور اليابان. حيث أن قوة الينّ تضعف قدرة اليابان على التصدير؛ الشّيء الذي إعتمد عليه كثيرا في العقد الماضي.إحدى العوامل التي دفعت على ارتفاع الين كما ذكر في أوقات عديدة الأسابيع القليلة الماضية، هو الخوف من تصفية صفقات الشراء بالاقتراض. هذا الحدث يؤدّي إلى عودة الاموال للوطن وشراء الين من جديد . حيث تم استخدام الين ذو الفائدة المنخفضة لشراء العملات ذات العوائد العالية. لكن بينما يشهد الينّ قوّة، و[أسعار الفائدة[] العالمية تنخفض، هذا أجبر العديد على قطع صفقاتهم والعودة لشراء الين.لكن الأخبار السيئة بأن اليابان تعتمد على الصادرات لإثارة إقتصادها. وأثناء هذه الأوقات من الكساد الإقتصادي والأزمة المالية , فإن قوة العملة في اليابان تدفع إقتصادها في الحقيقة إلى كساد أعمق بدلا من أن تساعد على نهوضه . حيث أن الإنتاج والطلب العالمي يتباطآن، لذا من المتوقع أن يشاهدوا التجّار عودة الاموال للوطن ، وهذا سيدفع قيمة الينّ إلى ارتفاعات جديدة في الأسابيع القادمة. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

* - المنتجون خارج منظمة الأوبك طلبوا خفض انتاج [النفط الخامّ[/URL]*
كما هو متوقّع، منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط (أوبك) سألت الدول المنتجة للنفط والغير تابعة للمنظمة ، مثل روسيا والمكسيك، بتخفيض الإنتاج لمنع المزيد من حركة السعر الهابطة للنفط الخامّ.وقبل نهاية التعاملات التجارية الجمعة الماضية، قفز ["]سعر النفط [/URL]الخامّ 3.00$ للبرميل لينهي جلسة التعامل عند 55.00$. هذا جاء بسبب التوقعات حول إجتماع منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط . العديد من التجّار أرادوا فتح صفقات شراء بأقل سعر محتمل قبل أن قفزت السوق في صباح يوم الإثنين.الآن منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط تدعو إلى قطع الإنتاج من ضمن دولها الأعضاء، وغير الأعضاء من البلدان، والمحلّلون يتسألون لماذا منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط لم تؤدّي هذه الحركات سابقا مع أنه كان واضحا اتجاه النفط التنازلي من قبل أكثر من شهر. هذا في الحقيقة قد تعتبر وسيلة صغيرة ومتأخرة جدا جدا للسيطرة على ["]أسعار النفط[/URL] وقد يجدوا أنفسهم يصلون في النهاية وفي المستقبل القريب لتحت مستوى 40$ للبرميل.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
بعد عدّة محاولات فاشلة لخرق مستوى المقاومة 1.3000 على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات ، يتداول الزوج الآن بتماسك حول 1.2680 . وتظهر المؤشرات الساعية إشارات مختلطة، وتدعم الرسوم البيانية اليومية تلك الفكرة أيضا. على أية حال، يظهر مؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات تقاطع للاعلى ، وهذا يقترح بأنّ تصحيح صاعد قد يحدث في الأجل القريب . الشراء مع نقاط وقف صغيرة تبدو إستراتيجية جيدة. 

* الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
انحصرت تجارة الباوند ضمن مدى لفترة الآن، وبدون إتّجاه معيّن. مؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات يزوّدنا بإشارات مختلطة. كلّ المؤشرات على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات لا تزوّدنا باتجاه واضح أيضا. إنتظار إشارة واضحة سيكون أفضل اليوم . 

* الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
إنّ الرسم البياني اليومي يظهر تماسكا جيدا حول المستوى 95.00 لكن بدون إتّجاه سعر . كما يظهر الرسم البياني للساعة إشارات مختلطة ، كما يتقلّب مؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ في المنطقة المحايدة. وفي الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات، خطوط البولنجر تضيق وهذا إشارة إلى أنّ هناك اختراق قوي قريب جدا. ننصح التجّار بانتظار الاختراق. 

* الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
إنّ الرسم البياني اليومي يظهر بأنّ الزوج ما زال يعوم ضمن قناة صاعدة عريضة. وعلى الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات يظهر مؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ أيضا تقاطع للأسفل ، مما يقترح بأنّ تصحيح تنازلي قد يحدث في الأجل القريب. البيع مع نقاط وقف صغيرة يبدو إستراتيجية جيدة. 

* التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 
إرتفعت [أسعار الذهب[/URL] بشكل ملحوظ في الإسبوعان الأخيران وبلغت الذروة عند 811$ للأونصة . على أية حال، مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي يعوم في منطقة ذروة الشراء ، وهذا يقترح بأنّ الارتفاع الأخير يفقد قوته وان هناك تهديد بتصحيح للأسفل . هذا قد يكون فرصة جيدة للتجّار لدخول الإتجاه في مرحلة مبكّرة جدا.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*





*

SIZE][/URL]*[/CENTER]

----------


## fxyard

[CENTER][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=4]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


العناوين الرئيسية:

*ضعف في كل من اليورو والجنيه الإسترليني بسبب التوقعات بقطع سعر الفائدة في منطقة اليورو*

تقدّم الدولار مقابل اليورو والجنيه الإسترليني بسبب التخمين بأن البنك المركزي الأوروبي وبنك إنجلترا المركزي سيخفّضان تكاليف الإقتراض هذا الإسبوع ردّا على توسع الكساد في منطقة اليورو. ولقد سقطت نسبة التضّخم في أوروبا إلى 2.0 % في نوفمبر من 3.2 % في أكتوبر، وهذا سيعطي مجال أكبر لصنّاع سياسة البنك المركزي الأوروبي لقطع تكاليف الإقتراض عندما يجتمعون هذا الخميس.

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

* - ارتفاع الدولار على إثر التخمين بقطع أسعار الفائدة للبنك الأوروبي المركزي*
ارتفع الدولار يوم الإثنين بعد أن قال رئيس المجلس الإحتياطي الفدرالي بن بيرنانكي بأن الولايات المتّحدة أفضل حاليا في معالجة الأخطار الشاملة. ويتداول الدولار حول 1.2610 مقابل اليورو ، مقارنة بمستوى 1.2641 قبل ملاحظات بيرنانكي . وقال بيرنانكي أيضا بأنّ البنك الإحتياطي الفدرالي كان يأخذ بالحسبان تخفيض أكثر للفائدة من هدفه الحالي 1.00 %؛ على أية حال، إقترح البنك الإحتياطي الفدرالي أيضا قد يستعمل مقاييس أخرى إضافة إلى تخفيضات سعر الفائدة لتحفيز النمو الإقتصادي. كما تقدّم الدولار مقابل اليورو أيضا على التخمين بأن البنك المركزي الأوروبي سيخفّض تكاليف الإقتراض هذا الإسبوع ردّا على توسع الكساد في منطقة اليورو. كما سقطت نسبة التضّخم في أوروبا إلى 2 % في نوفمبر من 3.2 % في أكتوبر، مما أعطى مجال أكبر لصنّاع سياسة البنك المركزي الأوروبي لقطع تكاليف الإقتراض عندما يتقابلون في الرابع من ديسمبر، طبقا للإقتصاديين.وأمام الين ، انخفض الدولار إلى 94.61. ويتوقّع المحلّلين بأنّ العملة الأمريكية قد تهبط أكثر أمام الين ، حيث أظهرت التقارير الأمريكية بأنّ مستوى التصنيع تقلّص هذا الإسبوع وأن أرباب الأعمال خفّضوا العمالة بأكثر عدد منذ 2001 حيث أن الكساد في الولايات المتّحدة يواصل عمقه . بالإضافة، فإن قوائم الرواتب الأمريكية من غير القطاع الزراعي إنكمشت بحوالي 320,000 عامل في نوفمبر بعد الهبوط بحوالي 240,000 الشهر السابق. وتظهر تقارير الحكومة الأمريكية بأنّ الإقتصاد الأكبر في العالم تقلّص بسرعة 0.5 % في الربع الثالث وأن إنفاق المستهلكين سقط حوالي 3.7 %، الأكثر منذ 1980.وهبط الدولار مقابل العملة اليابانية أيضا بسبب التخمين بأن الكساد في الإقتصاد العالمي وهبوط سوق الأسهم المالية سيدفعان المستثمرين اليابانيين لعودة اموالهم المستثمرة خارج اليابان إلى موطنهم . فعندما يكون المناخ الإقتصادي سيئ يميل المستثمرون اليابانيون إلى إعادة رؤوس أموالهم إلى الوطن أثناء فترات معدلات كره الخطر. لذا، على الرغم من الحقيقة بأنّ الإقتصاد الياباني يتوجّه إلى الكساد أيضا، فإن الدولار من المحتمل أن يواصل ضعفه أمام الينّ وقد ينزل إلى مستويات متدنية حتى 90.00 بنهاية 2008.

*اليورو EUR* 

* - عملة منطقة يورو تهبط مع تصاعد المخاوف الإقتصادية العالمية*
مدّد اليورو هبوطه أمام الدولار والين. فسقطت العملة الأوروبية إلى أدنى مستوى عند 117.46 مقابل الين في الأمس. كما انخفض اليورو أيضا أمام الدولار بسبب القلق بأن تعميق الكساد الإقتصادي في منطقة اليورو قاد المستثمرين للجوء لأوراق النقد الحكومية؛ نقص تقريبا 0.7 % إلى 1.2608 لكل يورو . أما مقابل الين فقد جاء الهبوط نتيجة التخمين بان الهبوط في مستوى التصنيع والأسهم العالمية سيدفعان المستثمرين لشراء العملة اليابانية على حساب الأصول ذات العوائد العالية . البيانات السيّئة التي جاءت من منطقة اليورو، وأيضا الإقتصاد البريطاني، أزال أيّ شكّ بين المستثمرين بأن كلا من البنك المركزي الأوروبي وبنك إنجلترا المركزي سيقطعان أسعار فائدتهم يوم الخميس. لكن النقاش الوحيد الآن هو على حجم التخفيضات؛ الإقتصاديين يوافقون بأنّ هناك عموما خطر أعظم بان البنوك المركزية ممكن أن تخفض بنسبة أكبر من 50 نقطة كما كان متوقعا سابقا . والمحلّلون لا يرون هناك نمو للإقتصاد ثانية حتى الربع الثالث من السنة القادمة. ويخمّن الإقتصاديين بأنّ صنّاع السياسة الأوروبيين سيخفضون [أسعار الفائدة[/URL] هذا الإسبوع إلى 2.75 % في منطقة اليورو و2.00 % في المملكة المتّحدة ، هذه التخفيضات للفائدة من البنوك المركزية على أمل إستئصال التباطأ الإقتصادي والذي سيضمن بقاء الدولار والينّ أفضل العملات من حيث الأداء في الشهور القادمة.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

* - الين يستفيد من التوقعات بقيام بنوك مركزية بتخفيض أسعار الفائدة*
العملة اليابانية تواصل البقاء قوية نسبيا بين العملات الرئيسية، والتي لها علاقة كبيرة بمعدلات الخطر في السوق . فقد واصل الين ارتفاعه لأعلى رقم لمدة شهر واحد مقابل الدولار ، حيث دفعت أسعار الأسهم الهابطة المستثمرين لعكس صفقات الشراء بالاقتراض . وهذا أدّى إلى أن يكون الين الأفضل بين عملات البلدان التي ستقوم بنوكها المركزية بقطع أسعار الفائدة[/URL] في وقت لاحق من هذا الاسبوع، ومن ضمنهم اليورو ، الجنيه الإسترليني، والإسترالي والنيوزيلندي.و في تجارة نيويورك المتأخّرة، ارتفع الين 2.4 % مقابل الدولار إلى 93.18 و3.0 % مقابل اليورو إلى 117.59.ويستفيد الين من هبوط سوق الأسهم المالية مؤخرا أيضا. وإذا واصلت الأسهم العادية والأصول الخطرة الأخرى الهبوط، يصرّح المحلّلين بأنّ الينّ يمكن أن يأخذ مستويات عالية بسهولة في أواخر شهر ديسمبر وبعد ذلك سيستمر بكسب القوّة مبكرا خلال 2009. وبينما يواصل الإقتصاد العالمي التباطأ، فإن بنك إنجلترا المركزي ، والبنك المركزي الأوروبي ، وبنك إحتياط أستراليا وبنك إحتياط نيوزيلندا جميعا يتوقع أن يخفضوا أسعار الفائدة على الأقل بنصف نقطة بالمائة، مما سيقلّل فائدة عملاتهم على الينّ ذو العائد الضعيف جدا. اليابان عندها سعر فائدة قياسي 0.30 %، مقارنة بحوالي 5.25 % في أستراليا، 6.50 % في نيوزيلندا و3.00 % في المملكة المتّحدة ، لذا فإن الكساد عالمي قد يجعل الإستثمار في الأصول الخطرة ذات العوائد العالية أعلى للمستثمرين اليابانيين وسيشجّع المستثمرين المحليين لإعادة أرباحهم الاجنبية ، وهذا سيدفع الين للاعلى أكثر . 

*[النفط الخام[/URL] Crude Oil* 

* - [أسعار النفط[/URL] الخامّ تنخفض لتأجيل أوبك قرارها لقطع الإنتاج*
انخفضت ["]أسعار النفط[/URL] الخامّ لتحت 49.00$ للبرميل أمس بعد أن أخرّت منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط (أوبك) قرارهم حول التخفيضات الجديدة للانتاج حتى وقت لاحق من هذا الشهر. الأسعار الخامّ هبطت منذ يوليو ، حيث خفّضت الإزمة الإقتصادية الطلب في الولايات المتّحدة. وبعد إجتماعهم الأسبوع الماضي، وافقت منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط على خفض الانتاج بحوالي 2 مليون برميل في اليوم عن الانتاج في سبتمبر. أسعار النفط الخامّ هبطت 67 % منذ وصولها إلى المستويات القياسية عند 147.27$ للبرميل في يوليو ، حيث أن الولايات المتّحدة، وأوروبا واليابان واجهت إنحسارات آنية؛ الحدث الذي لم يرى منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية.على ما يبدو ليس هناك الشئ الكثير الذي قد تفعله منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط لإيقاف السقوط الحرّ في ["]أسعار النفط[/URL]، حيث أن الضعف في قطاع الصناعة يتنبّأ بركود آخر على الطلب لل["]نفط[/URL] الخامّ. وقال أمين عام منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط السيد عبدالله البدري بأنّ المجموعة ستخفّض إنتاج نفط عندما تجتمع في وهران، الجزائر، هذا الشهر في 17 ديسمبر.ويقول المحلّلون بأنّ هذا التأجيل من قبل صنّاع سياسة منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط لتخفيض الانتاج ، إندمج مع وجهة النظر الإقتصادية السلبية، وهذا قد يرسل أسعار [النفط الخامّ[/URL] للأسفل أكثر حتى 40$ للبرميل عند نهاية هذه السنة

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
التواجد ضمن القناة الهابطة العريضة على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات يستمرّ،حيث لا يوجد اختراق هامّ . الانحدار السلبي لمؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ على الرسم البياني اليومي يشير إلى إستمرار الزخم التنازلي ضمن القناة. البيع مع نقاط وقف صغيرة تبدو إستراتيجية جيدة اليوم.. 

* الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يستمرّ الإتجاه التنازلي بقوة ، حيث يعوم الزوج الآن حول 1.4900. مؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ على الرسوم البيانية الساعية يشير إلى أنّ هناك ما زال مجال أكبر للانخفاض . سعر الهدف القادم قد يكون 1.4800. البيع مع نقاط وقف صغيرة يبدو إختيار صحيح اليوم. 

* الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
تشكل العلم الهابط على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات ما زال سليم ، حيث لم يحصل أي اختراقات رئيسية . الزخم ما زال متوقع للاسفل كما هو واضح على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي . التجّار يجب أن ينتظروا اختراق إضافي لمستوى 92.80 للتأكد من التحرّك الحادّ القادم للأسفل . 

* الدولار الامريكي/الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
هذا الزوج في وسط القناة الصاعدة الضيقة ، وهذا الزوج يعوم الآن في منتصفها. وتظهر الرسوم البيانية الساعية إشارات مختلطة حيث يعوم مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة. على أية حال، مؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ على الرسم البياني اليومي يظهر تماما زخم صاعد قوي، ويؤكّد مؤشر القوة النسبية بأنّ الإتّجاه في الحقيقة للأعلى . كلّ الإشارات تقول بأنّ هناك مجال أكبر للصعود والإستراتيجية المفضّلة اليوم ستكون الشراء على الإنخفاضات. 

* التوصية اليومية*

*[النفط الخام[/URL]  Crude Oil*
هذه السلعة غرقت بهبوط حاد خلال اليوم الماضي وهذا التصحيح التنازلي من المحتمل أن يستمر في المستقبل القريب. كلّ الرسوم البيانية ما زالت تزوّدنا بإشارة معتدلة بالانخفاض ؛ على أية حال، قد يكون هناك تصحيحات قصيرة الأمد أثناء هذا الترند الهابط . لذا، التجّار يمكن أن يجنوا الأرباح بالبيع على المستويات العالية وأخذ الفائدة من هذا الإتجاه الهابط

----------


## fxyard

[CENTER][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=4]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


العناوين الرئيسية:

 *نيوزيلندا ستبدأ سلسلة التخفيضات لسعر الفائدة الدولية*

مع واحدة من [أسعار الفائدة[/URL] الأعلى حول العالم، نيوزيلندا تقرّر قطع نسبتها بشكل كبير بحوالي 150 نقطة في وقت لاحق من مساء هذا اليوم. ومع أزمة الإئتمان الدولية والإزمة الإقتصادية، تجد البلدان نفسها يشرّعون إجراءات نقدية مثل هذا الإجراء للمساعدة على إستعادة السيطرة على السوق المالية. هذا التخفيض للفائدة اليوم يأتي قبل يوم واحد من قيام منطقة اليورو وبريطانيا العظمى بعمل مماثل . 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

* - معدلات التغيير في التوظيف من غير القطاع الزراعي (ADP) بالانتظار*
شهد الدولار انخفاضا أمام أغلب نظراء عملاته الرئيسيين أمس ، حيث عادت سوق الأسهم المالية لحالتها الطبيعية ، مما خفّض الطلب على العملات الآمنة. وشهد التجّار سقوط الدولارأمام اليورو ، ليغلق حول 1.2720. كما انه انخفض أيضا بشكل صغير امام الجنيه الإسترليني. هذا الانخفاض جاء نتيجة التقارير المختلفة التي انبثقت من الحكومة الأمريكية التي نزّلت بثقة الدولار.رئيس إحتياطي فيلاديلفيا الإتحادي السيد تشارلز بولسر صوّت ضدّ تخفيضات الفائدة مرّتين هذه السنة , وقال أن هنالك ارتفاع في التضّخم وأنّ هبوط أسعار الطاقة هي التي خفّضت مؤشّر أسعار المستهلكين الأمريكيين. بينما الإقتصاد الأمريكي لا يواجه تهديد خطير بالإنكماش، والإحتياطي الفيدرالي يمكن أن يساعد في تجنّب أيّ خطر وذلك عن طريق الإلتزام بمنع هبوط واسع في الأسعار.وأضاف تشارلز بأنّ هدف التضّخم، الذي دافع عنه في الماضي، سيكون كما شيء ثمين في منع توقّعات الإنكماش من التحقيق . والسياسة النقدية الحالية تضيف كميات كبيرة من السيولة لرفع الإقتصاد الأمريكي. فعندما تبدأ السوق بالإستقرار، يجب عليهم أن يسحبوا تلك السيولة.أما بالنسبة إلى اليوم , فهناك دفعة من البيانات حول الإقتصاد الأمريكي. هذه الأرقام نتوقّع لها تحديد المسار للأزواج وأزواج الدولار الجانبية . التركيز الأكبر يجب أن يكون حول معدل تغيير التوظيف من غير القطاع الزراعي والذي يتوقع أن يكون أقل من [المؤشرات المالية[/URL] السلبية التي سبقته . وأيضا اليوم، سيصدر مؤشر ISM الغير صناعي ومؤشر مديري المشتريات PMI حيث يجب أن يكون لهما تأثير أيضا في السوق لأنهم إذا جاءوا غير مناسبين فإن ذلك سيؤكد أن السوق الأمريكية صعبة، وكنتيجة من المحتمل أن يضعف الدولار .

*اليورو EUR*

*  - إتّجاهات منطقة اليورو الإنكماشية تزيد من فرص تخفيض سعر الفائدة*
مرّ اليورو بجلسة جيدة ، حيث شهد ارتفاعا بالأمس، حيث ارتفع أمام أغلب منافسي عملته الرئيسيين. وارتفع اليورو 0.7 % وأغلق قرب مستوى 1.2700 مقابل الدولار في جلسة التعامل بالأمس. وأيضا، رأى اليورو مكاسب ثابتة أمام الباوند والين . والحدث الإقتصادي الرئيسي الوحيد الذي خرج من منطقة اليورو أمس كان مؤشر أسعار المنتجين، على أية حال، فقد جاء أقل قليلا من توقعات المحلّلين ، وهذا ساعد على بقاء سرعة التغير بالحركة في أدنى مستوى.وسقط مؤشر أسعار الإنتاج لمنطقة اليورو بعض الشّيء أكثر من المتوقّع في أكتوبر، مما يؤكّد الإتّجاهات الإنكماشية في الإقتصاد المصاب بالكساد وإمكانية تخفيض أكبر لسعر الفائدة . علاوة على ذلك , فإن الهبوط في تكلفة النفط الخامّ خفض أسعار المصنع في منطقة اليورو بحوالي 0.8 % للإرتفاع السنوي 6.3 %. أسعار الإنتاج إشارة للضغط التضخّمي لأن الإرتفاعات، مالم يتم امتصاصها من قبل الباعة عن طريق هوامش ربح أقل ، ستنتقل في النهاية إلى المستهلكين.وبالنظر للأمام إلى اليوم، فإن المؤشر المالي الأكثر أهمية الذي سيصدر من أوروبا هو مبيعات التجزئة . المحلّلون يتوقّعون نقص في هذا الرقم عن قراءته السابقة. التجّار سيلقون إهتمام كبير إلى إعلان مبيعات التجزئة اليوم، أما نتيجة أقوى من المتوقّعة قد تواصل تعزيز ارتفاع اليورو .

*الين الياباني JPY* 

* - البنك الياباني المركزي يزيد الإقراض لتخفيف أزمة الإئتمان نهاية السنة*
الدولار ارتفع أمام أغلب نظرائه الرئيسيين. إعلان اليابان بأنّها ستبقي سعر فائدته ثابتة جاء غير مفاجئا ، حيث أن سعر فائدتها الأدنى حول العالم منذ مدّة. وفي المؤتمر الصحفي للبنك الياباني أمس أعلن بأنّهم سيوسّعون الإقراض بحوالي 32$ بليون لمساعدة الشركات على اجتياز أزمة الإئتمان نهاية السنة وسيقبلون أقل نسبة للسندات المتعلّقة بالشركات كتأمين للقروض. هذه المؤشرات، مع الأزمة المالية الأخيرة، في الحقيقة تشير لإستمرار ارتفاع الين الذي يعتبر أدائه جيدا من الناحية التاريخية أثناء أوقات الكساد الإقتصادي.التجّار عندهم أخبار أساسية قليلة اليوم من اليابان ، حيث أن المؤشر الوحيد الذي سيصدر تقرير المصروفات الأساسية. ويتوقّع المحلّلون أن ينقص الرقم عن قراءته السابقة. ويولّد هذا المؤشر كميات صغيرة نموذجيا من عدم الثبات. على أية حال، يبدو الدولار سيمسك أزمّة السوق اليوم. ويجب على التجّار ملاحظة إتّجاهه المستقبلي ، حيث أنه يحمل عادة تأثير ثقيل على العملات الأخرى.

*النفط الخام Crude Oil*

*  - أوبك قد تقطع الإنتاج في ديسمبر*
سعر [النفط الخامّ[/URL] انخفض كمية صغيرة أثناء جلسة تعامل أمس وأغلق تحت 48.00$ للبرميل. النفط عانى إنخفاض حادّ في السعر أثناء الشهور الماضية الأخيرة. وهبط تقريبا 100$ من اعلى مستوى شوهد في منتصف شهر يوليو ، حيث خفضت الإزمة الإقتصادية العالمية المتزايدة الطلب في الولايات المتّحدة والأمم المستهلكة الكبيرة الأخرى.منظمة الأوبك قلقة بشأن ذلك أكثر من اللازم وقد تقرّر قطع الانتاج في إجتماع 17 ديسمبر في الجزائر. وإذا قرّرت أوبك أن تخفض الإنتاج، فإن ذلك قد يعيد موازنة الأسواق وميزان الأسعار. وآخر مرّة خفضت أوبك إنتاجها فيها كان في ديسمبر 2006. وأثر هذه التخفيضات انعكست لاحقا في 2007 حيث ارتفعت أسعار النفط .

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يظهر الرسم البياني للساعة بأنّ الزوج كان محصورا بتجارة المدى لفترة الآن، حيث يتم تداوله بتماسك الآن حول المستوى 1.2660 . على أية حال , الانحدار السلبي على مؤشر ستوكاستك البطئ على الرسم البياني اليومي بأنّ الإتجاه التنازلي الواسع ما زال سليم.البيع على المستويات العالية قد يكون قرار سليم لليوم. 

* الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يستمرّ الإتجاه التنازلي بقوة ، حيث يعوم الزوج الآن حول مستوى 1.4850 . الانحدار السلبي على مؤشر ستوكاستك على الرسم البياني للاربع ساعات يشير إلى أن هناك ما زال مجال أكبر لهذا الإتجاه. مستوى 1.4780 في الحقيقة قد يكون سعر الهدف القادم. البيع مع نقاط وقف صغيرة تبدو إختيار صحيح اليوم. 

* الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
لرسم البياني للساعة يظهر أنّ الزوج يعوم ضمن مدى ضيّق 92.80 - 93.80 بعد الاختراق القوي للأسفل في الأيام الماضية . على أية حال، الرسم البياني اليومي ما زال يظهر زخم سلبي معتدل، ووعلى التجّار أن ينتظروا إشارة أقوى على الرسوم البياني الساعية قبل الدخول في إتجاه تنازلي مجدّدا. 

* الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
هذا الزوج في وسط ترند صاعد قوي ، على أية حال هو يبدو بطيئ. وتظهر الرسوم البيانية الساعية إشارات مختلطة. والرسم البياني للاربع ساعات يظهر تصحيح قريب للأسفل ، بينما الرسوم البيانية اليوميّة تظهر بأنّ هناك ما زال مجال أكثر للصعود . وننصح التجّار بإنتظار إشارة أوضح على الرسوم البيانية الساعية قبل دخول السوق. 

* التوصية اليومية*

*["]الذهب[/URL] Gold* 
بالأمس، كسر []الذهب[/URL] مستوى المقاومة 770.00 ، حيث يبدو بأنّ الزخم الصاعد عاد ثانية ، خطوط البولنجر تشهد ضيقا على الرسم البياني للساعة وهذا يشير إلى اختراق قوي قريب جدا. وإذا حصل ذلك فعلا ، فإن مستوى 784$ قد يكون سعر الهدف الجديد لهذه السلعة اليوم. هذا يزوّد التجّار بفرصة عادلة للشراء ضمن اتجاه صاعد صحّي

----------


## fxyard

[CENTER][FONT=Verdana][SIZE=4]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



العناوين الرئيسية:

*توقعات بقطع سعر الفائدة الأوروبية والبريطانية اليوم!*

في ظل استمرار البيانات السلبية الصادرة عن اقتصاديات العالم، تبحث البنوك المركزية عن أدوات من السياسة النقدية لتبدأ في تثبيط الاتجاهات الهبوطية الأخيرة. واليوم، من المتوقع أن يتم استخدام احد هذه الأدوات. فمن المتوقع أن يقطع كلاً من البنك البريطاني و البنك المركزي الأوروبي سعر الفائدة اليوم في الساعة 12:00 و 12:45 بتوقيت جرينتش على التوالي. وهناك أمل بأن يكون هذا الإجراء كافي لخلق ثقة بين المستهلكين في أنحاء أوروبا حيث سيساهم ذلك في إنعاش الاقتصاديات الراكدة. 



*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD 

- تدهور مستمر في أوضاع التوظيف الأمريكية*
يستمر الدولار الأمريكي ي التحرك عند مستويات مرتفعة نسبيًا أمام [العملات[/URL] الأساسية على الرغم من سلسلة البيانات السلبية. يقع تداول اليورو/ دولار حول مستويات 1.2700 بينما يختبر الدولار/ ين مستوى 92.00. حتى أن البيانات المُقلقة التي صدرت عن وضع التوظيف الأمريكي قد فشلت في دفع الدولار إلى الانخفاض. فقد أعلنت منظمة الإعداد الأوتوماتيكي للبيانات عن تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الحكومي والزراعي يوم أمس. فقد أفاد التقرير بأنه من المتوقع أن ينضم 250.000 فرد إلى مجموعة العاطلين عن العمل للمرة الأولى وذلك خلال شهر نوفمبر. إن كنا نمر بأوقات طبيعية، لكان من المفترض أن يكون لهذا التقرير تأثير مدمر على الدولار الأمريكي، ولكن يبدو أن المستثمرين غافلون عن هذا التقرير. ويجب أن نأخذ في عين الاعتبار أن هناك 240 الف شخص قد خسروا وظائفهم خلال شهر أكتوبر فقط، وأن استمرار هذه النتائج يعتبر إشارة واضحة إلى أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي بعيد عن الخروج من الركود. كما أعلنت مؤسسة إدارة الدعم (ISM) يوم أمس عن نتيجة مؤشر مديري المشتريات والذي انخفض إلى 37.3، مسجلاً رابع انخفاض له على التوالي منذ شهر أغسطس.واليوم سيتم الإعلان عن معدلات الشكاوى من البطالة الأسبوعية ومن المتوقع أن يسجل هذا التقرير قراءة 540 ألف من الأفراد الذين يطالبون بالتأمين من البطالة للمرة الأولى خلال الأسبوع الماضي. ستكون هذه النتيجة استمرار مباشر للبيانات السيئة الأخيرة التي صدرت عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي والتي تهدد بالإضرار بالدولار. يجب أن يركز التجار على التطورات في منطقة اليورو حيث من المتوقع أن يكون هناك قطع لسعر الفائدة الأوروبية وقد يكون لذلك تأثير كبير على العملات الأساسية. 

*اليورو EUR

 - الأسواق الأوروبية وهدوء ما قبل العاصفة*
كان تداول الدولار الأمريكي هادئًا يوم أمس ويمكن أن نسمي ذلك بهدوء ما قبل العاصفة. يقع تداول اليورو في الوقت الحالي بالقرب من أدنى مستوياته خلال عامين أمام الدولار. واليوم قد يؤدي قرار قطع سعر الفائدة إلى كسر هذا الاتجاه أو دفع اليورو إلى الانخفاض أكثر. تضمنت []البيانات الاقتصادية[/URL] من منطقة اليورو يوم أمس كلاً من مبيعات التجزئة الأوروبي لشهر أكتوبر والذي انخفض بنسبة 0.8% بالمقارنة مع ما كان عليه في شهر سبتمبر. كما تم الإعلان عن مؤشر مديري المشتريات بقطاع الخدمات والذي جاء بقراءة 45.8 بينما كانت التوقعات عند 46.9. تشير []المؤشرات الاقتصادية[/URL] الأخيرة إلى صورة موحشة للاقتصاد الأوروبي، حيث تثبت هذه البيانات أكثر وأكثر أن الاقتصاديات في منطقة اليورو في حالة انكماش، وبالتالي سيتطلب الأمر المزيد من خطوات الإنقاذ من القادة في المنطقة. اليوم من المتوقع أن يكون هناك نشاط كبير في السوق حيث من المتوقع أن يكون هناك قطع لسعر الفائدة. فبعد قطع [أسعار الفائدة[/URL] من البنك الاسترالي والبنك النيوزلندي، من المتوقع على نطاق واسع إعلان كلاً من البنك البريطاني والأوروبي عن قطع أسعار الفائدة. وقد وصلنا الآن إلى مرحلة السؤال عن مقدر قطع سعر الفائدة المتوقع، وتجاوزنا مرحلة السؤال عن إذا ما سيكون هناك قطع أم لا. من المتوقع قطع سعر الفائدة الأوروبية من 3.25% إلى 2.75% وذلك في محاولة منه لتنشيط الاقتصاد بكل وسيلة ممكنة. عادةُ ما يكون رد الفعل الفوري لهذا هو انخفاض العملة المحلية مما يعني انخفاض اليورو ولكن قد يكون التأثير العام على المدى الطويل هو قوة العملات الأوروبية. يجب على التجار التركيز على التداول في الساعة 12:45 بتوقيت جرينتش والذي سيتم الإعلان فيه عن قرار الفائدة.

*الين الياباني JPY

 - اختراق صعودي متوقع للين الياباني*
استمر الين في سلوكه المتذبذب يوم أمس، حيث كانت حركته متقلبة أمام العملات الأساسية, في الوقت الحالي يبدو أن الين عند قيمة جيدة ولكن لم يحدث اختراق منذ فترة. من المتوقع أن تكون هناك سلسلة من قطع أسعار الفائدة[/URL] من الدول الأخرى اليوم وعلى مدار الأسبوع القادم، وقد يضع هذا نهاية لتوازن الين الياباني كما هو معروف، يعتبر البنك الياباني هو البنك المركزي الوحيد في العالم الغربي الذي يتجنب قطع سعر الفائدة في ديسمبر. ليس هذا لأن اليابان لا تشعر بأن قطع [سعر الفائدة[/URL] ضروري، ولكن لأن سعر الفائدة منخفض للغاية (0.30%) ليتحمل قطع آخر.نتيجة لذلك، يبدو أن الين في طريقه لركوب الموجة الصاعدة في أي وقت من الآن، إلا إذا حدثت تغيرات غير متوقعة.يجب أن يركز التجار بقوة على التطورات العالمية وانتظار إشارات صعودية للين الياباني حيث قد تكون هذه فرصة لتحقيق أرباح جيدة. 

*[النفط الخام[/URL] Crude Oil 

- انخفاض [-]سعر النفط[/URL] إلى ما دون 46 دولار للبرميل*
استمرت [أسعار النفط[/URL] في الانخفاض منذ بداية هذا الأسبوع وقد انخفض الآن إلى ما دون مستوى 46 دولار أمريكي للبرميل. وقد صدر مؤخرًا تقرير يدل على أن الطلب على الوقود في أمريكا قد انخفض بنسبة 7.9% عن ما كان عليه في نفس هذا الوقت من العام الماضي مما تسبب في دوران عجلة انخفاض السعر أسرع وأسرع. والآن يقع مستوى 40 دولار الذي يتوقعه محللي فوركس يارد في مكان اقرب.انخفضت مخزونات [النفط[/URL] الأمريكي الخام بمقدار 0.4 مليون برميل في الأسبوع الماضي، ولكن فشل ذلك في دعم []أسعار النفط[/URL] حيث يبدو أن الاتجاه الهبوطي أقوى في السوق في الوقت الحالي. ووفقًا للتوقعات بأن الدولار ستزيد قوته بسبب قطع سعر الفائدة المتوقع من منطقة اليورو، قد تغلق أسعار ["]النفط الخام[/URL] هذا الأسبوع ملامسة مستوى 40 دولار للبرميل.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
  بعد أيام قليلة من البيانات المتضاربة، يبدو أن هذا الزوج في حالة تماسك حول مستوى 1.2650. وفي الوقت الحالي يعطي الرسم البياني للساعة إشارات هبوطية حصرية، حيث يشير الاستوكاستك البطيء عليه إلى الانخفاض. وعلى الإطار الزمني الأقصر، قد ينضم التجار إلى هذا الاتجاه الهبوطي. 
*
الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
  يستمر الاتجاه الهبوطي بقوة حيث يتحرك هذا الزوج الآن حول مستوى 1.4700. ينحدر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة بشكل سلبي مما يدل على انه هناك مجال اكبر لاستمرار هذا الاتجاه. قد يكون الهدف التالي للسعر عند 1.4650. قد يكون البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة هو الخيار المناسب اليوم. 
*
الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
  يقع هذا الزوج في منتصف اتجاه هبوطي قوي والذي بدأ منذ ثلاثة أيام، ولا يزال هذا الاتجاه بحمل زخم قوي على الرسم البياني ذو الإطار الزمني الأكبر. على الإطار الزمني الأقصر، قد يكون هناك تصحيح صعودي صغير، قبل استئناف الحركة الهبوطية. من المفضل اليوم البيع عند أعلى المستويات. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
  يقع هذا الزوج في منتصف اتجاه صعودي قوي ويشير الرسم البياني للساعة إلى إشارات متضاربة. وعلى الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات يبدو أن هناك تصحيح هبوطي بينما على الرسم البياني اليومي يبدو أن هناك مجال اكبر لاستمرار الاتجاه الصعودي. ننصح التجار بانتظار إشارة أوضح على الرسم البياني للساعة قبل دخول السوق. 

*التوصية اليومية*

[B"]النفط الخام[/URL]  Crude Oil [/B]
  لا يزال هناك نموذج هبوطي على الرسم البياني اليومي، مما يدل على أن الزخم لا يزال هبوطيًا على الرسم البياني اليومي، مما يدل على أن الزخم لا يزال هبوطي. يتحرك الاستوكاستك البطيء عند مستويات مرتفعة مما يدعّم فكرة انه لا يزال هناك مجال لاستمرار هذا الاتجاه. على الإطار الزمني الأقصر، يوجد تقاطع صعودي على الرسم البياني للساعة مما يدل على انه قد يكون هناك تصحيح صعودي صغير قبل استئناف الحركة الهبوطية. من الممكن لتجار الفوركس مضاعفة أرباحهم عن طريق البيع عند أعلى المستويات والاستفادة من الاتجاه الهبوطي الحالي.

----------


## 3bir

رائع جدا
 لمعرفة اخبار البورصة زور موقع
egboursa.blogspot.com

----------


## fxyard

> رائع جدا
>  لمعرفة اخبار البورصة زور موقع
> egboursa.blogspot.com


بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا على المرور والتعليق الطيب 
واسال الله عزوجل ان يوفقك ويسدد خطاك وينور طريقك للجنة

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

     التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و_ المعادن_  مقدمة من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة   Forexyard 
 
العناوين الرئيسية:

*هل يؤدي تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي إلى انخفاض الدولار؟* 

يجب أن يركز التجار اليوم على تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي. ووفقًا للمحللين، من المتوقع أن يأتي هذا التقرير بقراءة 320.000 لشهر نوفمبر في الاقتصاد الأمريكي.قد يكون للأخبار المحيطة بهذا الحدث الهام تأثير قوي على الدولار اليوم، مما قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع اليورو/ دولار إلى ما فوق مستوى 1.2800. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD 
-* ارتفاع البطالة وانخفاض معدلات التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي قد يؤديان إلى انخفاض الدولار الأمريكي 
تعرض الدولار لخسائر كبيرة للغاية أمام العملات الأساسية في جلسة تداول يوم الخميس. كان هذا وسط قطع سعر الفائدة من عدد من البنوك المركزية وذلك في إجراء وصفه المحللون بخطوة تهدف إلى التخلص من الركود العالمي. لم يتمكن الدولار من الاستفادة من تداول يوم أمس الذي شهد قطع لأسعار الفائدة من البنك الأوروبي والبنك البريطاني والبنك السويدي. في الماضي كان قطع سعر الفائدة الأوروبية والبريطانية يقلل من جاذبية اليورو والباوند، لأن استفادة صفقات الشراء بالاقتراض تقل في هذه العملات أمام الدولار. على الرغم من قطع أسعار الفائدة الأوروبية، كان تداول الدولار منخفضًا يوم أمس عند 1.2846 مقابل اليورو منخفضًا من مستوى 1.2676 الذي كان عليها في الجلسة الماضية. كان تداول الدولار منخفض أمام الين الياباني حيث بلغ أدنى مستوى له عند 92.04 خلال جلسة تداول يوم الخميس. تأثر الدولار بشكل سلبي يوم أمس من بيانات معدلات البطالة الأسبوعية والتي أظهرت استمرار ارتفاع معدلات البطالة الأمريكية فوق 500.000. يتوقع المحللون ارتفاع هذه القراءة على المدى القريب حيث من المحتمل أن يؤدي تباطؤ الاقتصاد إلى اضطرار الشركات إلى قطع المزيد من الوظائف. كان هناك عامل آخر له تأثير سلبي على الدولار يوم أمس ألا وهو طلبيات المصانع التي انخفضت بنسبة 5.1% عن الشهر السابق. كان هذا هو الانخفاض الأكبر منذ يوليو 2000، كما كان أكبر من توقعات المحللين بانخفاضها بنسبة 4%. خلال حديث بين بيرنانكي محافظ البنك الفيدرالي عن التمويل في القطاع العقاري يوم أمس، قال بأن الأمر يستلزم انخفاض المزيد من الخطوات الحازمة لتقليل عمليات سحب المنازل من أصحابها بسبب عدم قدرتهم على تسديد القروض. تعتبر هذه من أهم النتائج الملحوظة من تباطؤ الاقتصاد الأمريكي. يقول العديد من المحللين أن البنك الفيدرالي قد بدأ بالفعل في تطبيق سياسة أكثر صرامة لمعالجة الركود مثل إنعاش القروض من البنوك الخاصة. كما انضم بيرنانكي إلى نظرائه البريطانيين والأوروبيين في قطع أسعار الفائدة في الشهور الأخيرة. ومن المحتمل أن يقطع سعر الفائدة بنسبة 0.5% في اجتماع شهر ديسمبر المقرر انعقاده يومي 15 و 16. واليوم يجب التركيز على تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي في الساعة 13:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. من المتوقع أن يأتي هذا التقرير بقراءة 320.000 لشهر نوفمبر في الاقتصاد الأمريكي. إن صحّ هذا التوقع، يقول المحللون أن هذا سيؤكد على أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي في مرحلة ركود منذ ديسمبر 2007. قد يكون للأخبار المحيطة بهذا الحدث الهام تأثير قوي على الدولار اليوم، مما قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع اليورو/ دولار إلى ما فوق مستوى 1.2800.

*اليورو EUR 
- احتمالية تذبذب اليورو اليوم كرد فعل لقطع أسعار الفائدة* 
قطع البنك المركزي الأوروبي على نحو غير متوقع بنسبة 0.75%، وهذا يدل على انه من الواضح أن البنك الأوروبي يأتي بأفضل ما عنده لدعم اقتصاد منطقة اليورو. كان اليورو في حركة صعودية نتيجة لقطع سعر الفائدة يوم أمس، وارتفع بالتالي أمام العملات الأساسية. كان تداول اليورو/ دولار عند أعلى مستوى عند 1.28، أي بارتفاع قدره 3 سنت من أدنى مستوى عند 1.2550. كما كان تداول اليورو/ باوند مرتفعًا، حيث سجل أعلى مستوى له عند 87.25. يقول المحللون أن هذا بسبب رواح إشاعات بأن بريطانيا ستنضم لليورو. بعد الإعلان عن قطع سعر الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي، حذّر تريشيه محافظ البنك المركزي الأوروبي من انه قد يكون هناك خطورة من التباطؤ الاقتصادي. كان البنك الأوروبي قد توقع قبل ذلك انكماش اقتصاد منطقة اليورو في العام القادم، في الوقت الذي ينخفض التضخم إلى ما دون نسبة 2% والتي تعتبر المستوى المستهدف للتضخم من البنك الأوروبي. وقد أنكر تريشيه احتمالات أن يواجه اقتصاد منطقة اليورو خطر الانكماش. يقول المحللون أن الانكماش قد يقلل من احتمالية التعافي الاقتصادي المحتمل في النصف الثاني من عام 2009 في منطقة اليورو. واليوم سيتم الإعلان من منطقة اليورو عن طلبيات المصانع الألمانية في الساعة 11 بتوقيت جرينتش، ويتوقع المحللون أن ترتفع بنسبة 0.2%، أي بفارق 1% عن الشهر الماضي الذي سجل فيه انخفاض بنسبة 0.8%. يقيس هذا المؤشر قيمة مشتريات الطلبيات الجديدة من رجال الصناعة المحللين للسلع المعمرة وغير المعمرة. ويعتبر هذا مؤشر دقيق للحركة الاقتصادية الأوروبية بشكل عام. يجب أن يراقب التجار أي تصريحات سياسية غير متوقعة من المنطقة والتي قد تؤثر على اليورو اليوم. 

*الين الياباني JPY 
- الين يستعد للحركة معتمدًا على البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية والأوروبية اليوم* 
ارتفعت العملة اليابانية إلى مستوى 117.96 أمام اليورو، بعد أن فقد قوته أمام اليورو في بداية جلسة التداول يوم الخميس. على الرغم من ذلك، ارتفع الين أمام الدولار يوم أمس، وكان هذا كرد فعل لانخفاض أسعار الأسهم واستمرار القلق بشأن التباطؤ الاقتصادي المتزايد والذي يؤدي إلى لجوء التجار إلى الين كملاذ آمن. في الماضي، كان انخفاض سعر الفائدة اليابانية يساعد على استمرار انخفاض قيمة الين أمام العملات الأخرى، حيث يستخدم التجار العملة اليابانية لتمويل مشترياتهم من الأصول ذات العوائد المرتفعة. وفي ظل قطع أسعار الفائدة العالمية، انخفضت قيمة صفقات الشراء بالاقتراض وأصبحت هذه العملات ذات جاذبية اقل لأن أسعار الفائدة اليابانية لم تعد منخفضة كثيرًا عن أسعار الفوائد الأخرى كما كان الحال منذ عدة أيام. اليوم لا توجد بيانات يابانية. ومن المحتمل أن يتأثر اتجاه الين بالتالي من التطورات الاقتصادية الأوروبية والأمريكية. يتوقع المحللون استمرار تذبذب التداول للدولار واليورو اليوم وكذلك تذبذب الأزواج الجانبية لهما مما سيؤدي إلى تذبذب الين أيضًا. يجب أن يركز التجار على الأخبار الأمريكية والأوروبية حيث من المحتمل أن تؤثر على حركة الين اليوم، خاصة تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي اليوم. 
 
*النفط الخام Crude Oil
 - استعداد سعر النفط الخام للانخفاض حتى اجتماع أوبك في منتصف ديسمبر*
أكد قطع سعر الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي والبنك البريطاني على القلق من أن التباطؤ الاقتصادي قد يقلل من الطلب على الطاقة. انخفضت أسعار النفط الخام بما يزيد عن 6% يوم أمس ليسجل أدنى مستوى له خلال 4 أعوام تقريبًا إلى مستوى 43.80 دولار للبرميل. وفقًا للمحللين، كان الانخفاض الأخير في أسعار النفط بسبب المخاوف من أن استمرار انخفاض الطلب على النفط من أمريكا وأوروبا. أظهر تقرير اقتصادي صدر يوم أمس أن طلبيات المصانع الأمريكية قد انخفضت للشهر الثالث على التوالي في أكتوبر مما عكس ضعف الطلب المحلي والعالمي. قرر أعضاء أوبك تقليل معدلات إنتاج النفط خلال اجتماعها الأخير الذي انعقد في القاهرة- مصر. يتوقع المحللون استمرار انخفاض النفط حتى اجتماع 17 ديسمبر في الجزائر. 
 
  *التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يختبر هذا الزوج مستوى مقاومة هام للغاية عند 1.2800 ويتطلع إلى اختراقه. توجد إشارة صعودية قوية على مؤشر القوة النسبية ومؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي ويبدو أن الاختراق وشيك. الإستراتيجية المفضلة اليوم عي انتظار الاختراق الصعودي والدخول مع الاتجاه. *
الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يستمر تداول هذا الزوج في مدى ضيق حيث لم تكن هناك حركة هامة من هذا الزوج في أيًا من الاتجاهين. يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي أولى إشارات الزخم الهبوطي حيث لا توجد تقاطعات على الاستوكاستك البطيء كما يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية بالقرب من مستوى 50. يضيق البولنجر باند وقد يكون الاختراق وشيك في أيًا من الاتجاهين. الإستراتيجية الجيدة هي انتظار إشارة جديدة وتتبع الزخم. *
الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يظهر على هذا الزوج تجدد الزخم الهبوطي داخل قناة سعرية هبوطية أكثر اتساعًا. يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية والاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي تحت مستوى 50 مما يدل على أن الحركة الهبوطية قد يكون واضحة على الرسم البياني اليومي أيضًا. قد يكون الهدف التالي عند 90.00. 
 *الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
 بعد محاولة ثانية فاشلة لاختراق مستوى 1.2200، يبدو أن الزخم الهبوطي قد عاد مرة أخرى. يظهر على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات زخم هبوطي قوي ويدعّم مؤشر القوة النسبية هذه الفكرة. الهدف التالي قد يكون حول مستوى 1.0900 للحركة الأولى 
  *التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب GOLD*
*اخترق الذهب مستوى الدعم 780.00 للأسفل. يتحرك الذهب في اتجاه هبوطي يدعمه المتوسط المتحرك المركب على الرسم البياني للساعة, يتسع البولنجر باند على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على ارتفاع التذبذب. نتوقع أن تشهد نموذج هبوطي اليومي. ومن المتوقع أن يكون هدف السعر هو مستوى 750. يقدم هذا فرصة لتجار الفوركس للبيع في اتجاه هبوطي قوي نسبيًا.*

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

     التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و_ المعادن_  مقدمة من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة   Forexyard 
 
العناوين الرئيسية:
*هل ستعتمد حركة الدولار على البيانات الأوروبية واليابانية؟!* 

في سوق _العملات الأجنبية_، لن تكون هناك الكثير من _البيانات الاقتصادية_ الأمريكية. ويدل هذا على أن _العملات الأساسية_ الأخرى مثل الباوند والفرنك السويسري والين واليورو قد تكون هي محركات السوق هذا الأسبوع ويجب أن يركز التجار على _البيانات الاقتصادية_ الخاصة بهذه العملات. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار   USD 
*
*- بيانات يوم الجمعة تضع الدولار على طريق الانخفاض، فهل يستمر الاتجاه الهبوطي؟* 
كانت هناك رياح قوية تضرر منها الدولار في نهاية الأسبوع الماضي، حيث جاء تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بقراءة أسوء من التوقعات، وفقد الدولار قوته على كافة القطاعات. أغلق الدولار أمام اليورو بالقرب من مستوى 1.2600، وارتفع في وقت مبكر من التداول اليوم باتجاه مستوى 1.2800.
على الرغم من سلبية البيانات، أثبت الدولار مرونته في مواجهة الأزمة الاقتصادية الأخيرة. وهذا يدل على مدى جاذبية وقوة الاقتصاد الأمريكي حتى خلال أوقات الركود العالمي. ولكن يلقي هذا بالضوء أيضًا على ضعف الاقتصاديات الأخرى حول العالم على اعتبار أن المستثمرين الأجانب يقبلون على شراء سندات الخزانة الأمريكية والدولار نفسه على اعتبارها استثمارات آمنة. 
ومن ناحية، هناك مزاعم تقول أن حركة الدولار الصعودية ستكون قصيرة المدى لان المؤشرات الاقتصادية الأمريكية سلبية باستمرار. وتقول هذه الفئة بأن الأمر مجرد مسألة وقت قبل أن يحدث الانعكاس. ومن ناحية أخرى، توحد مزاعم تقول لأن هذه الحركة الصعودية ستمتد حتى منتصف عام 2009 حيث من المحتمل أن يسوء وضع الاقتصاديات العالمية الأخرى بشكل أكبر من الاقتصاد الأمريكي. وتقول هذه الفئة أن أمريكا قد تخرج من هذه الأزمة في وضع أفضل مما كانت عليه وقت دخولها في الأزمة، حيث سيعاني بقية العالم من الناحية الاقتصادية في نهاية هذا الركود. يجب أن يتتبع التجار _البيانات الاقتصادية_ من كندا وأوروبا والصين واليابان لمقارنة قوة كل اقتصاد مع اقتصاد أمريكا وبالتالي الحصول على مقياس دقيق لحركة الدولار التالية. 
وفي هذا الأسبوع في سوق الفوركس، لن تكون هناك الكثير من _البيانات الاقتصادية_ الأمريكية. وبعد سلسلة البيانات الكبيرة خلال الأسبوع الماضي، سيكون هناك عدد قليل من _المؤشرات الاقتصادية_ حتى يوم الجمعة، وذلك بدايةً من الميزان التجاري الأمريكي ومعدلات الشكاوى الأسبوعية من البطالة الأمريكية يوم الثلاثاء، وحتى تقرير مبيعات التجزئة يوم الجمعة. ويدل هذا على أن العملات الأساسية الأخرى مثل الباوند والفرنك السويسري والين واليورو قد تكون هي محركات السوق هذا الأسبوع ويجب أن يركز التجار على البيانات الاقتصادية الخاصة بهذه _العملات_. 
*اليورو  EUR*

* - أعضاء جدد ينضمون لليورو*
على الرغم من سلبية _البيانات الاقتصادية_، جذب اليورو اهتمام بعض المستثمرين غير المتوقعين. فما يراه اغلب الناس في الأخبار ينطبق على الاقتصاديات العالمية الأساسية مثل أمريكا ومنطقة اليورو وبريطانيا واليابان والصين، وكذلك على ما بينهم من أماكن. وبشكل أكثر تحديدًا بالنسبة لليورو، تعتبر الأماكن التي ينطبق عليها ذلك هي دول الجوار التي لا تعتبر جزء من اتحاد النقد الأوروبي- والتي تمثل بقية أوروبا. 
تعتبر منطقة اليورو هي أكثر الاقتصاديات تقدمًا في أوروبا، إلا أن هذه الاقتصاديات تتضافر مع دول الجوار الأخرى التي لا تمثل أعضاء في الاتحاد الأوروبي. ونظرًا لانهيار ايسلنده في بداية هذا العام واقتراب بعض الدول الأوروبية من نفس المصير، توجد إشاعات بأنه قد ينضم أعضاء جدد للمنطقة في الأعوام القادمة. فقد بدأت دول مثل بلغاريا وايسلنده وبريطانيا مناقشات أولية حول احتمالية الانضمام إلى اتحاد النقد الأوروبي. ولم يظهر تأثير ذلك حتى الآن ولكن قد تتضرر هذه الاقتصاديات المحلية وتُدخِل منطقة اليورو في الركود. إلا أن هذه الأقاويل تعتبر إشاعات حتى الآن. 
في هذا الأسبوع، سيتم اعتبار البيانات الأوروبية على أنها محرك قيادي للسوق ولكن قد ينتهي الأمر بفتور تأثيرها مثل أمريكا. وفي ظل الإعلان عن القليل من البيانات، سيكون الحدث العام في السوق هذا الأسبوع هو قرار البنك القومي السويسري بقطع سعر الفائدة من 1.00% إلى 0.50% يوم الخميس. وهذا يعني أن سعر الفائدة السويسرية ستكون هي الأقل في أوروبا وبالتالي قد تنخفض قيمة الفرنك السويسري أمام العملات الأخرى. يحب أن يركز التجار على هذه الأخبار حيث من المحتمل أن يكون لها تأثير عام على تقييم العملات الأوروبية الأخرى. 
 
*الين الياباني JPY*

*- توقعات باستمرار ارتفاع الين على الرغم من تراجعه المبكر اليوم*
على الرغم من انخفاضه بمقدار 100 نقطة تقريبًا أمام الدولار واليورو خلال جلسة التداول في وقت مبكر اليوم، لا تزال هناك توقعات بين اغلب المحللين بارتفاع الين على مدار الأسبوع القادم. ويبدو أن معدلات النفور من المخاطرة وتراجع أسعار الفائدة حول العالم تجعل من الين الياباني استثمار أكثر جاذبية.
قد تكون هذه صدمة غير متوقعة لهؤلاء الذين كانوا يتتبعون _البيانات الاقتصادية_ اليابانية التي صدرت مؤخرًا. ويبدو أن اليابان في وضع أفضل من وضع أوروبا وأمريكا. وهذا يرجع إلى حقيقة أن الاقتصاد الياباني تزيد قوته مع ضعف الاقتصاديات العالمية بينما يضعف حالما يصبح العالم قويًا. وتساعد هذه الإستراتيجية من البنك اليابان على دعم قدرة الشركات اليابانية على التصدير حول العالم بسهولة اكبر، والحفاظ على القوة الشرائية في أوضاع الأزمة الاقتصادية. نتيجة لذلكن قد يستمر الين في الحصول على زخم التداول في الأسابيع القادمة حيث أن الركود الاقتصاد يبتعد عن النهاية. 

*النفط  Crudw Oil 
*
*- إعلان أوبك عن تخفيض معدلات الإنتاج  يقدم دعم لأسعار النفط* 
بدأت أسعار النفط الخام اليوم في أول حركة صعودية مستمرة منذ أسابيع، حيث حصل على دعم في الأجازة الأسبوعية من منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (أوبك). فبعد أن أعلنت أوبك أن الاجتماع القادم لوزراء النفط قد يكون فيه اتفاق جماعي على تخفيض معدل الإنتاج، بدأت أسعار النفط في الارتفاع بشكل بطيء. ونتج عن هذه الأخبار انعكاس اليوم في سعر النفط. 
يقول بعض المضاربين أن هذا الانعكاس قد يكون قصير المدى لان أوبك تتحدث منذ ما قبل سبتمبر من هذا العام عن تخفيض معدلات الإنتاج لكنها لم تنفذ ذلك فعليًا. حقق المضاربون أرباح في وقت مبكر من الحركة الأولية لسعر النفط الخام، ولكن توجد أحاديث بان الغالبية تخرج من هذه اللعبة حتى يتم تطبيق قطع معدلات الإنتاج بالفعل.من الممكن اعتبار ذلك على انه طوق النجاة لأسعار النفط. وسوف ننتظر بالتالي الاجتماع القادم لأوبك المقرر انعقاده يوم التاسع عشر من ديسمبر ثم سنرى ما سيحدث بعدها.
 
*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/ دولار  EUR/USD*
بعد محاولات فاشلة عديدة لاختراق مستوى المقاومة 1.3000 على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، يتحرك هذا الزوج بشكل متماسك حول مستوى 1.2800. يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات متضاربة حيث يتذبذب الاستوكاستك البطيء في منطقة محايدة. ويظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطع هبوطي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق على اقصر إطار زمني. من المفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الباوند/ دولار GBP/USD*
*يستمر هذا الزوج في التحرك في مدى تداول ضيق حيث لم يقم هذا الزوج بحركة هامة في أيًا من الاتجاهين، ويقع تداوله الآن حول مستوى 1.4740. يوجد نقاطه هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق على اقصر إطار زمني. من المفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة.* 

*الدولار/ ين  USD/JPY*
يظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة أن هذا الزوج لا يزال داخل نموذج صعودي إلا أن مؤشر القوة النسبية يتحرك في منطقة ذروة الشراء. وعلى العكس، يوجد تقاطع صعودي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على احتمالية تحقق تصحيح صعودي على الإطار الزمني الأقصر. في هذه الحالة، ننصح التجار بالدخول مع الاتجاه بعد تحقق الاختراق. 

*الدولار/ فرنك  USD/CHF*
يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي أن هذا الزوج لا يزال يتحرك في قناة سعرية صعودية. على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، يوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء، مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق على اقصر إطار زمني. من المفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold*
ارتفعت أسعار الذهب في اليومين الماضيين وكوّنت قمة عند مستوى 768 دولار للأوقية. يدل التقاطع الهبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. قد تكون هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس لدخول الاتجاه في مرحلة مبكرة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

هذا الاسبوع هناك مؤشرات مالية كثيرة يمكن لها ان تغير اتجاه السوق



*
** لمزيد من التفاصيل حول المؤشرات مالية  لهذا* * الاسبوع المرجوا زيارة الموقع على هذا الرابط* 
 
*مؤشرات مالية 
*

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*خطر إفلاس  قطاع السيارات الأمريكية يدعم الدولار* 

أدى اضطراب الأوضاع في قطاع السيارات الأمريكي إلى اتجاه التجار على العملات الأكثر أمنًا مثل الدولار والين. كما ساهم انخفاض الأسهم في ضعف الثقة في الاقتصاد العالمي وبالتالي قلّ الاتجاه نحو الاستثمارات التي تحمل مخاطر عالية. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- خطر إفلاس قطاع السيارات الأمريكي يحفز شراء الدولار.* 
استمر الدولار في الارتفاع يوم أمس بسبب المخاوف من الإفلاس في قطاع السيارات الأمريكي والتي أدت إلى تجاه التجار إلى عملات الملاذ الآمن. كما ساعد على ارتفاعه انخفاض الأسعار في أسواق الأسهم الأمريكية بسبب المخاوف فيما يتعلق بقطاع السيارات. أغلق اليورو/ دولار عند 1.3160 من 1.3268 بينما أغلق الباوند/ دولار عند 1.4256 من 1.4276. ولم تكن هناك الكثير من الأسباب لدخول تجار الفوركس في صفقات عالية المخاطر. وخل الأجازة الأسبوعية، قال "جيزنر" سكرتير الخزانة الأمريكية أن بعض البنوك قد تحتاج المزيد من التدخل في رأس مالها. والآن توجد مخاطر محيطة بجنرال موتورز أو كريسلير مما له تأثير مدمر على الأسواق المالية لأن النظام المالي العالمي يمتلك الكثير من سندات هاتين الشركتين. واليوم يجب على التجار التركيز على الإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي الكندي في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. فقد ارتفع الدولار الأمريكي/ الكندي بنسبة 1.2% اليوم بسبب توقعات السوق بانكماش معدل النمو الكندي بنسبة 0.6% في يناير. إن جاءت النتيجة أسوأ من التوقعات، فقد يرتفع الدولار الأمريكي/ الكندي إلى مستوى المقاومة 1.2700.

*اليورو EUR* 

*- هل يعتبر التضخم مصدر قلق لليورو؟* 
تحركات السياسة النقدية الإضافية من البنك الأوروبي. أغلق اليورو بانخفاض أمام الدولار بينما انخفض اليورو، باوند إلى 0.9250 من 0.9312.تشير معظم التوقعات الآن إلى احتمالية قطع أسعار الفائدة من البنك الأوروبي بنسبة 0.50% في وقت لاحق من هذا الأسبوع. ولا تزال هناك مناقشات حول إذا ما كان البنك سيتخذ المزيد من الإجراءات لتقليل الضغوط على أسواق الائتمان الأوروبية من خلال برنامج شراء السندات الحكومية طويلة المدى. قد يكون هذا بمثابة تتبع لحركة البنك الفيدرالي والبنك الياباني. وقد قال تريشيه محافظ البنك الأوروبي في البرلمان يوم أمس أن الاقتصاد الأوروبي يضعف منذ بداية العام.واليوم ستتأثر حركة اليورو بمؤشر تقييم أسعار المستهلك من منطقة اليورو، والذي يعتبر مؤشر مبكر للتضخم في منطقة اليورو. وقد قال تريشيه يوم أمس انه لا توجد خطورة من الانكماش وأن البنك المركزي الأوروبي قد وضع هدف للتضخم عند 2%. ومن المتوقع ارتفاع تقييم هذا المؤشر بنسبة 0.7%. وإن جاء بنسبة أعلى بشكل مخالف لتصريحات تريشيه يوم أمس، فقد يتأذى اليورو أكثر خلال التداول اليوم. 

*الين الياباني JPY*

* - الين يجد دعم من الصفقات المعادية للمخاطر*
شهد الدولار/ ين حركة متذبذبة يوم أمس في أعقاب مساندة حكومة أوباما لصانعي السيارات المفلسين والخسائر الكبيرة في أسواق الأسهم. أغلق هذا الزوج عند مستوى 98.15 من 97.75. وكان هناك تذبذب أيضًا في حركة اليورو/ ين يوم أمس بحيث وصل إلى أدنى مستوى عند 126.40 ليغلق عند 130.05 عن سعر الافتتاح عند 129.76. يعتبر هذا أقوى مستوى وصل إليه الين أمام اليورو خلال الـ 11 يوم السابقة. في الساعات الأولى من الجلسة اليابانية صباح اليوم، بدأ الين في الانخفاض بعد أن تم الإعلان عن البطالة الياباني التي سجلت قراءة أسوأ من التوقعات. يعتقد بعض الاقتصاديون أن معدل البطالة لم يصل إلى قمة حتى الآن، أي أنها قد تستمر في الارتفاع. وتستمر بيانات التصدير اليابانية في الانخفاض وبالتالي سيزيد رجال الصناعة من تقليل التكاليف في منشآتهم عن طريق تقليل العمالة. يجب على التجار مراقبة مؤشر تانكان بالقطاع الصناعي اليومي والذي يعتبر مؤشر أساسي لقياس الثقة في السوق فيما يتعلق بالاقتصاد الياباني. إن جاء هذا المؤشر بقراءة سيئة فقد ينخفض الين أكثر أمام العملات الأساسية. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- انخفاض النفط الخام إلى ما دون مستوى 50 دولار* 
انخفضت ["]أسعار النفط[/URL] مرة أخرى إلى ما دون الحاجز النفسي 50 دولار. فقد انخفضت الأسعار بنسبة 4.5% يوم أمس بسبب المخاوف من إفلاس أكبر ثلاث صانعي للسيارات في أمريكا، لان ذلك قد يؤذي الطلب على النفط ويؤدي إلى انخفاض الأسعار في أسواق الأسهم أكثر. ويعتبر تعافي الدولار في الفترة الأخيرة سبب في الضغط السلبي على أسعار النفط. انخفضت أسعار النفط مرة أخرى بسبب إشارات التعافي القليلة فيما يتعلق بالاقتصاد العالمي. فقد أدى استمرار الخسائر في التوظيف وانخفاض الأسهم إلى انخفاض أسعار النفط عن أعلى مستوى الأسبوع الماضي عند 54 دولار. وقد لا يرى التجار أي دعم له اليوم، حيث ينتظر السوق مؤشر ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي اليوم الساعة 2:00 بتوقيت جرينتش. ولا تتفاجئ إن جاء هذا المؤشر بقراءة سيئة اليوم. وقد يؤدي هذا إلى انخفاض النفط بالقرب من 48 دولار للبرميل اليوم.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يبدو أن السعر يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. كما يدعم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الصعودي للاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي. عندما يحقق الاختراق الصعودي، سيكون من المفضل الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يوجد إشارات متضاربة على الرسم البياني اليومي حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعة في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك في المستقبل القريب. عندما الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يتحرك هذا الزوج في مدى محدد منذ فترة حتى الآن بدون اتجاه واضح. ويقدم الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات متضاربة. بينما لا يوجد اتجاه واضح على مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. قد يكون من المفضل انتظار إشارة أكثر وضوحًا اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يستمر تحرك السعر الآن داخل مدى ضيق، حيث لا يتحرك هذا الزوج في أي اتجاه، ويقع التداول الآن حول مستوى 1.1480. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي يفقد قوته وأن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. عندما الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*النفط الخام  Crude Oil* 
تنخفض أسعار النفط مرة أخرى ويقع تداول البرميل الواحد الآن حول مستوى 48.93 دولار. وتعطي مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إشارات صعودية مما يدل على احتمالية ارتفاع أسعار النفط. تقدم هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار ال[فوركس[/URL] لدخول اتجاه عام قوي.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


[/SIZE][/FONT]

البيانات الأمريكية عن التوظيف والسوق العقاري تقود حركة الدولار اليوم

دائمًا ما يصاحب بداية الشهر الجديد حدثين هامين في سوق الفوركس: الإعلان عن بيانات أمريكية هامة واندفاع إلى التداول بعد استلام العاملين لرواتبهم الشهرية. ومع بداية شهر ابريل اليوم، سيلاحظ التجار قدر كبير من البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية عن 

السوق العقاري والتوظيف والتضخم ومخزونات النفط الخام. إن كنت تنتظر اليوم المناسب للبدء في التداول، فقد جاء هذا اليوم! 

التحليل الاقتصادي



الدولار الامريكي USD 

- الدولار كعملة مسيطرة على العالم
انخفضت العملة الأمريكية أمام أعلب العملات الأساسي يوم الثلاثاء، انتظارًا لاجتماع الدول العشرين خلال هذا الأسبوع. يقول المحللون أن القلق حول القطاع المالي وإشارات التوتر المتزايد قبل اجتماع 

قادة العالم يوم غد قد يحدّ من احتمالية الاتجاه الهبوطي للدولار الأمريكي. ولا تزال النظرة العامة للدولار قوية ومستقرة مقابل العملات الأخرى على الرغم من استمرار سلبية البيانات.وقد قال المحللون أن السوق بدأ في التركيز على هذا المؤتمر للدول 

الصناعية الكبيرة في لندن والذي يبدأ يوم الخميس، حيث يأمل المستثمرون بأن تكون هناك اتفاقية أو إجراءات لإحياء الاقتصاد العالمي. في الوقت ذاته، ارتفعت العملة الأمريكية إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 3 أسابيع أمام الين الياباني إلى 99.36. وارتفع 

بنسبة تزيد عن 2% أمام الين بسبب ضعف البيانات الاقتصادية، وإقبال المستثمرين على إعادة الأموال إلى الديار مع نهاية السنة المالية.قال رئيس البنك الدولي يوم الثلاثاء أنه من المحتمل أن يبقى الدولار هو العملة المسيطرة على العالم، وأن تكون قوة الدولار 

هي مفتاح خروج العالم من الأزمة المالية والاقتصادية. وبسبب هذا الدور المهم الذي يلعبه الدولار في الأزمة المالية العالمية، من الحتمي على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية موصلة البحث عن سياسات نقدية ومالية واقتصادية.



اليورو EUR 

- اليورو تحت الضغط انتظارًا لقرار البنك المركزي الأوروبي
تراجعت ارتفاعات العملة الأوروبية أمام الدولار يوم الثلاثاء بعد أن أظهرت البيانات انخفاض أسعار المنازل الأمريكية بنسبة 19% في يناير عن ما كانت عليه في نفس الوقت من العام الماضي، مما يدل 

على أن السوق العقاري الأمريكي في ركود عميق. وأمام الدولار، ارتفع اليورو بنسبة 0.7% إلى 1.3292. ويعتقد المحللون أن ارتفاعات اليورو قد تكون محدودة، حيث يتطلع المستثمرون إلى قرار البنك الأوروبي الخاص بسعر الفائدة. 

وقد ينخفض اليورو أمام الدولار بسبب تقييم الاقتصاديون بأن البنك الأوروبي سيقلل من سعر الفائدة إلى 1% هذا الشهر. ولكن ارتفع اليورو أمام الين بنسبة 1.5% إلى 130.20 ين.من المتوقع أن يقطع البنك المركزي الأوروبي سعر الفائدة 

بنسبة 0.5% مع احتمالية أن يتتبع ما قامت به البنوك المركزية الأخرى ويتخذ إجراءات غير تقليدية لدعم العرض النقدي. وقد أظهرت البيانات يوم أمس أن التضخم في منطقة اليورو قد انخفض إلى 0.6% كمعدل سنوي في مارس، مما يعزز من 

احتمالية قطع سعر الفائدة. وتوضح هذه البيانات عن التضخم أن منطقة اليورو تعتبر ضحية للأزمة الحالية حيث ستكون البنوك الأمريكية والبريطانية والأوروبية مجبرة على التكيف مع إجراءات أكثر حزمُا كما يقول المحللون.و علاوة على ذلك ، توقعت منظمة 

التطوير و التعاون الاقتصادي هذا الثلاثاء في التراجع معدل النمو الاقتصادي الأوربي بنسبة 4.1% هذا العام و بنسبة 0. 3% في 2010 و هي أسوأ توقعات لمعدل النمو.

الين الياباني JPY 

- ارتداد الين الياباني بسبب مخاوف من الإفلاس في قطاع السيارات.
اكتسب الين الياباني قوة وسط توقعات لأن باراك أوباما سيسمح لصناع السيارات بالإفلاس مما زاد على الطلب على العملة اليابانية كملاذ أمن من الأزمة المالية العالمية. ارتفع الين إلى مستوى 78. 

67 أمام الدولار بعد أن كان عند أدنى مستوى عند مستوى 99. 47 و من مستوى 98.96 يوم أمس. ارتفع الين إلى 130. 43مقابل اليورو من أدنى مستوى عند 131. 89 و من مستوى 131.13؟ و لم يكن يوم 

أمس يوم جيد للين حيث انخفض الين بسبب ارتفاع طلب المستثمرين اليابانيين على العملات الأجنبية في أخر يوم من السنة المالية اليابانية. انخفض الين أمام الدولار ممتدا في أكبر خسارة ربع سنوية منذ 2001، بعد أن اظهر تقرير البنك الياباني انخفاض الثقة 

في مجال الأعمال مما قلل من الطلب على العملة اليابانية. كما تراجع الين أمام اليورو بعد تقارير هذا الأسبوع أظهرت انخفاض إنتاج المصانع للشهر الخامس و ارتفاع معدل البطالة إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 3 أعوام.

النفط الخام Crude Oil 

- فشل النفط الخام في اختراق مستوى 50 دولار.
انخفضت أسعار النفط إلى ما دون 49 دولار للبرميل وسط توقعات ارتفاع المخزونات الأمريكية إلى أعلى مستوى لها خلال 15 عام. ارتفعت الأسعار يوم الثلاثاء ممتدة في ارتفاعاتها الشهرية إلى 

11% تقريبا بسبب ارتفاع الأسعار في أسوق الأسهم و التي ساعدت في دعم ثقة في الاستثمار و من المقرر الإعلان اليوم الساعة 14:30 بتوقيت جرينتش و الذي من المتوقع أن يأتي الانخفاض في مخزونات البنزين و الوقود و الذي يتضمن زيت التدفئة و 

الديزل . ارتفعت أسعار النفط بمقدار 1.25 دولار أو 2.6% يوم أمس لتصل إلى49.66 دولار للبرميل حيث ارتفعت الأسهم و تراجع الدولار .و قد قللت أوبك و وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية من توقعاتها الخاصة بالطلب على النفط عام 2009 

هذا الشهر ذلك بما يزيد عن واحد مليون برميل يوميا هذا العام. و قد ارتفعت العروض النفطية حيث اتفقت أوبك يوم 15 مارس على الحفاظ على معدلات الإنتاج بدون تغيير قائله على أنه على الأعضاء تقليل 800 ألف برميل لليوم الواحد. و من المقرر 

اجتماع أوبك في المرة القادمة يوم 28 مايو في فيننا

التحليل الفني

اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD
بعد التصحيح الفني البسيط يبدو أن هذا الزوج قد استأنف اتجاهه الهبوطي العام حيث يقع تداوله عند 1.3200 . و في الوقت الحالي تشير جمع مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات 

للانخفاض و بالتالي من المفضل البيع اليوم.

الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD
خلال اليومين الماضيين كانت حركة الباوند متماسكة حول مستوى 1.4250 بدون حركات هامة. و يدل نموذج العلم على الرسم البياني اليومي على أن الاتجاه الصعودي قد يبدأ في أي لحظة. 

من المفضل الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة.

الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY
بعد محاولتين فاشلتين لاختراق مستوى 99.50 (مستوى فيجونتشي) يتحرك السعر حول مستوى 98.80. و يدل التقاطع الهبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني ل 

لأربع ساعات أن الانعكاس الهبوطي وشي. من المفضل البيع اليوم.

الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF
يقع هذا الزوج حول مستوى 1.1430 و يدو أنه في طريقه لاختبار مستوى 1. 1550 مرة أخرى. أن تم اختراق هذا المستوى فقد يبدأ اتجاه صعودي مع استهداف مستوى 

1.1700.

التوصية اليومية

الذهب Gold
الذهب خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية كان تداول الذهب عند مستوى 920 دولار للأوقية. أشار نموذج الدوجي الثلاثي إلى أن الاختراق القوي وشيك. يشير التقاطع الصعودي على الاستوكاستك البطيء 

على الرسم البياني اليومي أن الاختراق قد يكون صعودي. و قد تكون هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس لدخول الاتجاه في مرحلة مبكرة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السوق في انتظار قرار سعر الفائدة الأوروبية اليوم* 

ينتظر المشاركون في السوق اليوم بيانات هامة تتضمن قرار سعر الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي الذي من المتوقع أن يكون بالقطع بنسبة 0.50%، وبيانات البطالة الأسبوعية الأمريكية التي من المتوقع ارتفاعها. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الأمريكي USD* 

*- ينتظر المشاركون في السوق اليوم بيانات هامة تتضمن قرار سعر الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي الذي من المتوقع أن يكون بالقطع بنسبة 0.50%، وبيانات البطالة الأسبوعية الأمريكية التي من المتوقع ارتفاعها.* 
أصاب الدولار الأمريكية حالة من الضعف خلال جلسة تداول يوم أمس، مصححًا ارتفاعاته أمام اليورو والباوند التي شهدها الأسبوع الماضي، وكان هذا الضعف بسبب البيانات التي أظهرت ارتفاع حاد في خسائر الوظائف بالقطاع الخاص، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تجدد المخاوف بامتداد الركود الأمريكي. وبعد يوم أمس، انخفض الدولار قليلاً أمام اليورو، مما دفع هذا الزوج إلى 1.3270. وسلك الدولار نفس السلوك أمام الباوند وأغلق عند 1.4490. جاء تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي والحكومي (ADP) بخسائر إضافية في الوظائف قدرها 742 ألف خلال شهر مارس. تعتبر هذه القراءة أعلى من توقعات الاقتصاديين. كما أنها إشارة أخرى بأن أي تعافي اقتصادي أمريكي سيكون بطيئًا في بدايته. كما تم الإعلان يوم أمس عن مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية التي لم تتم عمليات بيعها. جاء هذا التقرير متفوق على التوقعات ولكنه فشل في منح القوة للدولار، حيث ينتظر السوق بيانات هامة اليوم لتنفيذ استراتيجيات التداول. واليوم، سيتم الإعلان عن المعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة الخاصة بالأسبوع الماضي والذي من المتوقع أن يأتي بقراءة 649 ألف للمرة الأولى. تعتبر هذه النتيجة بمثابة استمرار مباشر للبيانات السيئة التي صدرت عن الاقتصاد الأمريكية مؤخرًا كما أنها تهديد بتضرر الدولار. يجب أن يتتبع التجار هذه البيانات عن قرب لأن أي بيانات حاسمة قد تؤدي إلى بدء اتجاه جديد في السوق. 

*اليورو  EUR* 

*- تذبذب اليورو انتظارًا لقرار سعر الفائدة الأوروبية اليوم*
أغلق اليورو تداول يوم أمس بنتائج متضاربة أمام اغلب العملات الأساسية. شهد اليورو ارتفاعات معتدلة أمام الدولار. وأمام الين الياباني، كانت حركة اليورو داخل مدى محدد على مدار اليوم، حيث كانت اغلب البيانات في السوق يوم أمس تركز على العملة الأمريكية. انخفضت مبيعات التجزئة الألمانية على نحو غير متوقع في فبراير وارتفع معدل البطالة، مما عزز من المخاوف بشأن الاستقرار الوظيفي. نتيجة لذلك، ضاعفت الشركات الأوروبية من جهودها لتقليل الإنتاج وتقليل الوظائف، بسبب تباطؤ الاقتصاد العالمي بأسوأ معدل منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية. انخفضت الثقة في قطاع الأعمال الألماني إلى أدنى مستوى خلال ما يزيد عن 26 عام خلال مارس، وارتفعت البطالة للشهر الخامس على التوالي. نتيجة لذلك، من المتوقع قطع سعر الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي اليوم، بينما تبدأ الحكومات الأخرى بتنفيذ برامج استثمارية. قد يرى السوق هذا الإجراء من البنك المركزي الأوروبي على أنه خطوة لاستعادة ثقة المستثمر، ولإنقاذ الاقتصاد من الأزمة المالية. في العام الماضي، كانت خطوات البنك الأوروبي اقل حسمًا من البنك الفيدرالي فيما يتعلق بالسياسة النقدية، وفي ظل تضرر أوروبا من الأزمة المالية، ينخفض اليورو باستمرار أمام الدولار. قد تكون خطط البنك المركزي الأوروبي بقطع أسعار الفائدة لها تأثير على الاقتصاد في منطقة اليورو وقد يعيد هذا الطمأنينة إلى قطاع البنوك الأوروبي والذي يمكنه الاعتماد على البنك المركزي الأوروبي للحفاظ على دورة السيولة وتقديم المزيد من الثقة للأسواق. 

*الين الياباني  JPY* 

*- الين الياباني وتضارب أمام العملات الأساسية*
سجلت الثقة في قطاع الأعمال الياباني أدنى مستوى قياسي له بعد تباطؤ الطلب العالمي الذي أضرّ بالصادرات، مما دفع بالبلاد إلى أسوأ ركود لها. وقد أظهر ارتفاع البطالة وانخفاض معدلات الإنفاق قلق من تأثر الاقتصاد الياباني من انخفاض الطلب الخارجي. يتوقع المحللون استمرار الاقتصاد الياباني في الانكماش في النصف الأول من هذا العام، مما يؤدي إلى سلبية معدل النمو الاقتصادي للفصل الخامس على التوالي. اليوم، لا توجد بيانات يابانية، وبالتالي يجب على التجار تتبع البيانات الخارجية لتحديد اتجاه الين اليوم. ويجب أن نركز بشكل خاص على المؤتمر الصحفي من البنك المركزي الأوروبي وتقرير البطالة الأمريكي في الساعة 11:45 و 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش على التوالي، وسيكون لهذه البيانات تأثير على أزواج الين الياباني. 

*النفط Crude Oil*

* - انخفاض النفط إلى ما دون مستوى 49 دولار للبرميل* 
انخفضت أسعار النفط يوم أمس وأغلق تحت مستوى 49 دولار للبرميل حيث هناك المزيد من الإشارات بضعف الاقتصادي وبالتالي يزيد هذا من القلق بشأن استهلاك الطاقة. قالت وكالة الطاقة الدولية أن مخزونات النفط الخام قد ارتفعت إلى 359.4 مليون برميل أي ارتفعت بنسبة 15.5% عن ما كانت عليه في نفس هذا الوقت من العام الماضي، وهو أعلى مستوى منذ 1993. قال بعض المحللون أن أسعار النفط الخام في انتظار الارتفاع ولكن سلبية بيانات التضخم قد تكبح من هذا الارتفاع. ارتفعت أسعار النفط الخام بحدة الشهر الماضي من مستوى 35 دولار إلى ما فوق مستوى 54 دولار بسب ارتفاع أسواق الأسهم. ولكن تندفع الأسعار مرة أخرى تحت الحاجز النفسي 50 دولار بسبب ظهور إشارة جديدة بتمدد الركود الذي قد يؤدي إلى تراجع الطلب أكثر على النفط. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/ دولار EUR/USD*
بعد اختبار مستوى المقاومة 1.3300 وتجاوزه، يظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء، ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في منطقة ذروة البيع. قد تكون هذه إشارة على التصحيح الهبوطي الوشيك. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الباوند/ دولار  GBP/USD*
قد يؤدي الزخم الصعودي هذا الصباح إلى ارتفاع هذا الزوج إلى ذروة البيع بعد الفشل في اختراق مستوى 1.4600. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع بينما يتكون تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء مما يدل على حركة هبوطية. قد تكون هذه فرصة جيدة للبيع. 

*الدولار/ ين  USD/JPY*
يوجد اتجاهات هبوطية على الرسم البياني للساعة حيث يتحرك هذا الزوج بالقرب من مستوى 98.75. على الرسم البياني اليومي، يقع مؤشر القوة النسبية عند الجزء العلوي ويتكوّن تقاطع هبوطي وشيك على الاستوكاستك البطيء. قد تكون هذه إشارة على الانخفاض اليوم. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الدولار/ فرنك  USD/CHF*
يبدو أن السعر في فتور حيث يضيق البولنجر باند على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما يدل على تذبذب السعر الوشيك. يظهر على اغلب مؤشرات التذبذب نقص في الاتجاه. من ناحية أخرى، يسمح التداول في مدى محدد للتجار بجني الأرباح من الشراء عند الانخفاضات والبيع عند الارتفاعات. 

*اليورو/ دولار  EUR/USD*
يستمر الاتجاه الهبوطي هذا الصباح. وتوجد إشارات صعودية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. ويتكوّن تقاطع صعودي على الاستوكاستك البطيء ويتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع على مؤشر القوة النسبية. يستمر البولنجر باند في الضيق على الرسم البياني اليومي، مما يدل على احتمالية التصحيح قريبًا. يمكن لتجار الفوركس الاستفادة من هذا عن طريق وضع صفقات شراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*البنك المركزي الأوروبي يفاجئ الأسواق والتجار في انتظار تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي*

 فاجأ البنك المركزي الأوروبي الأسواق بقطع سعر الفائدة بنسبة 0.25%. ولكن ليس هناك أمام التجار الكثير من الوقت للاستراحة من هذا النبأ، حيث من المنتظر الإعلان اليوم عن بيانات التوظيف الأمريكية بغير القطاع الزراعي. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- ضعف الدولار الأمريكية بسبب سلبية البيانات الأمريكية وايجابية البيانات الأوروبية* 
مرّ الدولار بيوم عصيب آخر يوم أمس، مع استمرار في انخفاضات اليورو والباوند. وبعد أن فشل البنك الأوروبي في تقليل سعر الفائدة إلى المستوى المتوقع، ارتد اليورو للأعلى أمام الدولار وأغلق يوم الخميس عند 1.3456 أمام اليورو، وأمام الباوند عند 1.4731.خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية، كان هناك حدثين هامين. الأول هو إعلان الحكومة الأمريكية عن التسهيل الكمي، وكان هذا الحدث سبب في انخفاض قيمة الدولار إلى مستوى 1.3700 أمام اليورو. كان هذا الانخفاض تحت السيطرة، حيث توقع اغلب المستثمرين حركة مشابهة من البنك الأوروبي. وكان الحدث الثاني هو تعرض الدولار لعمليات بيع مكثفة واستبداله بالأصول ذات العوائد الأعلى في وول ستريت والعملات الأكثر ندرة وذلك كتغطية مقابل الضعف الملحوظ في عملات الملاذ الآمن الحالية.مع نهاية هذا الأسبوع، لا يزال هناك مجال لسوق الأسهم للعمل خلال ساعات تداول الجمعة. وهناك الكثير من الأحداث الهامة اليوم التي من المهم أن يتتبعها التجار اليوم، حيث ستعلن الحكومة الأمريكية عن تقرير التوظيف الشهري بغير القطاع الزراعي في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش بالإضافة إلى معدل البطالة الأمريكية. قد يؤدي هذا التقرير إلى اندفاع اليورو/ دولار فوق مستوى المقاومة 1.3500 الذي تم اختباره في الساعات المبكرة من الجلسة اليابانية اليوم. واليوم، سيدلي بين بيرنانكي محافظ البنك الفيدرالي بحديث له بعنوان "الموازنة العامة الفيدرالية" وذلك في البنك الفيدرالي في ريتشموند. غالبا ما يستخدم التجار شهادات بيرنانكي وتصريحاته للتنبؤ بقرارات السياسة النقدية المستقبلية من البنك الفيدرالي، مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع معدل تذبذب حركة السوق. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- اليورو يكتسب قوة من ارتفاع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة*
المزيد من التعديلات في السياسة النقدية عن طريق قطعه لسعر الفائدة بنسبة 0.25% فقط من 1.50% إلى 1.25% يوم أمس. كانت التوقعات بقطع سعر الفائدة بنسبة 0.50% بالإضافة إلى اتخاذ البنك إجراءات مشابهة لتلك التي اتخذتها الحكومة الأمريكية بالتسهيل الكمي.عندما أعلنت الحكومة الأمريكية عن خطتها بتسهيل السياسة النقدية، تعرض الدولار لعمليات بيع مكثفة، إلا أن انخفاضات الدولار أمام اليورو كانت تحت السيطرة وذلك بسبب افتراض أن البنك الأوروبي سوف يتبع البنك الفيدرالي في مبادرته. والآن وقد رفض البنك الأوروبي فكرة قطع سعر الفائدة بنسبة كبيرة، اجتمعت عوامل بيع الدولار المكثف وشراء اليورو وارتفاع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة ليحل الدمار على سوق العملات بسبب ارتفاع التذبذب بشكل مكثف. وبالنسبة لهؤلاء الذين استفادوا من شراء الدولار على مدار الأشهر القليلة الماضية، قد يرغبون الآن في التفكير في تغيير تقنيات تداولهم في الوقت الحالي. كما حقق الباوند ارتفاعات معتدلة، على الأقل أمام الدولار. حيث تم الإعلان يوم أمس عن بيانات السوق العقاري ساعدت على ارتداد في الثقة على المدى القصير. وبعد الإعلان يوم غد عن بيانات التضخم من بريطانيا وأوروبا، سيكون بإمكان التجار إلقاء نظرة خاطفة على ما قد يحدث في بداية الأسبوع القادم. يمكن للباوند الاستمرار في الاتجاه الصعودي الأخير أمام اليورو تحت مستوى 0.9100.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين يستمر في التدهور* 
شهد الين الياباني أيام أفضل. فعلى مدار الأسبوع الماضي، تراجعت العملة اليابانية بثبات أمام العملات الأساسية، وخاصة أمام الدولار واليورو. ولا يبدو أن هناك أي علامات بتوقف هذا الانخفاض. وقد استمرت اليابان في موقفها بإضعاف العملة لدعم الصادرات، ولكن هذا يزيد من عمليات بيع الين وقد تندفع قيمته إلى ما دون المتوقع.بدأ السقوط الحر للعملة اليابانية في خفض معدل ثقة المستثمرين في الاقتصاد الياباني وتشير التوقعات الآن إلى انخفاضه أكثر للمساعدة على تعافي الاقتصاد. وفي ظل قلة البيانات من اليابان، من المحتمل أن يشهد نهاية الأسبوع استمرار في الاتجاه الهبوطي لأزواج الين. وأمام الدولار، قد يغلق الين فوق مستوى 100.00 اليوم

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- استقرار أسعار النفط نتيجة لقوة علاقته بالدولار*
أصبح من الممكن التنبؤ أكثر بسعر النفط خلال الأسبوع الماضي. ففي ظل الارتفاع الحاد الذي صاحب سلبية البيانات الأمريكية , استمرت قيمة النفط في الانخفاض إلى ما دون المستوى 50 دولار للبرميل. ومع ضعف الدولار مرة أخرى , ارتفعت أسعار النفط مرة أخرى باتجاه مدى التداول الواقع حول 50 دولار. وبدأت قيمة النفط في أن يكون لها رد فعل واقعي أكثر لقيمة الدولار , وأدى هذا بدوره إلى استقرار تداول النفط في سوق السلع وهو ما يمكن للتجار الاستفادة منه بشكل كبير.وفى ظل انخفاض مخزونات النفط خلال الشهر الماضي توجد توقعات بارتفاع طفيف في الطلب على المدى القصير بينما لا تزال التوقعات تشير بسلبية الطلب على المدى الطويل. ومع استمرار ضعف الدولار , من المحتمل أن يشهد التجار ارتفاع في قيمة النفط باتجاه 55 دولار للبرميل على مدار الأسبوع القادم إلا إذا تراجع الدولار عن انخفاضاته الأخيرة.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
  فشل هذا الزوج في اختراق مستوى المقاومة 1.3500 اليوم ويقع التداول اليوم بالقرب من 1.3410 . ويظهر على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء ويقع مؤشر القوة النسبية ألان في منطقة ذروة الشراء . وهذا يشير إلى احتمالية الحركة الهبوطية اليوم. من المفضل البيع اليوم.

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
  يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء مما يشير إلى احتمالية الحركة الهبوطية. يضيق البولنجر باند ألان على الرسم البياني للساعة مما يشير إلى احتمالية الاختراق. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
تحرك هذا الزوج خلال ال 12 يوم الماضية في اتجاه صعودي وقد يكون وقت التصحيح قد حان اليوم. يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء ويقع مؤشر القوة النسبية ألان في منطقة ذروة الشراء وهذا يشير إلى احتمالية الحركة الهبوطية للسعر. وعلى على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات ويقع مؤشر القوة النسبية في منطقة ذروة الشراء , . يضيق البولنجر باند ألان على الرسم البياني للساعة مما يشير إلى احتمالية اختراق الحاد السفلى. من المفضل البيع اليوم.

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يستمر السعر في الحركة في مدى محدد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات حيث لم تظهر حركة هامة على أي من الاتجاهين ويقع مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة ويقع الاستوكاستك البطيء في منتصف المنطقة. يضيق البولنجر باند على الرسم البياني للساعة مما يشير إلى أن الاختراق وشيك. على التجار انتظار الاختراق والدخول في اتجاهه. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*النفط الخام  Crude Oil* 
  قد يكون الارتفاع المفاجئ والسريع في السعر يوم أمس سبب في بقاء السلع في منطقة ذروة الشراء. يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

هذا الاسبوع هناك *الاخبار الاقتصادية* كثيرة يمكن لها ان تغير اتجاه السوق

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ضعف الثقة في الدولار بعد ضعف البيانات الاقتصادية* 
 
تم الإعلان الأسبوع الماضي عن بيانات التوظيف الأمريكية التي جاءت بنتائج سلبية، مما دفع بالعديد من تجار الفوركس إلى الابتعاد عن الدولار. وفي ظل ارتفاع العملات الأوروبية وأسعار النفط الخام، يبدو أن هناك العديد من الفرص الاستثمارية المربحة أكثر من الدولار الأمريكي مؤخرًا. ننصح تجار الفوركس بتغيير صفقاتهم وأن تكون استثماراتهم في أماكن أخرى غير الدولار. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- أمريكا تشهد أسوء بيانات للبطالة منذ 1983*
كان الأسبوع الماضي أسبوع هبوطي للدولار الأمريكي. فقد انخفض الدولار بشكل كبير أمام اليورو والباوند. تجاوز اليورو/ دولار مستوى 1.3500 وكان تداول الباوند/ دولار عند أعلى سعر خلال شهرين بعد أن وصل إلى مستوى 1.4890. كان الأسبوع الماضي مكتظ بالبيانات الخاصة بالاقتصاد الأمريكي. فقد سجل مؤشر مديري المشتريات الصناعي أعلى مستوى له خلال 5 أشهر بعد أن وصل إلى مستوى 36.2. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، استمر السوق العقاري الأمريكي في إظهار إشارات بالتعافي، حيث ارتفع معدل مبيعات المنازل التي لم تنتهي عمليات بيعها بنسبة 2.1% في فبراير. إلا أن كل هذه البيانات لها تأثير بسيط على الدولار الأمريكي، حيث ارتفعت الخسارة تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي الأمريكي إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 25 عام، حيث بلغت 663 ألف خلال مارس، وبالتالي يعتبر هذا هو الشهر الرابع على التوالي الذي يفقد فيه الاقتصاد الأمريكي ما يزيد عن 650 ألف وظيفة. ومع كل الاحترام لتحسن القطاع العقاري، تعتبر هذه القراءة عن التوظيف إشارة تحذيرية لكل من يشعر بأننا قد تجاوزنا الأزمة. وعلى ضوء التدهور في قطاع التوظيف، من المتوقع انخفاض الدولار على كافة القطاعات. خلال هذا الأسبوع، سيتم الإعلان عن الكثير من البيانات المؤثرة على حركة السوق، وسيكون اغلب التركيز موجه إلى اثنين منهم. الأول هو الميزان التجاري الأمريكي الذي يقيس الاختلاف في القيمة بين السلع والخدمات المصدرة من ناحية والمستوردة من ناحية أخرى. توقع المحللون استمرار الضيق في العجز على مدار شهر فبراير. والثاني هو المعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة والذي يقيس عدد الأفراد المتقدمين للمرة الأولى بطلبات الإعانة بسبب البطالة خلال الأسبوع الماضي. سيكون لهذا التقرير هذا الأسبوع تأثير أقوى من المعتاد، حيث سيرى المستثمرون إذا ما كان ضعف قطاع العمل الأمريكي قد يستمر أم لا. ننصح التجار بالتركيز على هذه التقارير والدخول في صفقات الدولار بالاعتماد عليها. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- استمرار قوة اليورو أمام العملات الأساسية*
دخل اليورو في اتجاهات صعودية أمام اغلب العملات الأساسية. فقد ارتفع اليورو/ دولار إلى 1.3580 ووصل اليورو/ ين إلى 136.80. وشهد اليورو اتجاهات هبوطية أمام الباوند على مدار أسبوع التداول. كان البيان الأكثر أهمية الذي صدر عن منطقة اليورو خلال الأسبوع الماضي هو قطع أسعار الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي إلى 1.25% من 1.50%. ومن الطبيعي عند الإعلان عن قطع أسعار الفائدة، يكون رد الفعل الفوري هو ضعف العملة المحلية. ولكن في هذه المرة، كان العكس هو ما حدث. والسبب في ذلك هو أن توقعات المحللين خلال الشهر الماضي كانت تشير إلى حتمية قطع سعر الفائدة الأوروبية لأنها أعلى من الفائدة الأمريكية واليابانية والبريطانية؛ ولكن خلال الأسبوع الماضي كان هناك انطباع عند الأغلبية بأن البنك الأوروبي سيقطع سعر الفائدة بنسبة 0.50% على الأقل. وعندما تم الإعلان عن قرار سعر الفائدة الأوروبية بالقطع بنسبة 0.25%، تفاجأ أغلب المستثمرين مما تسبب في إعادة تقييم هذه الصفقات، مما تسبب في دخول اليورو في اتجاهات صعودية قوية. خلال هذا الأسبوع، ننصح التجار بتتبع البيانات الاقتصادية الألمانية. ففي يوم الأربعاء الساعة 10:00 بتوقيت جرينتش، سيتم الإعلان عن طلبيات المصانع الألمانية والذي يقيس التغير في القيمة الإجمالية لطلبيات المشتريات الجديدة من رجال الصناعة ومن المتوقع انخفاضه للشهر السادس على التوالي أيضًا. إن جاءت هذه البيانات مشابهة للتوقعات، قد ينعكس الاتجاه الحالي، وقد ينخفض اليورو/ دولار. على التجار تتبع البيانات وتحقيق أرباح من التأثيرات الناتجة عنها. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين يفقد قوته على كافة القطاعات*
شهد الين الياباني اتجاه هبوطي الأسبوع الماضي ومن المؤكد أنك إن قمت ببيع الين فسيكون لديك أموال أكثر من ذي قبل. تجاوز الدولار/ ين على سبيل المثال مستوى 100.00 للمرة الأولى خلال ست أشهر. كان هناك سببين لانخفاض الين خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين. الأول هو البيانات الاقتصادية اليابانية التي جاءت بنتائج سلبية. فقد انخفض الإنتاج الصناعي الذي يقيس التغير في التضخم الكلي للقيمة المعدلة لإنتاج رجال الصناعة، وذلك بنسبة 9.4%، ليكون بذلك أكبر خامس انخفاض على التوالي. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، انخفض مؤشر تانكان الصناعي، الذي يقيس الأوضاع العامة في قطاع الأعمال، إلى مستوى -58 وهو أدنى مستوى خلال 34 عام. والسبب الثاني لضعف الين هو السياسة النقدية الياباني التي تحاول القيام بأفضل ما عندها لتشجيع الصادرات المحلية وتعتقد أن أفضل طريقة لذلك هي إضعاف الين الياباني. وهذه هي الأسباب الأساسية لانخفاض أسعار الفائدة اليابانية التي تجعل الين ضعيفًا بقدر الإمكان. خلال هذا الأسبوع، من المتوقع أن تتضمن البيانات اليابانية قرار سعر الفائدة من البنك الياباني خلال شهر أبريل. ومن المتوقع أن يترك البنك سعر الفائدة عند 0.10%، ولا يمكنه الانخفاض أكثر. وإن لم تحدث أي تغييرات مفاجئة، فقد يستمر الين في مواجهة الاتجاهات الهبوطية أمام العملات الأساسية في الأسبوع القادم. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- هل يمكن للنفط الخام أن يصل إلى 55 دولار للبرميل؟*
استمرت أسعار النفط الخام في ارتفاعها خلال الأسبوع الماضي. فقد تجاوز سعر البرميل الواحد من النفط مستوى 50 دولار للبرميل للمرة الأولى خلال أسبوعين.، وتقع قيمته في الوقت الحالي فوق مستوى 53.0 دولار للبرميل. ويبدو أن سعر النفط يرتفع وسط توقعات بأن قرار الدول الصناعية العشرين في اجتماعها الأخير بوضع خطة لتحفيز الاقتصاد العالمي سيضع نهاية للركود، ومع بداية عام 2010، قد نرى أولى إشارات النمو العالمي. تؤدي كل هذه التوقعات بالمستثمرين إلى الاعتقاد بأن الطلب على النفط سيزيد خلال عام 2009. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، ساهم تدهور الدولار في ارتفاع أسعار النفط المسعّر بالدولار.خلال الأسبوع القادم، ننصح التجار بمراقبة أسواق الأسهم الرائدة والمؤشرات الاقتصادية الأساسية من أمريكا ومنطقة اليورو للتنبؤ بالحركات القادمة من أسعار النفط. على الرغم من ذلك، في حالة استمرار ضعف الدولار في الفترة الأخيرة، يبدو أن مستوى 55 دولار للبرميل هو مستوى واقعي جدًا هذا الأسبوع. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
كان الاتجاه الصعودي لهذا الزوج قد دفع بالسعر إلى منطقة ذروة الشراء على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعة والرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. وفي ظل وجود تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة والرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، قد تكون هذه الفكرة صحيحة. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
 أدى ارتفاع قيمة هذا الزوج إلى ظهور تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة والرسم البياني اليومي والرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الهبوطي قد يتحقق على المدى القريب. وفي ظل تحرك السعر وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية عند منطقة ذروة الشراء على الرسم البياني للساعة والرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، فإن هذه الفكرة صحيحة. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يبدو أن هناك تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما يدل على احتمالية التصحيح الهبوطي قريبًا. ويبدو أن السعر يتحرك في منطقة ذروة الشراء وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعة. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
أدى الانخفاض الأخير في الأسعار إلى وصولها إلى منطقة ذروة البيع وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعة وعلى الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، مما يشير إلى أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يكون وشيك. وفي ظل التقاطع الصعودي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، قد تكون هذه الحركة وشيكة. من المفصل الشراء اليوم. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 
يشير انخفاض اغلب مؤشرات التذبذب إلى أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. وفي ظل تحرك السعر في منطقة ذروة البيع وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي والرسم البياني للساعة والرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، قد تتحقق هذه الحركة قريبًا. يوجد تقاطع صعودي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على كلاً من هذه الرسوم البيانية مما يدعّم هذه الفكرة. وبالتالي لدى تجار الفوركس فرصة كبيرة للدخول مع التصحيح وتحقيق ارتفاعات قوية عن طريق الدخول في صفقات شراء بعد الانعكاس الصعودي.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الدولار يستفيد من ضعف الأسهم* 

اختفى الابتهاج بارتفاع الأسهم الشهر الماضي ويعتبر الدولار هو المستفيد الأساسي من هذه الأوضاع في السوق. يميل الدولار إلى الارتفاع بسبب ضعف الأسهم مع قلة الرغبة في الدخول في المخاطر في أسواق العملة. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- ارتفاع الدولار نتيجة لانخفاض معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة*
أشار انخفاض الأسهم يوم أمس إلى تراجع معدل الرغبة في الدخول في المخاطر، وساعد هذا الدولار على اكتساب قوة أمام اليورو والباوند. كما ارتفع الدولار إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 5 أشهر أمام الين الياباني ليغلق فوق مستوى 100 ين. يميل الدولار إلى الارتفاع بسبب ضعف أسواق الأسهم، مما قلل من الرغبة في الدخول في المخاطر في الأسواق المالية. وفي يوم الاثنين، أغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي بانخفاض بنسبة 0.5% وفي نهاية اليوم، كان اليورو/ دولار عند 1.3373 من 1.3572. أما الباوند/ دولار فقد كان عند مستوى 1.4681 من 1.4927، بينما انخفض الدولار/ ين بنسبة 0.4% إلى مستوى 100.53. ولم تتأثر قيم العملات يوم أمس بالإعلان عن بدء البنك الفيدرالي في اتفاقية لتبادل العملات مع البنك الأوروبية والبنك البريطاني والبنك السويسري والبنك اليابان. يتمثل هدف هذه الخطوة في سعي البنك الفيدرالي إلى التقليل من القلق بين المستثمرين الأجانب الذين يشترون السندات الحكومية الأمريكية، وذلك فيما يتعلق بالسيولة. كان المحرك الأساسي في سوق الفوركس يوم أمس هو انخفاض أسعار الأسهم. إمكانية استمرار تداول الدولار هذا الأسبوع متتبعًا حركة أسواق الأسهم، حيث قد يكون الارتفاع الشهر الماضي سابق لأوانه. كانت الثقة في الأسواق العالمية في ارتفاع ولكن قد يكون جو التداول يوم أمس سبب في العودة إلى حقيقة الوضع الاقتصادي. هناك القليل من المؤشرات الاقتصادية اليوم التي قد ترسم صورة اقتصادية مختلفة. وحتى تكون هناك بيانات، قد يستمر اليورو/ دولار باتجاه أول مستوى دعم عند 1.3250. 

*اليورو EUR 

- الباوند يستمر في اتجاهه الصعودي*
ئة الأوروبية بما يزيد عن ضعف القيمة المتوقعة، حيث يستمر الوضع الاقتصادي في السوء. يعتبر هذا اكبر انخفاض منذ بداية إصدار هذا المؤشر. وتراجعت الثقة أكثر بين المستثمرين، على الرغم من أن مؤشر ثقة المستثمر جاء بنتيجة أفضل قليلاً من التوقعات. توضح هذه البيانات أن الاقتصاد الأوروبي لا يظهر أي إشارات بالتحسن. يظهر هذا السيناريو في تداول اليورو/ باوند. فقد ارتفع الباوند بنسبة 4% مقابل اليورو خلال الـ 14 يوم الماضية. وقد امتد الاتجاه في ارتفاعه بسبب البيانات البريطانية التي صدرت الأسبوع الماضي والتي جاءت أفضل من التوقعات. وربما يكون البنك البريطاني قد نجح في تقليل سعر الفائدة بالقرب من 0% وذلك قبل أن يضع البنك المركزي الأوروبي إستراتيجية بتقليل سعر الفائدة الأوروبية. واليوم، قد تتأثر حركة أزواج اليورو عند الإعلان عن الإنتاج التصنيعي البريطاني، والذي يمثل 80% تقريبًا من إجمالي الإنتاج الصناعي في بريطانيا. وبالتالي سيتم التعامل مع هذا المؤشر على انه مؤشر قيادي. إن جاء هذا المؤشر بمعدل أفضل من - 1.4%، فقد نشهد استمرار في انخفاض اليورو/ باوند إلى مستوى 0.9050. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين يسجل أدنى مستوى خلال 5 أشهر أمام الدولار* 
استمر الين في انخفاضه أمام الدولار، بحيث وصل إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 5 أشهر خلال تداول يوم أمس. وبعد أن وصل الدولار/ ين إلى مستوى 101.42، انعكس مسار هذا الزوج على الفور. وخلال ساعات الصباح المبكرة من جلسة التداول اليابانية، كان السعر مستمر في الانخفاض بالقرب من 100.50. كان الانخفاض الأخير في الين الياباني بسبب تدهور الاقتصاد الياباني وارتفاع الأسعار في أسواق الأسهم العالمية خلال الشهر الماضي. قد يكون ارتفاع الين الذي شوهد صباح اليوم معتمد على نتيجة المؤتمر الصحفي للبنك الياباني الذي سيكون في وقت لاحق اليوم وعلى أداء أسواق الأسهم العالمية. قد يؤدي البيان من الصادر عن البنك الياباني إلى اعتقاد بعض التجار بأن البنك الياباني يتوقع مناخ مالي مزدهر في اليابان. كما أن استمرار انخفاض الأسعار في أسواق الأسهم العالمية قد يؤدي إلى زيادة شهية امتلاك الين الياباني. إن حدث هذا، يمكننا أن نرى الين الياباني بالقرب من مستوى 100.25. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- انخفاض حاد في أسعار النفط بسبب ضعف الأسهم وقوة الدولار* 
انخفضت أسعار النفط بحدة يوم أمس بسبب قوة الدولار وضعف الأسعار في أسواق الأسهم مما قلل من ثقة المستثمرين. تتبع حركة النفط أسواق الأسهم الأمريكية والتي انخفضت بسبب القلق المتعلق بقطاع البنوك واتجاهات السوق العامة. كان هذا هو الحال الشهر الماضي عندما ارتفعت أسعار النفط، متتبعة ارتفاع أسواق الأسهم العالمية. تقدم هذه الارتفاعات والانخفاضات في النفط الخام فرص كثيرة للتجار للاستفادة من تذبذب حركة السوق. ومع تتبع هذه العملة نغمة حركة الأسواق المالية الأخرى، يمكننا أن نرى ارتفاعات بالدخول في صفقات في نفس اتجاه أسواق الأسهم الأمريكية. إن استمر الاتجاه اليوم بمزيد من الانخفاض في داو جونز، فقد يغلق النفط التداول عند مستوى 50 دولار للبرميل. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
استأنف السعر يوم أمس اتجاهه الهبوطي واخترق مستوى 1.34. في الوقت الحالي، تشير جميع مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إلى الانخفاض ويبدو أن الحركة الهبوطية وشيكة. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يستمر الباوند في تقديم إشارات هبوطية ويقع التداول الآن حول مستوى 1.4700. وعلى الرسم البياني للساعة، انخفض السعر إلى ما دون الحد السفلي من البولنجر باند، مما يدل على أن هذا الزوج قد ينخفض مرة أخرى. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
لا تزال الحركة الصعودية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات بكامل قوتها. ولم يتم اختراق القناة الصعودية حتى الآن، بينما قد يكون الهدف التالي هو 101.50. ويؤكد الرسم البياني اليومي على هذه الفكرة وبالتالي قد يكون الشراء هو المفضل اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
بعد تكوين قمة عند مستوى 1.1406 يوم أمس، نرى تصحيح هبوطي معتدل. يشير التقاطع الهبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى أن هذا الزخم الهبوطي لا يزال قائمًا. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*النفط الخام  Crude Oil* 
تنخفض أسعار النفط مرة اهرى، ويقع تداول النفط الخفيف الآن حول 51 دولار للبرميل. وتقدم جميع مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات هبوطية مما يدل على احتمالية استمرار انخفاض أسعار النفط. قد تقدم هذه فرصة كبيرة للتجار للدخول في اتجاه قوي.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن  مقدمة من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة   Forexyard

**ارتفاع العملة الأمريكية نتيجة تلاشي التفاؤل في السوق*

تحطمت العملة الأوروبية يوم الخميس بعد الأنباء التي أظهرت أن اقتصاد منطقة اليورو قد سحل أكبر انخفاض فصلي على الإطلاق هلال الفصل الرابع من عام 2008. نتيجة لذلك، عاد سوق العملة إلى الدولار بعد تلاشي التفاؤل تجاه الاقتصاد الأوروبي. وبذلك ظل المستثمرين بعيدين عن الأصول ذات المخاطر العالية مما جعل الطلب مستمر على الدولار الذي يعتبر أكثر أمنًا من العملات الأخرى في الأوقات التي سكون فيها السوق معرض للضغوط. 

 *التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- الدولار يستعيد زخمه المفقود بعد الأداء الضعيف لأسواق الأسهم*
بدا الدولار في الارتفاع باعتدال خلال اليومين الماضيين، بداية من وصوله إلى أعلى سعر أمام اليورو عند 1.3575، ويقع تداول هذا الزوج الآن عند 1.3175. وقد بدأ ارتفاعه الأكبر هذا الصباح في الساعات المبكرة عندما تم الإعلان عن بيانات الأسهم من وول ستريت. كانت النظرة الاقتصادية السلبية لأداء الأسهم خلال الفصل الأول سببًا في عودة العديد من التجار إلى الاستثمارات الآمنة (الدولار الأمريكي). بعد انخفاضه بمقدار 70 نقطة، بدأ اليورو/ دولار في الاستقرار مستمرًا في الميل إلى الاتجاه الهبوطي. وأمام الباوند، حققت العملة الأمريكية ارتفاعات مماثلة، حيث ارتفعت من مستوى 1.4950 يوم أمس وسجلت أعلى سعر لها عند 1.4682 في الساعات المبكرة اليوم. وعلى نحو مفاجئ، لم يشهد الدولار تغير كبير في قيمته أمام الين الياباني، الأمر الذي قد يعزز من فكرة أن الين قد ارتفع باعتباره ملاذ آمن محتمل. وطالما أن الأوراق المالية والأسهم العادية الأخرى مستمرة في ضعف أدائها؛ بسبب ضعف الاقتصاد العالمي وارتفاع أسعار المعادن، فقد يستعيد الدولار وضعه كملاذ آمن ويعود إلى مستويات لم يشهدها منذ أسبوعين، حيث قد يصل إلى 1.3000 مع نهاية اليوم. قد تكون تلقي البيانات الاقتصادية اليوم الضوء على كيفية أداء الدولار على مدار النصف الثاني من هذا الأسبوع. من أهم هذه البيانات تقرير مخزونات النفط الأمريكي الخام الذي سيتم الإعلان عنه اليوم. غن استمرت هذه المخزونات في الارتفاع، فقد تكون هذه إشارة إلى تراجع معدل النمو الاقتصادي وبالتالي قد يستمر ارتفاع الدولار أمام العملات الأخرى. وفي يوم الخميس بالطبع سيتم الإعلان عن عدد من البيانات الهامة التي تتضمن الميزان التجاري الأمريكي وتقرير البطالة في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش يوم أمس، ومن المحتمل أن يكون لهذه البيانات تأثير كبير على قيمة الدولار الأمريكي. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض اليورو الأخير قد لا ينتهي هذا الأسبوع*
تضرر اليورو من الارتفاع الأخير في الدولار الأمريكي. ولم ينخفض أمام الدولار فقط، وإنما تراجع أمام العملات الأخرى، وبالتالي توجد احتمالية باستمرار انخفاض اليورو لبقية هذا الأسبوع. كان تداوله عند أعلى مستوى أمام الدولار عند 1.3575 هذا الأسبوع، ويفقد اليورو زخمه الآن وقد يستمر في الانخفاض عن مستواه الحالي ليسجل أدنى مستوى له عند 1.3000. تشهد العملة الأوروبية انخفاضات مماثلة أمام الباوند والين.يقول العديد من المحللين أن العملة الأوروبية لا تفقد قوتها بسبب ضعفها بذاتها، وإنما بسبب أن الارتفاع الأخير في السعر كان معتمد على أداء سوق الأسهم. وفي ظل الانخفاض الذي أصاب الأوراق المالية والأسهم العادية الأخرى خلال هذا الأسبوع، بدأ ارتفاع اليورو في الانتهاء ذاتيًا. إن لم تبدأ الأسهم في الارتداد مرة أخرى، من المحتمل استمرار انخفاض اليورو أمام العملات الأخرى مثل الدولار والين، لأنهم سيستعيدون حينها وضعهم كملاذ آمن. تستمر البيانات السلبية في التدفق من اقتصاد منطقة اليورو، وبالتالي قد يستمر اليورو في الانخفاض. ولا يبدو أن البيانات الاقتصادية التي سيتم الإعلان عنها بقية هذا الأسبوع تحمل أي بيانات للعملة الأوروبية. وفي ظل قلة البيانات خلال النصف الثاني من هذا الأسبوع، لا يبدو أن هناك الكثير ليساعد على إيقاف الزخم الهبوطي لليورو.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- استقرار الين واستعادته لثقة التجار*
من المفاجئ للسوق إلى حد ما هذا الأسبوع ذلك الدعم غير المتوقع الذي حصل عليه الين الياباني. وبينما كان الين يفقد قوته باستمرار أمام العملات الأخرى في الأيام الأخيرة، يبدو أن الين الياباني يستعيد جزء من قوته السابقة على اعتبار انه ملاذ آمن. وبسبب الإعلان عن بيانات ضعيفة من أسواق الأسهم للفصل الأول، شهد الدولار ارتفاع حاد أمام جميع العملات الأخرى فيما عدا الين الياباني. وهناك تفسيرين للوضع الحالي، الأول هو أن الين لم يتأثر بارتفاع الدولار وهو ما يبدو غير محتمل، والثاني أن الين قد تلقى دعم بسيط من البحث عن الاستثمارات الآمنة. ارتفعت العملة اليابانية بمقدار 50 نقطة تقريبًا أمام جميع العملات الأساسية فيما عدا الدولار، الذي يقع تداوله أمام الين الآن عند 99.70. وفي ظل قلة المعلومات عن الاقتصاد الياباني هذا الأسبوع، من المحتمل أن تقود حركة السوق خلال يوم الجمعة والأسبوع القادم تلك الأحداث المحيطة بأسواق الأسهم العالمية والأحداث المحيطة بالدولار الأمريكي. وبسبب تدهور أسواق الأسهم العالمية، توجد احتمالية بان تبدأ العملات ذات العوائد المنخفضة مثل الدولار والين في تعويض خسائرها الأخيرة خلال الأسبوع القادم. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- استمرار انخفاض الطلب على النفط الخام، كما هو الحال مع سعره*
يبدو أن الخطوات الأخيرة التي اتخذتها منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (أوبك) للعمل على رفع سعر النفط قد بدأت في فقدان قوتها. فبعد أربع أيام من الانخفاض، يقع سعر النفط الآن حول مستوى 48 دولار للبرميل وقد يؤدي هذا إلى استمرار الزخم الهبوطي. وفي ظل استمرار البيانات عن معدل النمو الاقتصادي التي تدل على تدهور الطلب على النفط أكثر، وكذلك في ظل ارتفاع الدولار نتيجة لضعف البيانات عن أسواق الأسهم؛ قد يتراجع النفط أكثر خلال الأسبوع القادم.ووفقًا لبيانات مخزونات النفط الأمريكي الخام في الأسابيع الماضية الأخيرة، شهد الطلب على هذه السلعة تدهور كبير. وسيتم الإعلان اليوم عن تقرير بهذه المخزونات في الساعة 14:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، وقد يظهر من خلالها استمرار انخفاض الطلب على النفط، وبالتالي قد يشهد التجار استمرار في انخفاض أسعار النفط الخام خلال الجمعة والأسبوع القادم. وقد نشهد مستوى 46 دولار مع نهاية الأسبوع. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يوحد قناة سعرية هبوطية واضحة للغاية على الرسم البياني للساعة، ويتحرك السعر الآن في القسم السفلي منها. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تشير جميع مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إلى الانخفاض مما يدل على احتمالية امتداد الاتجاه الهبوطي. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يبدو أن الباوند قد توقف عن التصحيح الصعودي بعد تكوين قمة عند 1.4941. والآن، يشير التقاطع الهبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى أن الاتجاه الهبوطي العام قد يمتد. من المفضل البيع اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي أن السعر يتحرك في مدى ضيق. وينخفض مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى ما دون مستوى 70، وبالتالي يفقد أن الزخم الهبوطي قد يبدأ في الظهور. من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
منذ أن تم تكوين قاع عند 1.1253، دخل هذا الزوج في اتجاه صعودي قوي ويقع تداوله الآن حول مستوى 1.1490. ويدل نموذج العلم على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إلى انه يوجد مجال اكبر لاستمرار الحركة الصعودية. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 
تقع أسعار الذهب في منتصف حركة هبوطية قوية، ويقع تداول الأوقية الواحدة للذهب الآن حول مستوى 887 دولار. ويظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي أن السعر الحالي ينخفض إلى ما دون الحد السفلي من البولنجر باند، مما يدل على أن الحركة الهبوطية لا تزال قوية تمامًا. قد تكون هذه فرصة لتجار الفوركس للانضمام إلى اتجاه قوي.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]*استمرار اتجاه الدولار الصعودي*

من المحتمل استمرار الطلب على الدولار والين حيث لا يزال المستثمرون بعيدين عن العملات ذات العوائد المرتفعة مثل الدولار الأسترالي، كما يقول المحللون. ارتفع الين أمام الباوند والدولار الاسترالي والنيوزلندي، حيث تراجعت هذه العملات بنسبة 1.5% تقريبًا أمام العملة اليابانية. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- نضال التجار من اجل الأمان يفيد الدولار* 
استمر الدولار في قوته أمام العملات الأساسية حيث عاد القلق من الأوضاع المالية إلى السوق مرة أخرى. وتم الإعلان عن تقارير أرباح الفصل الأول وانخفضت أسواق الأسهم مما أدى إلى تجدد القلق من الدخول في مخاطر مما زاد من الضغط على سوق العملات، وزاد من قوة العملات القليلة المخاطر مثل الدولار. ومن الواضح أن الرغبة في العملات مرتفعة العوائد والمخاطر قد قلت في ظل ترجع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة في سوق الفوركس، وبالتالي قد يكون الدولار هو المستفيد الأساسي. وقد أعلن صندوق النقد الدولي عن بيان له زادت فيه توقعاته بارتفاع قيمة الديون الفاسدة لدى الشركات المالية العالمية إلى 4 تريليون دولار. وكان هذا البيان هو ما قاد حركة تداول الدولار الأيام القليلة الماضية، وذلك في ظل قلة البيانات الاقتصادية في الجزء الأول من الأسبوع. سيتم الإعلان اليوم عن بيانات هامة التي قد تؤدي إلى تقلب حركة الدولار. في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، سيتم الإعلان عن الميزان التجاري الأمريكي والمعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة. من المتوقع أن يسجل العجز الأمريكي 36.7 مليار دولار خلال شهر فبراير. وإن جاءت أسوأ من التوقعات فقد يكون هذا أسوأ عجز في التاريخ الاقتصادي الأمريكي. كما يمكن أن يأتي معدل البطالة بأسوأ من التوقعات بحيث قد يسجل أعلى مستوى له خلال 25 عام وقد تكون هذه الخسائر في الوظائف من إشارات التباطؤ الاقتصادي. يمكن للتجار الحصول على أرباح من التشاؤم في السوق. قد يكون بيع الدولار هو الإجراء المناسب عند الإعلان عن هذه المؤشرات الاقتصادية. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- ضعف اليورو مع استمرار ارتفاع معدل كره المخاطر*
انخفض اليورو هذا الأسبوع أمام العملات الأساسية ولم تتوقف إشارة البيع. يبدو أن انخفاض اليورو يعود إلى ارتفاع معدل كره المخاطر مرة أخرى هذا الأسبوع بعد الخسائر التي تكبدتها أسواق الأسهم. كما شهدنا في جلسات الأسبوع الماضي عمليات لجني الأرباح. ارتفع اليورو بنسبة 5.5% أمام الين الأسبوع الماضي وذلك بسبب انخفاض معدل كره المخاطر. إلا أن هذه الارتفاعات قد توقفت، حيث أصبحت المخاطر الأعلى هي الموضوع الأساسي المطروح في الأسواق المالية. قد تستمر معدلات كره المخاطر في الارتفاع في السوق، طالما أن الأسهم مستمرة في الانخفاض. ومع اقتراب موسم الأرباح، يخشى التجار من توجيه أموالهم إلى العملات الأكثر خطورة مثل اليورو، والذي تحيط به التوترات. إلا انه يوجد حافز واحد قد يستفيد منه اليورو وهو الإفلاس المحتمل لجنرال موتورز صناع السيارات الأمريكي. يتوقع بعض المخللين المزيد من الانخفاض لليورو. ويبدو من خلال التحاليل الأساسية أن البنك الأوروبي قد يستنفذ ما لديه من خيارات لمحاربة الركود الاقتصادي في اقتصاد منطقة اليورو. وفي ظل غياب القدرات الإضافية لدى البنك الأوروبي، فقد يتخلف الاقتصاد الأوروبي عن أقرانه فيما يتعلق بالتعافي المستمر. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- إغلاق مرتفع للين في سوق العملات* 
ارتفع الين الياباني ليوم آخر أمام العملات الأخرى حيث أصبحت هذه العملة أكثر حساسية من الدولار تجاه تغيرات رغبة المستثمرين في الدخول في المخاطر. وكما نعلم فإن ارتفاعات العملة اليابانية تفوق العملات الأخرى خلال الاضطراب المالي، وعادةً ما يزيد انخفاضها خلال تحسن الثقة في الأسواق. كما هو متوقع، اتخذت لجنة السياسة النقدية في البنك الياباني إجراءات إضافية لمساعدة الاقتصاد المتباطئ، حيث مدد البنك من الضمانات الإضافية التي يمكن استخدامها مع القروض. بالإضافة إلى سعر الفائدة المنخفض على هذه القروض، يمكن للبنك أن يبدأ في شراء سندات الشركات وأن يقدم ضمانات على هذه القروض، وذلك كما ورد في تقرير البنك. وسوف يزيد هذا الإجراء الأخير من الثقة بين الشركات المتوسطة الحجم. وقد حذر البنك الياباني من استمرار تدهور الأوضاع الاقتصادية. في يوم الجمعة، من المتوقع أن تعلن اليابان عن خطة للتحفيز الاقتصادي والتي تقدر قيمتها بما يزيد عن 2% من الإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- انخفاض أسعار النفط الخام وسط الانكماش الاقتصادي* 
من المحتمل انخفاض أسعار النفط الخام أكثر، حيث قد يقلل المتنبئون بوضع الطاقة من توقعاتهم الخاصة باستهلاك النفط هذا العام. يشمل هؤلاء المتنبئون المذكورون كلاً من وكالة الطاقة الدولية ومنظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (أوبك) وإدارة معلومات الطاقة. ستعلن هذه الجهات الثلاثة عن تقييماتها الجديدة الخاصة بمعدلات عرض وطلب النفط وذلك بين 10 و 15 أبريل. سوف ستتبع المستثمرون عن قرب هذه التوقعات في أسواق النفط والذي تراجع سعره إلى 50 دولار للبرميل من 150 دولار الذي كان عليه في يوليو من العام الماضي. ينخفض الطلب على النفط في العالم للمرة الأولى بسبب التدهور الكبير في الاقتصاد العالمي مما أدى إلى إغلاق المصانع وارتفاع معدل البطالة في اكبر اقتصاديات في العالم. يعتقد العديد من المحللين أن أسعار النفط قد ترتد في وقت لاحق من هذا العام حيث تدل البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية على أن الطلب على البنزين في ارتفاع نتيجة لانخفاض أسعاره إلى النصف خلال التسع أشهر الأخيرة. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يستمر السعر في التداول في مدى ضيق على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. يتحرك كلاً من مؤشر القوة النسبية والاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة في المنطقة المحايدة. يقع هذا الزوج بالقرب من الحد السفلي من مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الصعودي، سيكون من المفضل الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يستمر التداول في مدى ضيق، حيث لم يقم بحركة قوية في أيًا من الاتجاهين ويقع التداول الآن حول مستوى 1.4757. ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. وفي هذه الحالة، ننصح التجار بالدخول بعد الاختراق. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يبدو أن السعر يتحرك في منطقة ذروة الشراء وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. يدعّم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الهبوطي على مؤشر الزخم على الرسم البياني للساعة. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يفقد الاتجاه الصعودي قوته ويبدو أن هذا الزوج متماسك في حركته حول مستوى 1.1475. يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي الأخير يفقد قوته وأن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الفضة Silver* 
انخفضت أسعار الفضة بشكل كبير في الأسبوعين الماضيين وكوّنت قمة عند 12.30 دولار للأوقية. و يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي وشيك. قد تكون هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس للدخول في الاتجاه في مرحلة مبكرة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

[/B][/SIZE][/FONT]*ارتفاع الدولار على الرغم من ارتفاع معدل الرغبة في المخاطر* 

استمرت العملة الأمريكية في تصحيحها بعد بيانات البطالة التي جاءت أفضل من التوقعات وبعد ارتفاع أسعار الاستيراد والتي ساعدت على استمرار قوة الدولار يوم أمس. قد تكون السيولة ضعيفة في السوق اليوم بسبب إغلاق العديد من الشركات الأوروبية في أجازة. قد يكون هذا فقط ما يزيد من معدل تذبذب السعر، مما يجعل هناك فرصة للتجار للاستفادة من الفرص المفقودة الأخرى. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- الدولار يتجه إلى أعلى المستويات الأسبوعية*
ارتفع الدولار أمام اليورو والين يوم الخميس بسبب بيانات البطالة الأسبوعية التي جاءت أفضل من التوقعات مما ساعد على ارتفاع السعر في السوق، متجاهلاً ارتفاع معدل الرغبة في امتلاك الأصول التي تحمل مخاطر أعلى. وقد تحسنت الثقة تجاه العملة الأمريكية بسبب عدد من البيانات الاقتصادية والتي تضمنت انخفاض في معدل البطالة وارتفاع في أسعار الاستيراد. في جلسة تداول الظهيرة، ارتفع الدولار بنسبة 0.8% أمام الين عند مستوى 100.46، بينما ارتفعت العملة الأمريكية أمام اليورو إلى أعلى مستوى خلال أسبوعين إلى مستوى 1.3110. كما ارتفع الدولار بعد أن أعلنت شركة "ويلز فارجو" ثاني أكبر شركة للقروض العقارية الأمريكية عن أرباحها خلال الفصل الأول والتي جاءت أعلى من التوقعات، مما يدل على تراجع الأزمة المالية. ارتفع الدولار بنسبة 2.8% أمام العملة الأوروبية هذا الأسبوع، وهي أعلى نسبة ارتفاع منذ الأسبوع المنتهي يوم 9 يناير. كما جاء العجز في لميزان التجاري الأمريكي لصالح الدولار، حيث ضاق العجز خلال فبراير على نحو غير متوقع إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 9 أعوام وفقًا لما ورد عن المحللين. قد يكون هذا الضيق في العجز في الميزان التجاري دعمًا إضافيا للدولار، حيث أنفقت أمريكا أموال اقل في الأسواق العالمية لشراء المنتجات الأجنبية. قد تتذبذب حركة العملة في الجلسة الآسيوية والأوروبية اليومية بسبب أجازة عيد الفصح في المنطقة والتي تقلل من السيولة وسط ضعف في حجم التداول، ويزيد بالتالي من حركة السوق. قد يكون هذا التذبذب فرصة جيدة لدخول السوق اليوم، حيث قد يمتد الدولار في زخمه الايجابي حتى الأجازة الأسبوعية. يمكن أن يكون تداول اليورو/ دولار عند مستوى الدعم 1.0350 اليوم.

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض اليورو وسط توقعات بتخفيض سعر الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي*
فقدت العملة الأوروبية 0.4% من قيمتها أمام الدولار، منخفضة إلى مستوى 1.3112، كما انخفضت بنسبة 0.1% أمام الين إلى 131.94 يوم أمس، وسط مشاعر بالقلق من أن ينزلق اقتصاد منطقة اليورو أكثر في الركود في الأشهر القادمة. يراقب السوق الإشارات التي تدل على أن البنك الأوروبي سوف يتخذ خطوات لتحسين وضع الائتمان بعد الإجراءات التي اتخذها البنك الفيدرالي والبنوك المركزية الكبيرة الأخرى. قال تريشيه محافظ البنك الأوروبي أن البنك المركزي لديه مهلة لقطع أسعار الفائدة من مستواها الحالي 1.25% وان انخفاضها إلى ما دون 1% لا يزال عرضة للجدال. قد يضع البنك المركزي خطط لإجراءات خاصة بالسياسة النقدية في اجتماعه القادم يوم 7 مايو. في الوقت ذاته، تراجع الباوند إلى 1.4663 بالمقارنة مع تراجعه إلى 1.4704 يوم الأربعاء. في يوم الخميس لم يتغير الباوند كثيرًا أمام الدولار بعد أن ترك البنك البريطاني سعر الفائدة بدون تغيير، وقال بأنه سيستمر في شراء السندات الحكومية والأصول الأخرى. من المتوقع أن يتخذ صناع السياسة النقدية خط جانبي بعد سلسلة قطع أسعار الفائدة من 5% إلى 0.5% منذ أكتوبر الماضي.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- تراجع الين بسبب تباطؤ النشاط في السوق*
تراجع الين أمام الدولار يوم الخميس، صامدًا عند الارتفاعات التي حققها في اليوم السابق، حيث لا يزال الهدوء سائد في سوق العملة، ولا توجد رغبة في الدخول في صفقات جديدة قبل الإعلان عن تقارير الأرباح من عدة بنوك أمريكية كبيرة الأسبوع القادم. كانت حركة الين فاترة أمام الدولار عند مستوى 99.85 بعد ارتفاعه بنسبة 0.8% يوم الأربعاء. انخفضت العملة اليابانية إلى أدنى مستوى عند 101.45 يوم الاثنين. كما لم يتغير الين أمام اليورو مغلقًا عند مستوى 132.50. أظهرت البيانات يوم الخميس ارتفاع غير متوقع في طلبيات الآلات اليابانية خلال فبراير، والتي تعتبر المؤشر القيادي لمعدل إنفاق الشركات، مما يمثل إشارة ايجابية نادرة وسط معاناة البلاد من أسوأ ركود لها منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية. يقول التجار أن التوقعات الخاصة بالتحفيز الاقتصادي قد ساعدت على ارتداد الين أمام الدولار واليورو ولكن قد يمتنع عن الارتفاع فوق مستوى 101. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- النفط يخترق مستوى 52 دولار للبرميل* 
ارتفعت أسعار النفط الخام بنسبة 5.8% يوم الخميس مدعومًا بارتفاع الأسعار في وول ستريت وبتحسن بيانات البطالة الأمريكية الأسبوع الماضي. كما زاد من الدعم للنفط تصريحات بريطانيا يوم الخميس بان إنتاج منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (أوبك) سوف ينخفض بمقدار 280 ألف برميل يوميًا خلال الأربع أسابيع المنتهية يوم 25 ابريل. وقد وافقت أوبك على تقليل معدل إنتاج النفط بمقدار 4.2 مليون برميل يوميا منذ سبتمبر لكبح انخفاض الأسعار والتوافق مع تدهور الطلب العالمي. كما ارتفعت أسعار النفط يوم الأربعاء وفقًا لبيانات إدارة معلومات الطاقة والتي أظهرت انخفاض عروض مخزونات النفط الأمريكي بشكل يزيد عن التوقعات بالإضافة إلى التباطؤ الكبير في مخزونات النفط المقطر. كان رد فعل النفط عنيفًا تجاه ذلك، حيث انتقل التفاؤل في أسواق الأسهم عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي إلى سوق النفط الخام. وقد أظهرت البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية ارتفاع عروض النفط بمقدار 1.65 مليون برميل لتصل إلى 361.1 مليون برميل الأسبوع الماضي وهو أعلى مستوى منذ 1993. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
بعد أن سجل اليورو أدنى مستوى له على الرسم البياني اليومي عند 1.3091، ارتد هذا الزوج للأعلى وارتفع بثبات. يوجد الآن تقاطع صعودي على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. قد يستمر الزخم الصعودي على مدار اليوم. كما يبدو أن هناك ضيق في البولنجر باند على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات والرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن هناك اختراق قوي وشيك. يمكن للتجار الشراء اليوم. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يتحرك هذا الزوج في مدى محدد منذ فترة حتى الآن ولا يوجد اتجاه واضح. يقدم الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات متضاربة. ولا يوجد اتجاه واضح على جميع مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات أيضًا. من المفضل انتظار إشارة أوضح على الرسم البياني للساعة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يبدو أن السعر يتحرك في منطقة ذروة الشراء وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. ويدعم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الهبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يفقد الاتجاه الصعودي قوته ويبدو أن السعر يتماسك في حركته حول مستوى 1.1580. ويتحرك السعر في منطقة ذروة الشراء وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*النفط الخام  Crude Oil* 
ارتفعت أسعار النفط الخام بشكل كبير يوم أمس وكوّنت قمة عند مستوى 52.17 دولار للبرميل. ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة مما سجل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي الأخير يفقد قوته وان التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. قد تكون هناك فرصة جيدة لتجار الفوركس لدخول الاتجاه في مرحلة مبكرة للغاية.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هذا هو الجدول الاقتصادي  لهذا الاسبوع*


**

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
 أسبوع ممتلئ بالبيانات الاقتصادية

 يمتلأ جدول البيانات الاقتصادية بالأحداث ذات التأثير القوي هذا الأسبوع مما يهدد بارتفاع معدل التذبذب في سوق الفوركس. ومن بين مجموعة كبيرة من البيانات، تنصح "فوركس يارد" التجار بالتركيز على مؤشر مديري المشتريات الأمريكي بالقطاع الصناعي، ومبيعات المنازل الأمريكية التي لم تتم عمليات بيعها، وتقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي، وقرار سعر الفائدة من منطقة اليورو. 
 
التحليل الاقتصادي

 الدولار الامريكي USD

  - السوق في انتظار تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي
 في الأسبوع الماضي شهد الدولار نتائج متباينة أمام العملات الأساسية وتعرض لدرجة عالية من التذبذب أمام اليورو والين، وتسارعت العملات في العودة إلى أسعارها السابقة مع إغلاق يوم الجمعة بعد إعلان أمريكا وكندا عن الإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي.ويبدو أن النتائج المتضاربة من المؤشرات القيادية الأمريكية كانت السبب وراء التذبذب العنيف للدولار خلال الأسبوع الماضي. في يوم الاثنين، سجل تقرير مبيعات المنازل الجديدة -والذي يقيس المعدل السنوي لمنازل الأسرة الواحدة التي تم بيعها خلال الشهر الماضي- أعلى مستوى له خلال 7 أشهر. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، سجل مؤشر طلبيات السلع المعمرة باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة ثالث قراءة ايجابية.وبالإضافة إلى هذه القراءات الايجابية، تم الإعلان عن تقرير ثقة المستهلك يوم الثلاثاء والذي أظهر أن المستهلكين الأمريكيين لا يزالون يشعرون بالقلق بشأن نفقاتهم. وفي المعتاد، كلما شعر المستهلكون بالأمان، كلما كان أداء الاقتصاد أفضل. كما كانت نتائج المعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة سيئة، حيث فقد 584.000 شخص وظيفته خلال الأسبوع الماضي.خلال هذا الأسبوع، ستكون هناك الكثير من البيانات الاقتصادية ومن أهمها مؤشر مديري المشتريات ومبيعات المنازل التي لم تتم عمليات بيعها وتقرير التوظيف بغير القطاعين الحكومي والخاص (ADP) والمعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة وبالطبع سيكون هناك تقريرالتوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي يوم الجمعة. وبالتالي قد يكون هناك ارتفاع في معدل التذبذب هذا ا
 لأسبوع لأزواج الدولار، مما يقدم للتجار المزيد من الفرص لتحقيق أرباح كبيرة

 اليورو EUR

  - السوق في انتظار قرار سعر الفائدة من منطقة اليورو هذا الأسبوع
 تعرض اليورو لجلسة متذبذبة خلال الأسبوع الماضي. وشهد اليورو نتائج متضاربة أمام الدولار، حيث بدأ الأسبوع بانخفاض حاد وقم بتصحيحه مع نهاية الأسبوع. كما شهد اليورو نتائج متباينة أمام الين الياباني وانخفض جزئيًا أمام الباوند.وكانت السبب الرئيسي وراء تذبذب حركة اليورو هو القراءات غير الحاسمة من أقوى اقتصاد في منطقة اليورو وهو ألمانيا. فمن ناحية، اظهر تقرير البطالة الألماني أن عدد الأشخاص الذين فقدوا وظائفهم خلال يونيو كان 6.000 شخص. وهذا يوضح استمرار الوضع الايجابي للتوظيف في ألمانيا خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية. ومن ناحية أخرى، جاءت نتيجة سلبية من مؤشر أسعار المستهلك، مما يدل على أن مستوى التضخم في ألمانيا يعتبر هو الجانب الأضعف في الاقتصاد وأن القلق بشأن التضخم لن يتراجع في الوقت الحالي.
 خلال هذا الأسبوع، سيكون على التجار التركيز على التقارير الصادرة عن الاقتصاد الألماني، حيث سيكون لها تأثير كبير على اليورو. تتضمن تلك التقارير مبيعات التجزئة وطلبيات المصانع والإنتاج الصناعي. ويأتي قبل ذلك كله في الأهمية قرار سعر الفائدة من البنك المركزي الأوروبي يوم الخميس. إذا فاجئ البنك السوق بتغيير في سعر الفائدة، فسوف يتأثر اليورو بقوة ومن المحتمل أن يؤدي هذا إلى تذبذب العملات الأساسية أيضًا.

 الين الياباني JPY 

 - استمرار تذبذب الين الياباني
 استمر النشاط المتذبذب للين الياباني من الأسبوع الماضي. وشهد الين ارتفاعات وانخفاضات أمام الدولار، مغلقًا الأسبوع حول مستوى 94.50؟ كما تعرض الين للتذبذب أمام اليورو وانخفض أمام الباوند.وقد جاءت قراءات متضاربة عن الاقتصاد الياباني أيضًا. انخفضت مبيعات التجزئة اليابانية للشهر العاشر على التوالي. وقد أوضح هذا الوضع الضعيف للاستهلاك في اليابان، مما يوضح أن اليابان لا تزال تفتقر إلى الثقة بأن الركود جزء من الماضي وليس المستقبل. وقد أظهر تقرير الإنتاج الصناعي أن القيمة الإجمالية للإنتاج في يونيو قد ارتفعت بنسبة 2.4%. ويُظهِر هذا أنه على الرغم من أن اليابانيين قد قللوا من نفقاتهم، لا يزال الاقتصاد الياباني يتمكن من التصدير بمعدل مرتفع، وبالتالي يستمر الإنتاج الصناعي في الارتفاع على الرغم من الركود.وخلال هذا الأسبوع، سيتم الإعلان عن مؤشرين اكثر أهمية من المؤشرات الأخرى. ففي يوم غد سيتم الإعلان عن تقرير القاعدة النقدية والذي عادةً ما يؤثر على قرار سعر الفائدة اليابانية، وبالتالي سيميل المستثمرون إلى أن يكون هناك رد فعل له.وخلال هذا الأسبوع أيضًا سيتم الإعلان عن المؤشرات القيادية يوم الخميس والذي يتنبأ باتجاه الاقتصاد وله تأثير محتمل على الين الياباني.

 النفط الخام Crude Oil  

 - النفط الخام يصل إلى مستوى 70 دولار للبرميل
 تستمر حركة النفط الخام في الارتفاع، ويقع تداول البرميل الواحد حول مستوى 70 دولار وهو أعلى مستوى خلال شهر كامل.بدأ النفط الخام الأسبوع الماضي بانخفاض حاد وذلك نتيجة لقوة الدولار. وبعد ذلك، انخفض الدولار وكانت البيانات العالمية الايجابية سبب في الاعتقاد بان الاقتصاديات القيادية تخرج عن الركود. ومن المعتقد على نطاق واسع أن التحسن المالي سوف يزيد من الطلب على الطاقة وبالتالي ارتفعت أسعار النفط. كما ساهمت ايجابية أسعار أسواق الأسهم العالمية في اتجاه النفط الصعودي. ويبدو أن قيمة النفط مرتبطة بقوة مع أسواق الأسهم وخاصةً الأمريكية منها، وننصح التجار بأخذ ذلك في عين الاعتبار عند تداول النفط.خلال هذا الأسبوع، يبدو أن النفط سوف يستمر في الاتجاه الصعودي. وبالتالي على التجار تتبع قيمة الدولار وأسواق الأسهم العالمية وتقارير الطاقة هذا الأسبوع، حيث قد تتذبذب حركة النفط خلال هذا الأسبوع.

 التحليل الفني

 اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD
 يفقد الاتجاه الصعودي قوته ويبدو أن هذا الزوج يتماسك حول مستوى 1.4250. ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. وعندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، ستكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة.

  الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD
 يقدم الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات متضاربة حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة الحيادية. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي الأخير يفقد قوته وأن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. من المفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة.

  الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY
 يستمر مدى التداول على الرسم البياني للساعة. ويتحرك مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء ومؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي في المنطقة الحيادية. ويوجد تقاطع صعودي على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما سدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يكون وشيك. ومن المفضل الشراء اليوم.

  الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF
 يوجد تقاطع صعودي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما سدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. كما يدعم الاتجاه الصعودي على مؤشر القوة النسبية هذه الفكرة. وعندما يتحقق الاختراق الصعودي، فقد تكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة.

  التوصية اليومية

  الذهب Gold

 ارتفعت أسعار الذهب بمقدار كبير الجمعة الماضية وتكوّنت قمة عند مستوى 955 دولار للأوقية. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي يفقد زخمه وان التصحيح الهبوطي قد يكون وشيك. قد تكون هذه فرصة جيدة لتجار الفوركس لدخول الاتجاه في مرحلة مبكرة عند سعر دخول جيد.

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



*العملة الأمريكية تصل إلى أدنى مستوى أمام سلة العملات*

انخفض الدولار إلى أدنى مستوى هذا العام يوم الاثنين بعد تحسن مؤشر ISM بالقطاع الصناعي عن التوقعات في شهر يوليو. وبالإضافة إلى تقارير الأرباح الجيدة من البنوك الأجنبية، دعّمت البيانات أسواق الأسهم، مما أدى إلى تضرر الدولار الأمريكي بسبب توقف المستثمرين عن الرغبة في امتلاك العملات الآمنة. 


*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- متاعب يعاني منها الدولار بسبب بيانات القطاع الصناعي المتفائلة*
تراجع الدولار الأمريكي يوم الاثنين بعد الإعلان عن مؤشر مديري المشتريات بالقطاع الصناعي الصادر عن مؤسسة إدارة الدعم الأمريكية والذي جاء أفضل من التوقعات. ارتفعت هذه القراءة إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 11 شهر عند مستوى 48.9 أي أعلى من التوقعات التي كانت عند مستوى 46.4. كما أظهرت بيانات الإنشاء بعض التحسن. وقد أدى هذا إلى تراجع الطلب على الدولار الأمريكي، حيث تزايد معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة على مدار اليوم. تراجعت العملة الأمريكية أمام جميع العملات الأساسية، حيث يشعر التجار بأن الركود قد انتهى تقريبًا وأن معدل النمو الاقتصادي سوف يعود قريبًا إلى الاقتصاد الأمريكي. ونتيجة لهذا، انخفض الدولار إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 7 أشهر. 
 ارتفع اليورو/ دولار إلى أعلى مستوى عند 1.4444 قبل أن يغلق عند 1.4421. كان هذا أضعف سعر للدولار بمقدار 250 نقطة أمام الباوند إلى مستوى 1.9680. وقد كان هذا أدنى مستوى للدولار أمام الباوند منذ منتصف أكتوبر العام الماضي. ومن العملات التي ارتفع الدولار أمامها يوم أمس الين الياباني. فقد ارتفع الدولار/ ين بمقدار حوالي 70 نقطة إلى مستوى 95.43، حيث ارتفع الطلب على الأصول ذات العوائد المرتفعة خلال جلسة تداول الاثنين. واليوم قد يتوقع تجار الفوركس المزيد من التذبذب في السوق، حيث يستعد الدولار للحركة كثيرًا أمام العملات الأساسية مثل الباوند واليورو والين والدولار المندي. ومن المحتمل أن يحدث هذا، حيث يعتمد المستثمرون كثيرًا في تداولهم على بيانات يوم أمس. بالإضافة إلى هذا، من المحتمل أن تكون الأسواق الأمريكية هي المحرك الأساسي مرة أخرى، حيث من المنتظر الإعلان عن بيانات الإنفاق والدخل الشخصي في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، بالإضافة إلى مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية التي لم تتم عمليات بيعها. وللاستفادة من تذبذب سوق الفوركس، ننصح بفتح صفقات على الدولار الأمريكي الآن. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- ارتفاع اليورو إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 7 أشهر أمام الدولار*
ارتفعت العملة الأوروبية إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 7 أشهر أمام الدولار الأمريكي يوم أمس، حيث ساعدت بيانات القطاع الصناعي من منطقة اليورو وأمريكا وبريطانيا والصين إلى تراجع الطلب على الدولار الآمن. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، ارتفع الباوند البريطاني أمام الدولار الأمريكي، حيث اظهر الاقتصاد البريطاني إشارات واضحة بأنه قد يخرج من الركود مع نهاية الربع الثالث. جاء هذا بعد إيجابية بيانات القطاع الصناعي البريطاني وتحسن تقارير الأرباح (ما قبل الضرائب) لبنك HSBC وباركليز عن ما كان متوقع. 
 ارتفع الباوند/ دولار بما يزيد عن 250 نقطة في تداول يوم الاثنين إلى مستوى 1.6980. قد يكون قد ساعد على هذا أيضًا الضغط المتزايد على الدولار الأمريكي من ارتفاع أسعار النفط والسلع الأخرى. وقد ارتفع اليورو/ دولار بمقدار 190 نقطة إلى مستوى 1.4421 وهو أعلى مستوى منذ ديسمبر 2008، وذلك بعد أسابيع من انهيار "ليمان برزرس". وقد ارتفع كل من اليورو والباوند أمام العملات الأخرى مثل الين ، حيث ارتفع الطلب على العملات ذات العوائد المرتفعة كما ارتفع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة. واليوم سيتم الإعلان عن بيانات أخرى قد تؤثر على التداول. من أهم هذه البيانات من بريطانيا هي مؤشر مديري المشتريات بقطاع الإنشاءات في الساعة 8:30 بتوقيت جرينتش ومؤشر ثقة المستهلك من نيشون ويد في الساعة 23:01 بتوقيت جرينتش.ومن منطقة اليورو نتوقع الإعلان عن مؤشر أسعار المنتجين في الساعة 9:00 بتوقيت جرينتش . ومن المتوقع أن تساعد هذه البيانات على تذبذب حركة اليورو والباوند على مدار اليوم. علاوة على ذلك ننصح بتتبع الأحداث الاقتصادية من الاقتصاديات الكبيرة مثل أمريكا حيث من المتوقع أن تؤثر أيضا على هاتين العملتين. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- انخفاض الين أمام جميع العملات الرئيسية* 
انخفض الين الياباني أمام جميع العملات الأساسية يوم أمس بعد الإعلان عن بيانات القطاع الصناعي الايجابية من اقتصاديات العالم الرائدة. وقد ساعد هذا على تراجع الطلب على الأصول ذات العوائد المنخفضة مثل الين والدولار ، وارتفاع الطلب على الأصول ذات العوائد المرتفعة مثل الباوند واليورو. كما أدى ارتفاع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة إلى تعرض الين لعمليات بيع مكثفة مقابل ارتفاع معدل الشراء للأصول الأجنبية . ويقول المحللون انه من المحتمل استمرار هذا الاتجاه لان الاقتصاد العالمي مستمر في التعافي.
 انخفض الين بمقدار 70 نقطة أمام الدولار إلى مستوي 95.43 . وتراجعت العملة اليابانية إلى مستوى 137.38 من 138.84 يوم الاثنين مقابل اليورو. وأمام الباوند انخفض الين بمقدار 360 نقطة تقريبا إلى مستوى 161.91. وبشكل عام لا يزال الين عملة قوية. ولكن إذا بدأت الاقتصاديات الأخرى مثل أمريكا والصين وبريطانيا في إظهار علامات من النمو الاقتصادي في الأشهر القادمة ، فقد يخسر الين هذه القوة حيث انه قد ارتفع منذ بداية الأزمة الاقتصادية الحالية. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- ارتفاع النفط الخام إلى ما يزيد عن 72 دولار للبرميل*
ارتفع سعر النفط الخام إلى ما يزيد عن 72 دولار للبرميل يوم أمس قبل أن يغلق حول مستوى 71.25 دولار. وقد شهد التداول يوم الاثنين ارتفاع النفط إلى أعلى مستوى منذ الأول من يوليو. وكان السلوك الصعودي يوم أمس للنفط بسبب بيانات القطاع الصناعي الايجابية والتي تم الإعلان عنها من أمريكا وبريطانيا والصين. يعتبر هذا أمر هام، حيث تمثل أمريكا والصين اكبر مستهلكين للنفط، الأمر الذي ساعد على ارتفاع أسعار النفط يوم أمس. وقد ارتفع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة بسبب تزايد التوقعات المحيطة بالثقة في تحسن الاقتصاد العالمي، مما أدى أيضًا إلى انخفاض الطلب على الدولار. وقد ساعد هذا بدوره على ارتفاع سعر النفط الخام. ولم يتمكن النفط من الصمود فوق مستوى 72 دولار للبرميل بسبب تراجع الطلب. إذا استمر الاقتصاد العالمي في التعافي، بالإضافة إلى النتائج الاقتصادية الايجابية، فقد نشهد قوة إضافية في سعر النفط في المستقبل القريب. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يظهر على هذا الزوج اتجاه صعودي مستمر وقوي منذ بداية هذا الأسبوع ويبدو أن الزخم سوف يستمر بدون انقطاع. ويفقد التصحيح الصغير قوته يبطأ، بينما يظهر على الرسم البيني اليومي أن تجدد الاتجاه الصعودي وشيك تمامًا. قد تكون الإستراتيجية الجيدة هي الشراء عند الانخفاضات. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي زخم صعودي مستمر منذ فترة حتى الآن ولا يوجد اختلاف اليوم. وعلى الرغم من أن الإشارة ليست قوية، إلا أن السعر قد يستهدف مستوى 1.6990 مما قد يجعل هناك مرونة لتجار الفوركس للشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
منذ الحركة الهبوطية الأخيرة، تتماسك حركة هذا الزوج حول مستوى 95.10 منذ فترة حتى الآن. ويقدم الرسم البياني للساعة إشارات هبوطية، مما يدل على أن تصحيح الزخم الهبوطي محتمل من المفضل الشراء اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يبدو أن الحركة الصعودية لهذا الزوج تفقد زخمها، وتفتقر إلى القدرة على اختراق مستوى 1.0660 للأعلى. ويظهر على المؤشرات الفنية على الرسم البياني للساعة إشارات متضاربة، ويشير الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى أن هناك اتجاه هبوطي معتدل. من المفضل اليوم انتظار إشارة أوضح. 

*الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الامريكي AUD/USD* 
تستمر حركة السعر الصعودية المحتملة على الرسم البياني اليومي داخل قناة سعرية صعودية والتي لم يتم اختراقها حتى الآن. ويدعم هذه الفكرة أيضًا الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، حيث يشير الاستوكاستك البطيء إلى استمرار الزخم الصعودي. من المتوقع أن تكون النقطة التالية التي سيختبرها السعر عند مستوى 0.8510. لتجار الفوركس فرصة جيدة للدخول في بداية الاتجاه الصعودي الثابت.

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*هل يتحول اتجاه الدولار إلى الهبوطي في النهاية؟ الإجابة عند أخبار اليوم*

في ظل جلسات هبوطية متتالية، ارتد الدولار الأمريكي في سوق الفوركس صعودًا وهبوطًا مؤخرًا. وفي ظل ارتفاع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة وتزايد التفاؤل في السوق، تسمح أوضاع السوق للتجار بالابتعاد عن الدولار الأمريكي الآمن. ومن ناحية أخرى، ستقدم بيانات القطاع الصناعي والعقاري اليوم من بريطانيا وأمريكا أخبار كافية لسوق الفوركس لتوقف الاتجاهات الحالية والبدء في انعكاسات قصيرة المدى، أو دفع الاتجاهات الحالية في مسارها أكثر. إذا شهدنا بيانات سلبية على كافة القطاعات، فقد يعود الدولار إلى الاتجاه الصعودي نتيجة عودة معدلات كره المخاطرة. 


*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- استمرار الاتجاه الهبوطي للدولار قبل بيانات التوظيف* 
بينما تعرض الدولار الأمريكي للبيع المكثف الذي بدأ يوم الاثنين وتوقف قليلاً يوم الثلاثاء، يستمر الدولار الأمريكي في التداول بالقرب من المستويات الأضعف أمام اليورو هذا العام قبل الإعلان عن تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي، والذي من المتوقع أن يظهر من خلاله انخفاض معدل استبعاد الوظائف خلال يوليو، مما يؤكد على أن الركود يقترب من النهاية. يقع تداول الدولار عند مستوى 1.4410 أمام الدولار هذا الصباح وحول مستوى 95.00 أمام الين منخفضًا من مستوى 95.37 الذي شهده يوم الاثنين.لا تزال معدلات الرغبة في المخاطرة مرتفعة بسبب استمرار البيانات الاقتصادية الأفضل من التوقعات. فقد تم الإعلان عن تقرير مبيعات المنازل التي لم تتم عمليات بيعها بنسبة 3.6% في يونيو، وهو معدل أفضل من التوقعات التي كانت تشير إلى نسبة 0.7% . ويدل هذا على استقرار السوق العقاري الذي كان مركز الاضطراب المالي، مما يشير إلى أن التعافي الاقتصادي الأمريكي وشيك. واليوم سيتم الإعلان عن تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاعين الزراعي والحكومي (ADP) في الساعة 12:15 بتوقيت جرينتش، ومؤشر مديري المشتريات بغير القطاع الصناعي الصادر عن ISM في الساعة 14:00 بتوقيت جرينتش، ومن المتوقع أن يكون لهذه البيانات تأثير كبير على الدولار الأمريكي. إذا جاءت تلك البيانات بقراءة أفضل من التوقعات فمن المحتمل أن تزداد حدة الاتجاه الهبوطي الحالي للدولار الأمريكي. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- علامات التعافي العالمي تستمر في دعم اليورو* 
في الوقت الذي فقد فيه اليورو ارتفاعاته التي حققها منذ يوم الاثنين، لا يزال يحافظ على اغلب زخمه الصعودي. وفي فترة الظهيرة من يوم الثلاثاء، كان تداول اليورو عند مستوى 1.4400 من مستوى 1.4445 وهو أعلى مستوى خلال عام 2009 والذي كان قد وصل إليه يوم الاثنين. كان الباوند عند مستوى 1.6936 مرتفعًا من مستوى 1.6928. استمر ارتفاع اليورو على الرغم من استمرار فتور حركة الأسهم على مدار اغلب اليوم، حيث استمر المستثمرون في ملاحظة إشارات قوية بشكل كافي إلى التعافي الاقتصادي وبالتالي استمر طلبهم على الأصول ذات المخاطر الأعلى. واليوم ستكون بريطانيا هي المسيطرة على البيانات الصادرة من أوروبا، حيث سيتم الإعلان عن مؤشر أسعار المنازل من "هاليفكس" في الساعة 6:0 بتوقيت جرينتش. كما سيتم الإعلان عن الإنتاج الصناعي ومؤشر مديري المشتريات بقطاع الخدمات في الساعة 8:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. إذا جاءت هذه النتائج أفضل من التوقعات، فقد يتمكن الباوند من الارتفاع فوق مستوى 1.7000. أما بالنسبة لليورو، فيقع المستوى المستهدف عند مستوى 1.4500، وسيكون اختراقه للأعلى سبب في ارتفاع آخر للسعر. لا توجد بيانات هامة من منطقة اليورو، وبالتالي سوف تعتمد حركات اليورو بقوة على الأخبار القادمة من أمريكا وبريطانيا ومن أسواق الأسهم. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- استمرار الآراء الهبوطية تجاه الين*
وجد الين الياباني دعم بسيط يوم الثلاثاء بسبب انخفاض الأسهم العالمية قبل اندفاع الطلب على العملة اليابانية الآمنة في جلسة نيويورك. وبعد الإعلان عن مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية التي لم تتم عمليات بيعها والتي جاءت أفضل من التوقعات، عاد التفاؤل إلى السوق وكذلك الطلب على الأصول ذات المخاطر العالية. وقد عزز الارتفاع الأخير في أسواق الأسهم معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة وعمليات البيع المكثفة على الين الياباني. وأصبح تداول الين حول مستوى 137.08 أمام اليورو ولم يتغير أمام الدولار عن مستوى 95.22. وفي ظل انتظار عدد من المؤشرات الاقتصادية اليوم، والتي من المتوقع أن يظهر من خلالها استمرار تحسن الأوضاع الاقتصادية العالمية، من المحتمل استمرار الآراء الهبوطية تجاه الين الياباني. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- ارتفاع أسعار النفط الخام تأثرًا بارتفاع الأسهم لليوم الرابع على التوالي*
ارتفعت عقود تسليم شهر سبتمبر للنفط الخام بمقدار 45 سنت أو بنسبة 0.6% إلى مستوى 71.87 دولار للبرميل بعد الارتفاع الأخير في سوق الأسهم الناتج عن ارتفاع مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية التي لم تتم عمليات بيعها بمقدار أعلى من التوقعات في يونيو. كما استفاد النفط من ضعف الدولار، حيث توجد علاقة عكسية مع قوة الدولار. يدعم انخفاض سعر العملة الأمريكية جاذبية السلع، حيث أنها تعمل كغطاء وحماية من التضخم.علاوة على ذلك، من المتوقع انخفاض مخزونات النفط الأمريكي الخام وفقًا للتقرير الذي سيتم الإعلان عنه اليوم في الساعة 14:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. بالإضافة إلى تقرير مخزونات النفط الخام، ستعتمد حركة النفط على مستويات الأسهم لأن هذا الارتفاع يعتمد بقوة على الأسهم التي تحافظ على زخمها الحالي. 
*
التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
نتج عن الحركة الصعودية لهذا الزوج اتجاه عدد من المؤشرات الفنية متوسطة وطويلة المدى إلى الإشارة إلى التصحيح الهبوطي. وفي ظل وجود تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، وتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء، والتقاطع الهبوطي الوشيك على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، تبدو فكرة الاتجاه الهبوطي مؤكدة. قد تكون الإستراتيجية الجيدة اليوم غي انتظار الاختراق الهبوطي ثم الانضمام إلى الاتجاه في وقت مبكر. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يوجد تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، مما يشير إلى أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق. ويتحرك السعر في الوقت الحالي في منطقة ذروة الشراء على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، كما يوجد تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. من المفضل اليوم انتظار إشارة أكثر وضوحًا. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يظهر على الرسم هذا الزوج إشارات متضاربة،. وهناك تقاطع صعودي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة وفي المقابل ، 4 ساعات القادمة يظهر تحرك عشوائي، مما يشير الى وجود خطر الهبوط . بانتظار اشارة واضحة قد لا يكون سيئا للتحرك اليوم.

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
في ظل وجود تقاطعات صعودية على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات وللساعة وعلى الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، يظهر على هذا الزوج إشارات واضحة للغاية لحركة صعودية وشيكة. كما يظهر على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات تحرك السعر في منطقة ذروة البيع، مما يدعم الفكرة الصعودية. يبدو أن الشراء هو الإستراتيجية المفضلة اليوم. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 
يوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي لهذه السلعة، مما يؤكد على الحركة الهبوطية الوشيكة. ويدعم هذه الفكرة كلاً من التقاطع الهبوطي على الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة والتقاطع الهبوطي الوشيك على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. وقد لا يرغب التجار في فقدان فرصة الحصول على أرباح من هذه السلعة المتذبذبة. توجد إشارات واضحة بأن الذهب قد يتحرك في الاتجاه الهبوطي، وبالتالي قد يكون البيع فكرة جيدة اليوم.

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*السوق في انتظار قرارات سعر الفائدة البريطانية والأوروبية*

من المقرر اليوم إعلان كلا من البنك البريطاني والبنك الأوروبي عن قرارات سعر الفائدة قصيرة المدى في الساعة 11:00 و 11:45 بتوقيت جرينتش على التوالي. دائمًا ما تتسبب هذه القرارات في ارتفاع معدل تذبذب السوق وبالتالي على التجار توخي الحذر اليوم، كما يمكنهم الاستفادة من التذبذب لجني الكثير من الأرباح. 


*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- العملة الأمريكية تتحرك بالاعتماد على حركة الأسهم الصعودية*
انخفض الدولار الأمريكي يوم الأربعاء إلى أدنى مستوى هذا العام مقابل اليورو، متخليًا عن ارتفاعاته الناتجة عن انخفاض الأسهم الأمريكية والتقرير المحبط للآمال عن قطاع الخدمات. وقد اتخذ الدولار الاتجاه الجانبي أمام اليورو بعد أن كان تداوله يوم الثلاثاء عند مستوى 1.4411. كما انخفض الدولار بنسبة 0.2% أمام الين الياباني إلى مستوى 95.02 من 95.25 يوم الثلاثاء. وانخفضت العملة الأمريكية على نطاق واسع منذ مارس بسبب ارتفاع الصول ذات المخاطر الأعلى مثل الأسهم والسلع نتيجة لتحسن البيانات الاقتصادية، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تراجع الطلب على الدولار الآمن. وقد تأكدت العلاقة العكسية بين الدولار ومعدل رغبة المستثمرين في الأصول مرتفعة المخاطر في الأسابيع الأخيرة، كما يقول المحللون. وقد فقد الدولار قوته حيث ارتفعت الأسهم العالمية بقوة وقد اندفع المستثمرون إلى الأصول ذات المخاطر الأعلى. وقد ساعدت بيانات القطاع الصناعي الأخيرة من أمريكا والصين على دفع المستثمرين إلى بيع الدولار والاستثمار في العملات والأصول ذات المخاطر العالية، كما تراجع معدل انكماش الاقتصاد الأمريكي للفصل الثاني بمقدار اقل من التوقعات. ولا يزال هناك اعتقاد راسخ بأنه سيتم بيع الدولار بسبب وجهة النظر بين التجار بأن الركود العالمي قد انتهى، مما يجعل من الصعب ارتفاع الدولار أكثر. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- تغير بسيط لليورو قبل قرار سعر الفائدة الأوروبية* 
امتد اليورو في ارتفاعه الأسبوع الماضي أمام الين الياباني حيث ارتفعت مبيعات التجزئة من منطقة اليورو بنسبة 0.3% في يونيو بعد الانخفاض بنسبة 0.4% في مايو. وقد ارتفع اليورو والباوند قليلاً أمام الدولار اليوم، حيث ينتظر المستثمرون قرارات السياسة النقدية من البنك البريطاني والأوروبي يوم الخميس. وفي يوم الأربعاء الماضي، لم يتغير اليورو كثيرًا عن مستوى 1.4414 ولكنه ارتفع في وقت مبكر إلى 1.4446، وهو أعلى مستوى منذ ديسمبر. وقد ارتفع الباوند إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 9 أشهر أمام الدولار بعد أن أفادت تقارير القطاع الصناعي والخدماتي بأن الركود في تراجع، وقالت مجموعة " Lloyds Banking Group Plc" أن الديون السيئة بدأت في التراجع. وقد ارتفعت العملة البريطانية بنسبة 0.4% إلى مستوى 1.7008، وهو أقوى مستوى منذ 21 أكتوبر. وقد ارتفع الباوند بنسبة 0.4% أمام اليورو إلى 84.75. واليوم سيكون المستثمرون في انتظار قرارات السياسة النقدية من البنك البريطاني والبنك الأوروبي. ولا تزال سعر الفائدة الأوروبية عند نسبة 1%، حيث ينتظر البنك تأثير جهود إنعاش الاقتصاد وتدفقات الائتمان. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- انخفاض الين للمرة الأولى خلال 3 أيام* 
انخفض الين الياباني للمرة الأولى خلال 3 أيام مقابل اليورو والدولار، حيث ارتفعت الأسهم الآسيوية بسبب التوقعات بأن الشركات اليابانية سوف تسجل أرباح أقوى من التوقعات، مما يعزز الطلب على الأصول ذات العوائد المرتفعة. وقد ضعف الين الياباني إلى مستوى 136.96 أمام اليورو من مستوى 136.79 يوم أمس. وانخفضت العملة اليابانية إلى مستوى 95.05 مقابل الدولار من مستوى 94.97. وقد ضعفت العملة اليابانية أمام 14 من بين 16 عملة بعد أن أظهر التقرير الياباني أن المستثمرون المحليون قاموا بشراء المزيد من الأسهم الأجنبية عن ما قاموا ببيعه وذلك للأسبوع السابع على التوالي، مما يدل على العودة إلى صفقات الشراء بالاقتراض. وقد تكون خسائر الين مؤقتة بعد أن تسببت تقارير يوم أمس في تزايد الشكوك بأن الركود في الاقتصاد العالمي يتراجع، مما دعّم الطلب على العملة اليابانية كملاذ آمن. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil*

* - ضعف الدولار يدعم النفط الخام*
أغلق النفط الخام لارتفاع يوم الأربعاء، عاكسًا خسائره المبكرة في آخر الجلسة، حيث ركز المستثمرون على ضعف الدولار ولم يهتموا بالتقرير الحكومي الذي أظهر ارتفاع في المخزونات. وتنتظر أسواق الطاقة بيانات اقتصادية على نطاق واسع مقابل إشارات بانتهاء الركود وارتداد الطلب على النفط. وقد ساعد ارتفاع معدل التفاؤل على ارتفاع النفط من تحت مستوى 33 دولار أمريكي للبرميل في ديسمبر، إلى أعلى مستوى في يوليو 2008 عند 150 دولار . وحصل النفط على المزيد من الدعم من سلسلة تقليص الإنتاج من أوبك العام الماضي. كما حصل النفط على دعم من انخفاض مخزونات النقط ومعدل التفاؤل بأن التباطؤ في معدل الخسائر في التوظيف في يوليو قد تشير إلى الانعكاس التدريجي في الاقتصاد. وكان ضعف الدولار مدعّم لأسعار النفط الخام، ونتيجة لأدنى الانخفاضات الجديدة للدولار، يبدو انه من الحتمي ارتفاع النفط أكثر إلى ما فوق مستوى 74 دولار للبرميل. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
تستمر حركة هذا الزوج في مدى محدد على الرغم من استمرار المؤشرات الفنية. وفي ظل التقاطعات الهبوطية على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات والرسم البياني للساعة وعلى الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، يبدو أن الحركة الوشيكة هبوطية.من الأفضل اليوم انتظار الاختراق الهبوطي ثم الدخول في هذا الزوج. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يبدو أن سعر هذا الزوج يتحرك في منطقة ذروة الشراء على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي، مما يشير إلى 6الضغط الهبوطي. وتوجد تقاطعات هبوطية على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات والرسم البياني للساعة وعلى الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدعم فكرة أن الحركة الهبوطية وشيكة. قد يكون من المفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يبدو أن هذا الزوج معرض للتذبذب حيث تشير جميع المؤشرات إلى الحيادية ويبدأ البولنجر باند على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات والرسم البياني اليومي في الضيق. ومن المحتمل استمرار التذبذب على المدى المتوسط داخل نموذج التداول الحالي. وبالمثل، قد يكون من الحكمة اليوم الشراء عند الانخفاضات والبيع عند الارتفاعات. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يبدو أن هناك تقاطعات صعودية على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات والرسم البياني اليومي وعلى الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، مما يؤكد على الحركة الصعودية الوشيكة. قد يكون الشراء هو الإستراتيجية الجيدة. 

*الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الامريكي AUD/USD* 
 يبدو أن البولنجر باند على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات يضيق، مما يشير إلى أن الحركة المتذبذبة وشيكة. قي ظل انخفاض الأسعار من منطقة ذروة الشراء على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي، والتقاطع الهبوطي الجديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، يبدو أن هذا الزوج معرض للانخفاض الحاد اليوم. ويدعم هذه الفكرة نموذج الدوجي على الرسم البياني اليومي للشموع اليابانية. وعلى التجار استغلال هذه الفرصة الكبيرة والبدء في فتح صفقات بيع على هذا الزوج بقدر الإمكان.

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي يسيطر على تذبذب الدولار* 
 
من المتوقع تذبذب الدولار الأمريكي اليوم بحدة بعد الإعلان عن تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. كما من لمتوقع أن يسيطر على حركة تداول العملات الأخرى مقابل الدولار المؤشر البريطاني لأسعار المنتجين في الساعة8:30 بتوقيت جرينتش ومعدل البطالة الأمريكية في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، ومعدل البطالة الكندية في الساعة 11:00 بتوقيت جرينتش. وننصح تجار الفوركس بفتح صفقات على لدولار الآن، قبل الإعلان عن البيانات الاقتصادية من الاقتصاديات الرائدة. 


*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- ارتفاع الدولار وسط ارتفاع معدل كره المخاطرة*
ارتفع الدولار على نطاق واسع يوم أمس أمام الباوند واليورو بسبب التوترات الخاصة بالنظرة الاقتصادية العالمية، وتجدد معدلات كره المخاطرة قبل الإعلان عن تقرير سوق العمل الأمريكي اليوم. ومع إغلاق يوم أمس، ارتفع الدولار أمام الباوند مندفعًا إلى مستوى 1.4360. وقد تم الإعلان يوم أمس عن المعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة الأمريكية والتي أظهرت أن انخفاض معدلات البطالة الأمريكية الأسبوعية فشل في دعم التوقعات القائلة بأن سوق العمل والاقتصاد في حالة استقرار. وقد أظهر هذا التقرير أن معدلات البطالة قد انخفضت بمقدار 38000 إلى 550000 الأسبوع الماضي، وهي المرة الخامسة على التوالي الذي تسجل فيه معدلات البطالة قراءة اقل من مستوى 600000، وذلك بعد أن كانت فوق هذا المستوى منذ يناير. كما أدى اتجاه الدولار الصعودي يوم أمس إلى انخفاض الأسهم الأمريكية مما دعّم الطلب على الدولار الأمريكي كعملة آمنة. علاوة على ذلك، تجدد الطلب على الدولار بعد الانخفاض الحاد في بداية هذا الأسبوع، عندما سجلت العملة الأمريكية أدنى المستويات خلال عدة أشهر مقابل اليورو، حيث فضّل المستثمرون العملات الأجنبية والأصول الأخرى ذات المخاطر العالية مثل الأسهم. واليوم سيكون للبيانات الاقتصادية تأثير كبير على الدولار وعلى أزواجه الأساسية في التداول اليوم. وتتضمن هذه البيانات تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. ويعتبر هذا التقرير في غاية الأهمية ومن المحتمل أن يؤثر على تذبذب الدولار. وعلى التجار التركيز على السوق حيث سيكون فيه فرص لمضاعفة الأرباح من خلال تذبذبات الحركة بعد هذا التقرير.

*اليورو EUR*

* - انخفاض اليورو أمام الدولار بسبب قرارات أسعار الفائدة* 
أغلق اليورو يوم أمس بنتائج متضاربة أمام العملات الأساسية. وقد امتد اليورو في ارتفاعاته أمام الباوند خلال يوم أمس ليصبح تداوله فوق مستوى 0.8560 وسط عمليات البيع المكثفة على الباوند. ويعود هذا إلى أن البنك البريطاني قام بالمزيد من التسهيل الكمي إلى 175 مليار باوند من 125 مليار باوند. كما شهد اليورو اتجاه هبوطي آخر، حيث فقد ما يزيد عن 50 نقطة أمام الدولار وأغلق عند مستوى 143.60. وكان الحدث الهام يوم أمس هو قرار البنك الأوروبي بشأن سعر الفائدة، والذي كان بالحفاظ على سعر الفائدة بدون تغيير عند 1%، وذلك في محاولة منه لزيادة الائتمان مرة أخرى لتقوية الاقتصاد الذي قد يعود إلى النمو في هذا الفصل من العام. ومن خلال بعض التقارير، يظهر أن النظرة العامة لمنطقة اليورو في تحسن. فقد ارتفعت الثقة الاقتصادية إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 8 شهور في يوليو، كما ظهر انكماش في القطاع الصناعي وقطاع الخدمات. وفي ألمانيا التي تعتبر اكبر اقتصاد في منطقة اليورو، وقد سجلت طلبيات المصانع اكبر ارتفاع خلال عامين في يونيو.واليوم، سيكون الحدث الاقتصادي الهام اليوم هو الإنتاج الصناعي الألماني في الساعة 10:00 بتوقيت جرينتش. وسوف يركز التجار على هذا التقرير لأنه إن جاء بقراءة أعلى من التوقعات فقد يدعم اليورو على المدى القصير. كما ننصح التجار بتتبع تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي من أمريكا في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، حيث قد يحدد هذا التقرير اتجاه أزواج اليورو اليوم. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين يستعد للحركة بالاعتماد على البيانات الاقتصادية الأساسية*
أغلق الين الياباني التداول يوم أمس بنتائج متضاربة أمام العملات الأساسية الأخرى. ولم يتغير الين الياباني أمام اليورو يوم أمس وأغلق التداول حول مستوى 137. وسلك الين اتجاه صعودي أمام الباوند حيث ارتفع بمقدار 250 نقطة تقريبًا ليغلق عند مستوى 159.86. وجاء هذا نتيجة تحسن الصادرات والقطاع الصناعي مما دعّم الإنتاج. وقد يتسارع الركود بسبب تراجع معدل مشتريات الأسر اليابانية -والتي تمثل نصف الإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي للبلاد- بسبب التوقعات بان السلع قد تصبح أقل ثمنًا، الأمر الذي يعرقل عملية تعافي ثاني اكبر اقتصاد في العالم. سوف تتأثر اتجاهات الين الياباني بارتفاعات الأزواج الأساسية اليوم. ويبدو انه من المتوقع استمرار تذبذب حركة الدولار واليورو اليوم، وخاصةً أمام الين الياباني. وعلى التجار التركيز على الأخبار القادمة من أمريكا وأوروبا حيث ستكون هذه الأخبار هي العوامل المحركة لحركة الين اليوم، وخاصةً تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. وننصح التجار بتتبع أي تصريحات غير متوقعة عن البيانات الحكومية اليابانية، فمن المحتمل أن يؤدي هذا إلى تذبذب الين أكثر. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- استقرار أسعار النفط الخام بالقرب من 72 دولار* 
أغلق النفط الخام تداول يوم أمس تحت مستوى 72 دولار حيث انخفضت الأسهم وارتفع الدولار، مما أضعف الحاجة إلى استخدام السلع كاستثمار بديل. انخفض النفط الخام إلى أدنى مستوى خلال اليوم عند 70.24 دولار للبرميل قبل الارتداد إلى مستوى 71.55ـ، والذي لم يتغير كثيرًا عن الجلسة السابقة. كما ضغط على أسعار النفط ضعف أسواق الأسهم وقوة الدولار يوم أمس، حيث زادت قوة الدولار أمام اليورو والباوند، الأمر الذي قلل من الطلب على النفط الخام كاستثمار بديل. واليوم، من المحتمل أن يحدد تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي حركات النفط التالية، ومن المحتمل أن يستمر سعر النفط في الاتجاه الصعودي إذا جاءت أيًا من أجزاء هذا التقرير بقراءة ايجابية. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
سلك اليورو اتجاه هبوطي في جلسة التداول يوم أمس. يقع التداول الآن حول مستوى 1.4355، وتشير المؤشرات الفنية إلى أنه يوجد المزيد من الاتجاه الهبوطي الذي قد يظهر اليوم. ويظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي والرسم البياني الأسبوعي أن هذا الزوج في منطقة ذروة الشراء، وقد تكون الحركة الهبوطية متوقعة اليوم. ويدعم هذا أيضًا الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات.قد يكون من المفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
زادت حركة هذا الزوج يوم أمس في الاتجاه الهبوطي على الرغم من اتجاهه الصعودي في الأسبوع السابق. ويبدو أن هذا الزوج يقع في منطقة ذروة البيع وفقًا لمؤشرات التذبذب الأساسية. يشير الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إلى احتمالية التصحيح الصعودي اليوم. ويدعم هذا الماكد والاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة. قد يكون من المفضل اليوم الدخول في هذا الاتجاه في مرحلة مبكرة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يقع هذا الزوج في مدى تداول محدد خلال الأيام الماضية بين 94.30 و 95.60. ويبدو أن مؤشرات التذبذب تقدم إشارات متضاربة. من ناحية، يشير الماكد على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى الاتجاه الصعودي اليوم. ومن ناحية أخرى، يشير الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة إلى انه قد يكون هناك اتجاه هبوطي للتداول اليوم. قد تكون الإستراتيجية الأفضل اليوم هي انتظار إشارات أفضل. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يقع هذا الزوج حاليًا حول مستوى 1.0646 بعد أن اتخذ الاتجاه الصعودي في اليومين الماضيين. ويبدو أن هذا الاتجاه يقع تحت التهديد، حيث يشير مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إلى أن الاتجاه يفقد قوته، وان التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. واليوم يدعم الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة احتمالية التصحيح الهبوطي المحتمل اليوم. قد يكون من المفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة مع نهاية التداول. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*النفط الخام  Crude Oil* 
اتخذ النفط الخام الاتجاه الصعودي خلال الأسبوع والنصف أسبوع الماضي، حيث يقع التداول حول مستوى 71.78. ويشير الماكد والبولنجر باند على الرسم البياني اليومي حيث قد يكون هناك اتجاه صعودي في هذا الزوج في اليوم القادم. كما يدعم هذه الفكرة الماكد والبولنجر باند على الرسم البياني الأسبوعي. من المفضل اليوم الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*

*هذه هي البيانات المالية لهذا الاسبوع*

**

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*استمرار ارتفاع الدولار نتيجة لدعم الوظائف*

كانت الحركات التي شهدناها خلال تداول يوم الجمعة مبالغ فيها ومن الممكن انعكاسها. واليوم لن يتم الإعلان عن بيانات اقتصادية أمريكية. إلا انه سيتم الإعلان عن عدد من البيانات من بريطانيا ومنطقة اليورو اليوم، مما يعني أننا قد نشهد يوم تداول مع سيولة منخفضة وارتفاع في التذبذب. وبالتالي يمكن لتجار اليوم الواحد الاستفادة من أيام التداول هذه والدخول مع تقلبات السعر ذات المعدل الأعلى من الطبيعي. 


*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- اتجاه الدولار الصعودي القوي في نهايته*
أدى تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي يوم الجمعة الماضية إلى حركة صعودية حادة للدولار الأمريكي. وقد أغلق الدولار الأسبوع عند مستوى 1.4181 أمام اليورو، منخفضً عن أعلى مستوى خلال الأسبوع عند 1.4447، كما انخفض الباوند/ دولار إلى 1.6600، ومن هنا نجد أن الدولار قد استفاد من البيانات الاقتصادية الايجابية. فهل على تجار الفوركس شراء الدولار؟ ليس بالضرورة أبدًا. كما توقع العديد من المحللين، عندما يأتي التعافي الاقتصادي، ستكون النتيجة الحتمية الأولى عي ضعف الدولار الأمريكي مقابل العملات الأساسية. وكأحد الاستثمارات الآمنة الأولى في العالم،على الدولار أن يتكبد خسائر فادحة حيث يتخلى البنوك والمستثمرون عن ما لديهم من احتياطي من الدولار مقابل الحصول على العملات ذات المخاطر الأعلى من اجل تنويع محافظهم الاستثمارية. كان التأثير متوسط المدى لتقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي هو الحركة الصعودية للدولار، ولكن من المحتمل استمرار الاتجاه على المدى الطويل كاتجاه هبوطي والذي سلكه الدولار على مدار الأسبوعين الماضيين. وبينما يدعي بعض المحللين أن التعافي قد بدـ قبل الأسبوع الماضي، وان هذا قد يؤدي إلى رد فعل ايجابي للدولار تجاه البيانات الاقتصادية الجيدة، إلا أن هذه الاحتمالية منخفضة. والاحتمال الأكبر هو أن المستثمرين العالميين قد نظروا إلى الانخفاض المفاجئ في معدل البطالة الأمريكية على انه إشارة بأن السوق الأمريكي هو السوق الأهدأ للاستثمار فيه، وليس مجرد ملاذ آمن.بعد البيانات العصيبة خلال الأسبوع الأول من أغسطس، يبدو أن بيانات هذا الأسبوع ستكون هزيلة. وفي ظل قلة البيانات الهامة من أمريكا حتى يوم الأربعاء على الأقل، ننصح التجار بتتبع حركة الباوند لأنه قد يكون العملة المتحكمة في السوق هذا الأسبوع. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- اليورو يصل  إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 2009 أمام الين الياباني*
كان اليورو من الضحايا الأساسيين لتقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي من أمريكا. بعد هذا التقرير، الذي اظهر انكماش قطاع التوظيف بمعدل أبطأ من التوقعات بالإضافة إلى الانخفاض الأول في معدل البطالة منذ مايو 2008، شهد اليورو عمليات بيع مكثفة حيث تسببت الإستراتيجية الوقائية للمستثمرين في إضافة المزيد من الضغط الهبوطي لليورو، حيث انخفضت أسعار اليورو إلى ما دون مستويات المقاومة الهامة مما أدى إلى ضرب نقاط وقف هامة. والخبر الجيد هنا هو أن اليورو لم يكن هو الخاسر الأكبر يوم الجمعة الماضية. وتمكّن من الاحتفاظ بالقليل من الارتفاعات التي حققها يوم الخميس أمام الباوند، ووصل إلى أعلى مستوى خلال عام عند مستوى 138.69 أمام الين الياباني. وبينما يبدو أن الحركة الهبوطية أمام الدولار هي حركة انعكاسية لاتجاه اليورو الصعودي، إلا أن العديد من المحللين يدعّون أن هذه القيم تمثل الأسعار التي كانت عليها العملات قبل الإعلان عن تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي. والآن يعتبر السوق في طريقه إلى التعافي، وبالتالي من المتوقع أن يدخل الدولار في مرحلة البيع المكثف وان يدفع هذا بالعملات الأخرى إلى أعلى المستويات في المستقبل القريب. واليوم على التجار إبعاد تركيزهم عن البيانات الاقتصادية من منطقة اليورو هذا الأسبوع، حيث لن يكون سوى عدد محدود منها. وعليهم أن يركزوا اكثر على البيانات البريطانية بعد إعلان البنك البريطاني عن زيادة التسهيل الكمي من 125 مليار باوند إلى 175 مليار باوند. وسوف تساعد البيانات البريطانية التجار هذا الأسبوع على تحديد اتجاه الباوند لهذا الأسبوع والأسبوع التالي. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- انخفاض الين نتيجة لارتفاع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة وقوة الدولار* 
ينادي اغلب المحللين الين الياباني الآن بالخاسر الأكبر ليوم الجمعة، حيث عانى الين الياباني بشكل أكبر من العملات الأخرى بعد الإعلان عن تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي. وقد انخفض الين الياباني إلى مستويات بالقرب من أدنى المستويات التي سجلها خلال 2009 أمام اليورو والباوند وذلك عند 138.69 و 163.08 على التوالي. وأمام الدولار الأمريكي، انخفض الين الياباني إلى مستوى 97.76 وهو المستوى الذي لم يشهده الين منذ منتصف يونيو. وكان السبب في انخفاض الين هو ارتفاع معدل الرغبة في المخاطرة والارتفاع المفاجئ في الدولار الأمريكي يوم الجمعة الماضية، مما تسبب في اختراقات كبيرة ولحظية بعد الإعلان عن تقرير التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي. وفي ظل انتظار سوق العملات لعدد كبير من البيانات اليابانية، من المحتمل استمرار هذا الاتجاه الهبوطي، حيث يتوقع العديد من المحللين نتائج ايجابية قد تدعم الرغبة في المخاطرة في السوق وبالتالي سيزيد هذا من ضغط البيع على العملات الآمنة التقليدية مثل الين والدولار. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- النفط الخام يسجل أعلى مستوى خلال 10 أشهر قبل الانخفاض.* 
ارتفعت أسعار النفط الخام يوم الجمعة بعد الارتفاع المفاجئ في معدل التذبذب في السوق نتيجة للإعلان عن نتيجة تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي. وقد بلغت الأسعار ذروتها عند أعلى مستوى خلال 10 أشهر عند 72.81 دولار قبل التراجع باتجاه 70 دولار. ويرتبط الضغط في السوق ومعدل التذبذب مع قوة الدولار الأمريكي. وأدت عمليات البيع المكثفة للدولار الأمريكي إلى دفع أسعار النفط للأعلى، إلا أن عمليات البيع المكثفة المفاجئة والمتسارعة للعملات الأخرى أدت بشكل مباشر إلى ارتفاع مفاجئ في قيمة الدولار. ومع اخذ علاقة الدولار الأمريكي بالسلع في عين الاعتبار، يعكس سعر النفط الخام حركة اليورو/ دولار بشكل مثالي، وذلك مع قوة الاتجاه الصعودي الذي تلاه الانخفاض السريع. والآن يبدو أن السوق قد استقر، ويتوقع العديد من الاقتصاديين أن يكون هناك نموذج للنمو في الطريق. إذا كانت هذه التنبؤات صحيحة، فمن المفترض انخفاض الدولار في الأسابيع القادمة وبالتالي ارتفاع أسعار النفط.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات متضاربة، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع مما يجل على أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. وعندما يتحقق الاختراق الصعودي، ستكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يبدو أن هذا الزوج يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يكون وشيك. كما يدعم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الصعودي على الاستوكاستك البطيء. قد تكون الإستراتيجية المناسبة اليوم هي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يدل التقاطع الهبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إلى أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي قد يفقد قوته. يبدو أن الإستراتيجية المناسبة اليوم هي البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
يوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. كما يدعم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الهبوطي على مؤشر الزخم على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. وعندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، ستكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 
تنخفض أسعار الذهب مرة أخرى، ويقع تداولها الآن حول مستوى 956 دولار أمريكي للأوقية. الآن يعطي الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إشارات صعودية، مما يدل على أن أسعار الذهب قد ترتفع. قد يعطي هذا لتجار الفوركس فرصة كبيرة لدخول اتجاه شائع للغاية.

----------


## fxyard

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*ارتفاع الدولار أمام اغلب العملات الأساسية وخسارته أمام الين*

انتقل التجار إلى العملات الأكثر أمنًا ذات العوائد الأقل وهو ما كان له علاقة بحركة الأزواج الأساسية. فمن المحتمل ابتعاد المستثمرين عن الأصول ذات المخاطر الأعلى مما سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع الطلب على الدولار والين، باعتبارهما العملات الأكثر أمنًا من بين العملات الأخرى في الأوقات العصيبة التي يمر بها السوق. 


*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- امتداد الدولار في ارتفاعاته أمام اليورو والباوند* 
امتد الدولار في ارتفاعاته أمام اليورو والباوند يوم أمس. وارتفع مؤشر الدولار الذي يتتبع حركة الدولار أمام الست عملات الأكثر تداولاً في السوق مثل اليورو والباوند، وكان هذا الارتفاع بنسبة 0.4% إلى مستوى 79.31 يوم الاثنين. وقد زاد هذا من ارتفاعه الأسبوع الماضي بنسبة 0.8%. وكان سلوك الدولار يوم الاثنين متأثرًا بالبيانات الأفضل من التوقعات التي صدرت الأسبوع الماضي شأن معدل البطالة والقطاع الصناعي وثقة المستهلك. كما تسبب في ارتفاع الدولار يوم أمس تزايد التوقعات على المدى الأطول بأنه من المحتمل تزايد معدل نمو الاقتصاد الأمريكي بشكل أسرع من منطقة اليورو واليابان وبريطانيا. كما كان احد أسباب اتجاه الدولار الصعودي أمام اليورو يوم أمس هو إدراك التجار أن قيمة الدولار تقل عن القيمة العادلة أمام اليورو. وقد انخفض هذا الزوج بمقدار 70 نقطة إلى مستوى 1.4130 يوم أمس. كما هاجمت العملة الأمريكية بقوة على الباوند يوم أمس، حيث ظهرت مشاكل البنوك البريطانية مرة أخرى، وعادت المخاوف من الركود. وقد أدى هذا إلى انخفاض حاد في الباوند/ دولار بمقدار 235 نقطة إلى مستوى 1.6475. كما ارتفع الدولار أمام الدولار الكندي، حيث تراجع الدولار الكندي نتيجة لضعف قطاع المعادن والطاقة يوم أمس، والذي يعتمد عليه الاقتصاد الكندي بقوة. واليوم نتوقع ارتفاع معدل التذبذب في سوق الفوركس بعد الاتجاه الصعودي للدولار يوم أمس. وسوف يصدر عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي مجموعة من البيانات الاقتصادية، وسوف يقود حركة الدولار اليوم تقرير الإنتاجية بغير القطاع الزراعي ومؤشر تكاليف العمل في الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، هذا بالإضافة إلى محزونات الجملة في الساعة 14:00 بتوقيت جرينتش. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض الباوند وسط مخاوف من تدهور الاقتصاد البريطاني* 
انخفض الباوند بمقدار كبير أمام العملات الأساسية يوم أمس، حيث تزايدت المخاوف حول صحة الاقتصاد البريطاني. فقد تزايدت المخاوف من أن الاقتصاد البريطاني قد يقع مرة أخرى في الركود بدرجة مرتفعة، وكان هذا بسبب قرار البنك البريطاني الأسبوع الماضي برفع درجة التسهيل الكمي، هذا بالإضافة إلى انهيار الأسهم البريطانية بقطاع البنوك والطاقة. وفيما يتعلق بمنطقة اليورو، انخفض اليورو بسبب اقتراض أن معدل نمو الاقتصاد الأوروبي سيكون أبطأ من معدل نمو الاقتصاد الأمريكي. وقد نتج عن هذا ارتفاع الطلب على الدولار الأمريكي يوم أمس مما زاد من خسائر اليورو. انخفض اليورو/ دولار إلى مستوى 1.4170 يوم أمس. وقد جاء هذا وكأنه سوء الحظ الأخير لليورو أمام الدولار مما يشير إلى أن الوضع الأفضل قد انتهى بالنسبة للعملة الأوروبية. وكان هذا نتيجة التهديد الذي يواجه البنوك الألمانية بتخفيض التصنيف الائتماني. وانخفض الباوند/ دولار بمقدار 235 نقطة يوم أمسن حيث يعاني الاقتصاد البريطاني من وضع أسوأ من الاقتصاد الأمريكي في الوقت الحالي.ويبدو أن السلوك الحالي في سوق الفوركس يشير إلى أن الأوضاع قد تكون لصالح ارتفاع الدولار على المدى المتوسط أمام الباوند واليورو. واليوم قد نشهد حركة هبوطية أمام اليورو والباوند أمام العملات الأكثر تداولاً. إلا أن هذا مشروط باستمرار الأوضاع الاقتصادية لصالح الدولار الأمريكي. ويوجد اليوم عدد من البيانات الاقتصادية التي قد تحدد هذا. تتضمن هذه البيانات الميزان التجاري ومؤشر أسعار المنازل من DCLG من بريطانيا في الساعة 8:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. ومن منطقة اليورو، سيتم الإعلان عن المؤشر الألماني لأسعار المستهلك والمؤشر الألماني لأسعار الجملة في الساعة 6:00 بتوقيت جرينتش وموازنة الحكومة الفرنسية في الساعة 6:45 بتوقيت جرينتش. من المتوقع أن تحدد هذه البيانات حركة تداول اليورو والباوند اليوم.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- ارتفاع الين أمام العملات الأساسية*
سجلت طلبيات الأدوات الآلية اليابانية يوم الاثنين ارتفاع أعلى من التوقعات لشهر يونيو، وهو أول ارتفاع لهذه الطلبيات خلال 4 أشهر. وقد أظهرت البيانات الأخرى أن الاقتصاد الياباني لا يزال في حال سيء. وعلى الرغم من هذا، ارتفع الين أمام اغلب العملات المتداولة يوم أمس. على سبيل المثال، انخفض الباوند/ ين بمقدار 280 نقطة إلى مستوى 159.74. وكان هذا بسبب انخفاض أسواق الأسهم العالمية والتي أدت بالتالي إلى انخفاض العملات ذات المخاطر الأعلى مثل الباوند. كما كان ارتفاع يوم أمس يمثل تصحيح من الاتجاه الصعودي الذي شهده الباوند/ ين والدولار/ ين في الأسابيع القليلة الماضية.واليوم توجد فرصة أخرى للين للاستمرار في الارتفاعات الأخيرة، حيث يستقر الاقتصاد العالمي مرة أخرى. وهذا على الرغم من حقيقة التوقعات بالعودة إلى الاقتصاد الأمريكي خلال الفصل الثالث من العام. ومن المتوقع الإعلان عن ثلاث بيانات يابانية اليوم لتؤثر على تداول الين الياباني. تتضمن هذه البيانات بيان السياسة النقدية وقرار سعر الفائدة والمؤتمر الصحفي للبنك الياباني. قد تؤدي هذه الأحداث الثلاثة إلى اتجاه الين صعودًا أمام الدولار والباوند واليورو اليوم. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil*

* - انخفاض النفط الخام إلى ما دون مستوى 71 دولار* 
انخفض النفط الخام بمقدار 40 سنت إلى مستوى 70.70 دولار للبرميل يوم أمس، حيث ارتد الدولار أمام اليورو، مما قلل من الحاجة إلى السلع كاستثمارات بديلة. وقد ابتعد الحظ عن الدولار الأمريكي يوم أمس/ حيث انخفضت الأسهم الأمريكية والأوروبية. بالإضافة إلى هذا، كانت السلع تعاني يوم أمس بسبب قوة الدولار، وهو أمر في غاية الأهمية لأن النفط مسعّر بالدولار. وقد يجد الذهب الأسود بعضًا من الدعم اليوم، إذا شهدنا انخفاض في قيمة الدولار الأمريكي. كما يساعد اتجاه النفط الهبوطي أيضًا حقيقة أن الطلب لا يمكنه الارتفاع مع الأسعار. علاوة على ذلك، يبدو أن سعر النفط يفوق القيمة العادلة له مؤخرًا، وأن التصحيح البسيط في السوق قد يتحقق لتحديد القيمة الحقيقية لهذه لسلعة. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يستمر تداول هذا الزوج بشكل مثالي على الرسم البياني للساعة. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي في المنطقة الحيادية. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع، مما يشير إلى أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الصعودي، سيكون من المفضل الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يوجد تقاطع صعودي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. كما يدعم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الصعودي على مؤشر الزخم على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. قد تكون الإستراتيجية المناسبة هي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يزيد اتجاه هذا الزوج الهبوطي في اليومين الماضيين، ويقع حاليًا عند مستوى 96.66. ويدعم فكرة انخفاض هذا الزوج ليوم الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي. ويشير الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إلى احتمالية الانعكاس الصعودي اليوم. يبدو أن الخيار الأفضل اليوم هو انتظار إشارات اكثر وضوحًا. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
تظهر إشارات متضاربة على الرسم البياني للساعة، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على احتمالية التصحيح الهبوطي في المستقبل القريب. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون من المفضل البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 

انخفضت أسعار الذهب بمقدار كبير يوم أمس وكوّنت قمة عند مستوى 945.60 دولار للأوقية. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. قد تكون هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس لدخول الاتجاه في مرحلة مبكرة.

----------


## fxyard

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أهلا بأعضاء المنتدى العزيز 

أزف إليكم خبر إنشاء قناة اقتصادية لشركة ويقدم فيها جريج هولدن رئيس قسم تحليل السوق بصفة دورية تحاليل مواكبة لأحداث السوق اليومية باللغة الانجليزية فننتظر زيارتكم والاستفادة من النشرات الاقتصادية التي نقدمها على هذا الرابط

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard*

*استمرار ارتفاع الدولار بعد بيان البنك الفيدرالي*

بعد التوقعات المتفائلة عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي التي جاءت من البنك الفيدرالي يوم الأربعاء، استمر الدولار في تحقيق ارتفاعات قوية أمام العملات الأساسية حتى صباح التداول اليوم. كان تداول اليورو/ دولار حول مستوى 1.4465 هذا الصباح، حيث تعرض لانخفاض حاد منذ ساعات قليلة فقط. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- الدولار يسجل ارتفاعات كبيرة بعد بيان البنك الفيدرالي*
حصل الدولار على دعم آخر مساء يوم الأربعاء بعد أن أطلق البنك الفيدرالي بيان أفاد فيه أن هناك إشارات مؤكدة على أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي في طريقه إلى التعافي. وبينما توقف البنك الفيدرالي عن رفع أسعار الفائدة المنخفضة، كان هذا البيان الايجابي كافي لدعم الدولار أمام كلاً من اليورو والين. ومع مرور الوقت في يوم التداول، سوف تتأثر مستويات الدولار بمعدلات الشكاوى الأسبوعية من البطالة الأمريكية التي سيتم الإعلان عنها اليوم في الساعة 13:30 بتوقيت جرينتش. وفي ظل توقعات اغلب المحللين بأن يسجل هذا التقرير قراءة 465 ألف، ستكون هذه القراءة ايجابية للدولار، حيث أنها ستكون بذلك غير متغيرة كثيرًا عن الأسبوع الماضي. أي إذا ارتفعت هذه القراءة على نحو غير متوقع إلى حوالي 500 ألف، فقد يفقد المستثمرون الثقة في التعافي الاقتصادي الأمريكي. وقد يؤدي هذا إلى انخفاض الدولار وينتج عنه ارتفاعات ايجابية لليورو. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض اليورو إلى ما دون مستوى 1.4500*
انخفض اليورو إلى ما دون الحاجز النفسي الهام 1.4500 أمام الدولار الأمريكي في بداية التداول صباح اليوم ويقع التداول في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 1.4465. ومن الممكن أن يكون الانخفاض في قيمة العملة الأوروبية بسبب الاستمرار من المخاوف بشأن الديون بين الدول الأوروبية، هذا بالإضافة إلى البيانات الايجابية الأمريكية. وأمام الين، انخفض اليورو في بداية التداول اليوم، ويقع في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 129.92. وفي ظل احتشاد اغلب المستثمرين إلى العملات الآمنة مثل الدولار والين، تراجع اليورو/ ين بشكل إضافي اليوم. وفي ظل عدم وجود بيانات اقتصادية خاصة باليورو اليوم، سوف يبحث التجار عن مصادر أخرى لتحديد الطريقة التي ستسلكها العملة الأوروبية. يعتبر تقرير الشكاوى من البطالة الأمريكية أحد هذه المؤشرات. إذا جاءت ها التقرير كما هو متوقع وتشجع المستثمرون لفكرة ارتفاع معدل تعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي، فمن المحتمل انخفاض اليورو في فترة الظهيرة. من ناحية أخرى، سوف يحقق اليورو ارتفاعات إذا جاء هذا التقرير الأمريكي أعلى من القراءة المتوقعة. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين يتكبد خسائر أمام الدولار* 
تأثر الين سلبًا أيضًا بارتفاعات الدولار الأخيرة ويقع تداوله فوق مستوى 90.00 أمام العملة الأمريكية. ويبدو الين في حالة أفضل أمام اليورو، حيث انخفض مستواه إلى 129.80 تقريبًا في بداية صباح التداول. ومن المحتمل أن يستمر الين عند مستوياته الحالية، حيث تهدف الحكومة اليابانية إلى الحفاظ على قيمة الين المنخفضة لدعم قطاع الصادرات. وهذا يعني أن أي مؤشرات اقتصادية سلبية أمريكية قد يكون لها تأثير ايجابي على الين. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- ارتفاع أسعار النفط بسبب انخفاض المخزونات* 
بعد تقرير وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية الذي أظهر انخفاض في عروض النفط الخام، ارتفعت الأسعار ويقع تداولها الآن فوق مستوى 74 دولار للبرميل. وعلى الرغم من توقعات المحللين بانخفاض العروض، سجلت العروض مستوى أعلى بمقدار مليون برميل عن ما هو متوقع. وكان ارتفاع أسعار النفط الخام بسبب انعدام الاستقرار في الشرق الأوسط، وخاصةً استمرار التوترات في إيران بسبب البرنامج النووي. ومن المحتمل أن تبقى الأسعار عند مستوياتها الحالية لبعض الوقت، حيث من غير المتوقع أن تكون هناك تطورات كبيرة في قضية إيران في المستقبل القريب. على التجار التركيز على أي أخبار كبيرة من الشرق الأوسط، حيث من المحتمل أن تكون هذه الأخبار مؤثرة على النفط الخام. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
تعرض اليورو/ دولار لاتجاه هبوطي خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين. ويبدو أن هذا الاتجاه قد اقترب من نهايته. ويظهر على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي أن هذا الزوج يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يتحقق في أي وقت قريب. قد يكون من الحكمة اليوم الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يبدو أن سعر هذا الزوج يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يكون وشيك. ويدعم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الصعودي على مؤشر الزخم على الرسم البياني للساعة. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الصعودي، ستكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يفقد الاتجاه الصعودي قوته ويبدو أن هذا الزوج متماسك حول مستوى 90.10. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي يفقد قوته وان التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. قد يكون البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة هو الخيار الأمثل اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
سلك هذا الزوج السلوك الصعودي خلال الأسبوعين الماضيين. إلا أن المؤشرات الفنية تدعم الحركة الهبوطية اليوم. ويشير مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي وللأربع ساعات إلى أن هذا الزوج يتحرك في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. قد يكون من الأفضل اليوم البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنية الاسترليني/الفرنك السويسري GBP/CHF*
استمر الباوند/ فرنك في الحركة الصعودية مما دفع بالسعر إلى منطقة ذروة الشراء على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي. وليس هذا فقط، بل يبدو أن هناك تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. وبالتالي لدى تجار الفوركس الفرصة لانتظار الاختراق الهبوطي على الرسم البياني للساعة ثم الدخول بيع لركوب الموجة الهبوطية الوشيكة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard*


*اتجاه الدولار الصعودي يستمر لليوم الثالث*

ارتفع الدولار يوم أمس بسبب تجدد المخاوف الكبيرة إزاء الديون الكبيرة في اليونان، وكذلك بسبب النظرة الواقعية التي أصبحت لدى التجار حول توقيت بدء البنك الفيدرالي في تضييق السياسة النقدية الأمريكية. ومن المنتظر الإعلان عن مجموعة من البيانات الأوروبية التي قد تقود حركة التداول حتى الأجازة الأسبوعية. وفي ظل اقتراب موسم الأجازات والعام الجديد، قد يرتفع معدل تذبذب الحركة اليوم حيث سيصبح حجم التداول ضعيفًا. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- ارتفاع الدولار إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 3 أشهر أمام اليورو* 
حقق الدولار مرة أخرى ارتفاعات كبيرة أمام سلة العملات خلال جلسة التداول يوم الخميس، مرتفعًا إلى أعلى مستوى جديد خلال 3 أشهر. وقد ساعد على ارتفاع الدولار المخاوف من عدم قدرة اليونان على تسديد ديونها مما أدى بالتجار إلى تجنب اليورو. كما أن المحللين يتوقعون التوقيت الذي سيبدأ فيه البنك الفيدرالي في تضييق السياسة النقدية الأمريكية. وقد ارتفع الدولار اليوم بما يزيد عن 0.9% أمام اليورو ليغلق عند مستوى 1.4389، مرتفعًا عن سعر الافتتاح الذي كان عند مستوى 1.4522. وقد كان سبب التغير في سعر الصرف هو تخفيض وكالة ستاندرد آند بور للتصنيف الائتماني مستوى التصنيف الائتماني لليونان. وقد حذرت الشركة من احتمالية أن يكون هناك تخفيضات مستقبلية في مستوى التصنيف الائتماني حتى يطرأ على الوضع المالي تغيرات كبيرة. وكان تخفيض مستوى التصنيف الائتماني في اليونان سبب في الضغط على اليورو، حيث ينظر التجار الآن إلى الاقتصاد الأمريكي على انه الأفضل بالمقارنة مع الاقتصاد الأوروبي. ويتسبب ذلك في إعادة فحص التجار لاحتمالية رفع البنك الفيدرالي لأسعار الفائدة. وعلى الرغم من عدم وجود تغير في نتيجة اجتماع اللجنة الفيدرالية للسوق المفتوحة يوم الأربعاء، إلا أن ارتفاع الدولار قد يدفع البنك الفيدرالي إلى إعادة تقييم قراره في الاجتماع القادم. سوف يكون تركيز السوق خلال جلسة تداول اليوم الجمعة موجه إلى مجموعة الأحداث والبيانات الاقتصادية من منطقة اليورو. سيكون المحرك الأساسي للسوق اليوم هو مؤشر IfO الألماني لمناخ العمل. يعتبر هذا المؤشر مسح يتم إجراءه على رجال الصناعة والبنّائين وبائعي التجزئة، ويرتبط بدرجة عالية بالاقتصاد الألماني. سيتم الإعلان عن هذا التقرير اليوم في الساعة 04:00 بتوقيت جرينتش. وقد يستمر اتجاه الدولار القوي مع حلول التداول اليوم، حيث يقع اليورو/ دولار عند مستوى دعم هام عند 1.4270. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- الديون اليونانية تدفع باليورو إلى الانخفاض*
أخذ التجار والاقتصاديون على حد سواء نظرة واقعية يوم أمس عن الاقتصادي الأوروبي بعد أن قامت وكالة ستاندرد آند بور للتصنيف الائتماني بخفض مستوى التصنيف الائتماني في اليونان يوم أمس. وقد تسبب هذا في تغير الآراء حول الاقتصاد الذي يتعافى من الركود الأخير بشكل أسرع؛ الأمريكي أم الأوروبي؟ يشعر البعض أن حركة اليورو قد تمتد أكثر بعد ارتفاع اليورو/ دولار إلى أعلى مستوى في نوفمبر عند 1.5143. ومنذ ذلك الحين، انخفض هذا الزوج وأصبح تداوله الآن تحت مستوى 1.4350. وتعود أسباب هذا إلى تحسن الآراء تجاه الاقتصاد الأمريكي، والى احتمالية تضييق السياسة النقدية الأمريكية.، والى النظرة العامة بضعف الاقتصاد الأوروبي. وبينما يبدو أن الاقتصاديات القوية في منطقة اليورو؛ ألمانيا وفرنسا، تندفع بعيدًا عن الركود الاقتصادي بسبب الميزانيات الحكومية الكبيرة للتحفيز الاقتصادي والضعف السابق للدولار؛ إلا أن الدول الأصغر مثل اليونان واسبانيا والنمسا قد تؤدي إلى تراجع معدل تعافي الاقتصاد الأوروبي مقارنةً بالاقتصاد الأمريكي. ومن احد المميزات التي يتحلى بها الاقتصاد الأمريكي عن الاتحاد الأوروبي هي أنه عندما يتعلق الأمر بالتماسك القومي المالي يكون هناك قرار واحد من جهة واحدة وهي الحكومة الفيدرالية. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- ارتفاع الين مقابل الدولار* 
على الرغم من ارتفاع الدولار يوم أمس أمام اغلب العملات الأساسية، أظهر الين قوة كبيرة أمام الدولار، حيث انخفض الدولار/ ين بنسبة 0.7% ويقع تداوله الآن عند مستوى 89.56. وفي بداية التداول، فشل هذا الزوج في اختراق مستوى الدعم 89.00. ويشعر المسئولون اليابانيون بالقرب من أن يكون لقوة الين تأثير عكسي على الاقتصاد الأمريكي. وقد أدلى نائب رئيس الوزراء الياباني بتصريحات له يوم أمس أفاد فيها أنه يدعم الين الضعيف. فقد يكون ضعف الين مصدر دعم لليابان، حيث أن انخفاض الين يجعل الصادرات اليابانية أرخص في الأسواق العالمية، مما يدعم التعافي الاقتصادي في البلاد ويساعد على تجنب الدخول في دورة ثانية من الركود. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- قوة الدولار قد تعوق أسعار النفط الخام*
شهدت أسعار النفط الخام انخفاض يوم أمس ولكنها تمكنت من إعادة تنظيم نفسها، حيث ارتفع الدولار أمام اليورو. وقد انخفضت الأسعار إلى أدنى مستوى عند 72.87 من 74.79 دولار يوم أمس، حيث ارتفع الدولار أمام اليورو بنسبة 0.9%. وقد تحركت أسعار النفط الخام في الاتجاه المعاكس لحركة الدولار. وبينما تتحرك أسعار النفط الخام في الاتجاه الايجابي خلال أوقات ضعف الدولار، كان الاتجاه الصعودي الأخير للدولار عائق أمام ارتفاع سعر النفط الخام. تتحسن الثقة في الاقتصاد الأمريكي، وبالتالي قد يشعر تجار النفط بلعنة قوة الدولار. وهذا أمر طبيعي لأن سعر النفط الخام يكون بالدولار الأمريكي. وبالتالي فإن اتجاه الدولار الصعودي يجعل من النفط الخام سلعة أغلى ثمنًا وأقل جاذبية. وسوف يكون رفع سعر الفائدة الأمريكية سلبي للنفط الخام. وفي ظل هذه العوامل، قد نرى تراجع النفط الخام إلى مستوى 70 دولار. 


*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يتحرك هذا الزوج في منطقة ذروة البيع على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. ويدعم هذه الفكرة الاتجاه الصعودي على مؤشر الزخم على الرسم البياني للساعة. وعندما يتحقق الاختراق الصعودي، ستكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يظهر على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات إشارات متضاربة، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة. إلا أن مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يتحقق في المستقبل القريب. قد يكون الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة هو الإستراتيجية المناسبة اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يتحرك هذا الزوج في مدى تداول محدد منذ فترة حتى الآن بدون اتجاه واضح. ويقدم لنا الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات متضاربة. ولا تقدم جميع مؤشرات التذبذب على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات اتجاه واضح أيضًا. قد تكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي انتظار إشارة أوضح على الرسم البياني للساعة. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
سجل هذا الزوج سلوك صعودي في الأيام العديدة الماضية. إلا أن البيانات الفنية تدل على أن هذا الاتجاه قد ينعكس في أي وقت قريب. على سبيل المثال، يشير الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى أن الانعكاس الهبوطي وشيك. قد يكون البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة هو الخيار الحكيم اليوم. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold*
تنخفض أسعار الذهب مرة أخرى ويقع تداولها عند مستوى 1105.40 دولار للأوقية. وفي الوقت الحالي، يقدم مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات صعودية مما يدل على أن الذهب قد تدخل في ارتفاع. قد تكون هذه فرصة كبيرة لتجار الفوركس للدخول في اتجاه قوي.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذه مؤشرات اقتصادية لهذا الاسبوع



للمزيد من التفاصيل حول مؤشرات اقتصادية لهذا  الاسبوع المرجوا زيارة الموقع على هذا الرابط 


مؤشرات اقتصادية*

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard

**هل سيستمر الدولار في قوته؟* 

كان اتجاه الدولار الصعودي هو من أكثر الاتجاهات أهمية في السوق خلال الأسبوع الماضي. فمنذ الإعلان عن النتيجة الايجابية لتقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزارعي، يستمر الدولار في التعافي على كافة القطاعات. والسؤال الأساسي خلال هذا الأسبوع هو إذا ما كان من الممكن أن تزيد قوة الدولار. وفيما يلي المزيد من التفاصيل عن ذلك. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- استمرار ارتفاع الدولار* 
استمر الدولار في الارتفاع خلال الأسبوع الماضي. فقد زادت قوة الدولار أمام جميع العملات الأساسية خلال الأسبوع الماضي. وانخفض اليورو/ دولار إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 3 أسابيع إلى مستوى 1.4260. ساعدت العديد من المؤشرات الاقتصادية الايجابية من أمريكا على امتداد اتجاه الدولار الصعودي. فقد ارتفع مؤشر أسعار المنتجين بنسبة 1.8% في نوفمبر. ويدل هذا على ارتفاع معدل التضخم في أمريكا. ويدل هذا التضخم بالتالي على أن المستهلكين يشعرون بالثقة لإنفاق المزيد من الأموال، وتعتبر هذه من الأهداف الأساسية لتحقيق التعافي الاقتصادي. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، ارتفع مؤشر فيلادلفيا الصناعي الفيدرالي والذي يعتبر مؤشر قيادي لقياس الصحة الاقتصادية، إلى مستوى 20.4. ومن المنظور العام، يبدو أن الثقة العالمية في الاقتصاد الأمريكي تزداد قوة في الوقت الحالي. وهذا يعني أنه طالما أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي سوف يستمر في تقديم بيانات تؤكد على ذلك، فمن المحتمل أن يستمر الدولار في اتجاهه الصعودي. خلال هذا الأسبوع، ستكون اغلب البيانات الهامة من الاقتصاد الأمريكي عن القطاع العقاري. التقرير الأول هو مبيعات المنازل الموجودة يوم الثلاثاء والذي من المتوقع أن يسجل قراءة 6.31 مليون وحدة خلال نوفمبر. والتقرير الثاني هو مبيعات المنازل الجديدة يوم الأربعاء والذي من المتوقع أن يسجل قراءة 442.000 من المنازل الجديدة المباعة خلال نوفمبر. إذا جاء كلا التقريرين بنتائج ايجابية فمن المحتمل أن يدعم هذا الدولار. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض اليورو أمام العملات الأساسية* 
انخفض اليورو أمام اغلب العملات الأساسية خلال الأسبوع الماضي. فقد انخفض اليورو بمقدار 500 نقطة تقريبًا أمام الدولار الأسبوع الماضي حيث سجل أدنى مستوى خلال 3 أشهر. كما انخفض اليورو أمام الباوند والين. وهناك سببين أساسيين لانخفاض اليورو الأسبوع الماضي. الأول هو النتائج المتضاربة من منطقة اليورو. فبعد شهر من البيانات الايجابية من منطقة اليورو، فشلت التقارير الاقتصادية الأساسية الأسبوع الماضي في الاستمرار في الاتجاه الايجابي. وقد انخفض تقرير ZEW للثقة في الاقتصاد إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 5 أشهر، مسجلاً مستوى 48.00، وفضل في الوصول إلى التوقعات بقراءة 50.9. علاوة على ذلك،يعتبر هذا الانخفاض الثالث على التوالي في مؤشر الثقة في الاقتصاد الأوروبي. والسبب الثاني لانخفاض اليورو هو قوة الدولار, فبعد أشهر قليلة من ضعف الدولار، استعادت العملة الأمريكية قوته. ومن المنطقي أن يؤدي هذا إلى بدء اليورو في تصحيح هبوطي معتدل، حيث تعتبر هذه هي العملتين العالمتين الأساسيتين. خلال هذا الأسبوع، من المتوقع الإعلان عن بيانات عالية التأثير من منطقة اليورو. وننصح التجار بتتبع تقريرين من المنطقة؛ الأول هو المؤشر الألماني لمناخ المستهلك، والثاني هو المؤشر الفرنسي لإنفاق المستهلك. يتوقع المحللون نتيجة معتدلة من هذين التقريرين. إذا سجلت هذه التقارير نتائج أعلى من التوقعات، فقد يحصل اليورو على دعم من ذلك متخلصًا من بعض خسائر الأسبوع الماضي. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين يشهد نتائج متضاربة* 
استمر الين في تذبذبه خلال جلسة التداول الأسبوع الماضي. فمن ناحية، ارتفع الين أمام اليورو وانخفض اليورو/ ين إلى 127.50. ومن ناحية أخرى، انخفض الين أمام الدولار إلى أدنى مستوى خلال شهر كامل حيث ارتفع هذا الزوج إلى مستوى 90.89. ومن أهم البيانات التي صدرت الأسبوع الماضي عن الاقتصاد الياباني هي قرار سعر الفائدة اليابانية. فقد قرر البنك الياباني ترك سعر الفائدة عند مستواها الحالي عند 0.10%. وهذا يجعل من سعر الفائدة اليابانية الأقل بين أسعار الفائدة في الدول الصناعية. يستمر البنك الياباني في إضعاف الين بطريقته من اجل دعم الصناعة اليابانية مما يساعد بالتالي على التعافي الاقتصادي. وتعتبر أسعار الفائدة المنخفضة هي الأداة الأساسية التي يعتمد على البنك الياباني لتحقيق ذلك، ويبدو انه ينجح في هدفه بإضعاف الين. ويكمن سبب ارتفاع الين أمام اليورو في ضعف اليورو والذي إصابته حالة من الضعف على كافة القطاعات. خلال هذا الأسبوع، من المنتظر الإعلان عن العديد من البيانات المثيرة للاهتمام من اليابان. سيتم الإعلان عن مؤشر القطاع الصناعي يوم الأربعاء ومؤشر إنفاق الأسر يوم الخميس ومؤشر أسعار المستهلك في طوكيو باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة يوم الخميس. ننصح التجار بتتبع هذه المؤشرات من اجل تحديد اتجاه الين هذا الأسبوع. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- تعافي النفط الخام مرتدًا إلى 75 دولار للبرميل.* 
ارتفعت أسعار النفط الخام على نحو مفاجئ الأسبوع الماضي. فبعد انخفاضه إلى ما دون مستوى 70 دولار للبرميل للمرة الأولى خلال شهرين، تخلص النفط الخام من بعض خسائره ووصل سعر برميل النفط إلى 75.48 دولار يوم الجمعة. ويبدو أن أسعار النفط الخام قد ارتفعت بسبب الثقة الايجابية في أن الطلب العالمي على الطاقة سوف يزيد بسبب تعافي الاقتصاديات الرائدة من الركود. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يبدو أن البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية الايجابية المستمرة تعتبر سبب أساسي في اتجاه النفط الصعودي. تعتبر أمريكا هي مستهلك الطاقة الأول في العالم وبالتالي فإن تعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي قد يدعم الطلب على النفط. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، ساهم في ارتفاع أسعار النفط التوترات في الشرق الأوسط، حيث احتلت القوات الإيرانية حقل نفطي في منطقة الحدود الفاصلة بينها وبين العراق. خلال هذا الأسبوع، ننصح التجار بتتبع التقارير الاقتصادية الأمريكية الأساسية حيث سيكون لها تأثير كبير على أسعار السلع وخاصةً على أسعار النفط. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، على التجار تتبع تقرير مخزونات النفط الخام يوم الأربعاء، لأنه عادةً ما يكون له تأثير كبير على السوق وبالتالي على التجار الاستعداد لذلك. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
وفقًا لمؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي، يقع تداول هذا الزوج في الوقت الحالي في منطقة ذروة البيع مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. ويدعم الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي هذه الفكرة ويظهر عليه تكوّن تقاطع صعودي، مما يدل على احتمالية الحركة الصعودية. قد يرغب التجار في شراء هذا الزوج اليوم. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يستمر التصحيح الهبوطي طويل المدى لهذا الزوج ولا تظهر سوى إشارات فنية بسيطة للتغير. يظهر على الرسم البياني اليومي إشارات محايدة. ويظهر على الرسم البياني الأسبوعي اتجاه هبوطي واضح، حيث يتحرك هذا الزوج عند الحد العلوي من البولنجر باند عند 1.6876، متقاطعًا من خط الوسط، مع احتمالية الوصول إلى الحد السفلي من البولنجر باند. قد يرغب التجار الذين يعملون على صفقات المدى الطويل في البيع مع وضع حد لإغلاق الصفقة باتجاه الحد السفلي من البولنجر باند بالقرب من مستوى 1.5860. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يمكن أن نرى ضيق في البولنجر باند على الرسم البياني للساعة مما دل على الاختراق الوشيك لأحد حديه. ووفقًا للرسم البياني اليومي، يقع تداول هذا الزوج عند النصف العلوي من البولنجر باند، مما يؤدي بنا إلى الاعتقاد بأن هذا الزوج سوف يستمر في هذا الاتجاه. يمكن للتجار الدخول شراء عند اختراق هذا الزوج. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
يظهر على الرسم البيان اليومي أن السعر يقع في منطقة ذروة البيع حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية فوق مستوى 80، مما يؤدي بنا إلى الاعتقاد إلى أن التصحيح في الطريق. قد يرغب التجار في البيع مع حد لجني الأرباح عند خط الوسط في البولنجر باند عند 1.0245. 

*الجنية الاسترليني/الدولار الامريكي GBP/USD*
يظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة لهذا الزوج احتمالية أن يكون هناك تصحيح هبوطي. يقع تداول هذا الزوج في الوقت الحالي فوق الحد العلوي للبولنجر باند. ويبدو من خلال مؤشر القوة النسبية أن هذا الزوج يقع في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على احتمالية انخفاض السعر. كما نرى أن هناك احتمالية بأن يكون هناك تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء. قد يرغب تجار الفوركس في بيع هذا الزوج لركوب الحركة الهبوطية المحتملة.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard

**ارتفاع الدولار بعد بيانات القطاع العقاري والإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي*

*استمر الدولار اليوم في اكتساب المزيد من القوة أمام العملات الأساسية خلال جلسة يوم الثلاثاء. وقد قاد الدولار إلى الارتفاع ذلك الارتفاع الذي شهدته مبيعات المنازل الموجودة لشهر نوفمبر والقراءة النهائية للإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي للفصل الثالث من العام مما يدل على أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي يتحسن. 
*
*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- ارتفاع الدولار تأثرًا بالبيانات الاقتصادية الايجابية* 
*شهدت جلسة التداول يوم أمس ارتفاع في الدولار أمام سلة العملات بعد أن تم الإعلان عن بيانات أمريكية أفادت بأن الاقتصاد الأمريكي قد يكون في طريقه للتعافي. وقد قاد حركة تداول الدولار يوم أمس تقرير مبيعات المنازل الموجودة وبيانات الإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي. ارتفعت مبيعات المنازل الموجودة بمقدار 6.54 مليون منزل بعد أن كانت التوقعات بقراءة 6.29 مليون فقط خلال نوفمبر، مما ساعد على دعم الرغبة في امتلاك الدولار. أما الإنتاج المحلي الإجمالي فقد ارتفع بنسبة 2.2% للفصل الثالث من العام وكان هذا كافيً لتشجيع المزيد من عمليات شراء الدولار أمام العملات الأخرى. أغلق اليورو/ دولار يوم التداول عند مستوى 1.4253، منخفضًا من مستوى 1.4285. وكان الدولار قد حصل على المزيد من القوة أمام الباوند، حيث انخفض الباوند/ دولار إلى 1.5969 عن المستوى الذي كان عليه في وقت مبكر يوم أمس عند 1.6053. سيكون التركيز خلال جلسة نيويورك اليوم على تقرير مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية الجديدة.، والذي من المتوقع أن يسجل ارتفاع بمقدار 442 ألف خلال نوفمبر. ولهذا المؤشر القدرة على زيادة الزخم للاتجاه الصعودي الأخير للدولار, وقد نرى تداول اليورو/ دولار عند مستويات اقل إذا جاء هذا التقرير الأمريكي بقراءة أفضل من التوقعات، حيث قد يقترب هذا الزوج من مستوى 1.4190.* 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- تخفيض التصنيف الائتماني في اليونان* 
*في ظل ارتفاع الدولار، اتجه اليورو إلى الانخفاض، حيث يقع تداول اليورو في الوقت الحالي عند أدنى مستوى له خلال 3 أشهر ونصف الشهر. ولم يكن هناك اختلاف كبير عن ذلك يوم أمس، حيث تداول اليورو بانخفاض أمام الدولار، على الرغم من ارتفاع العملة الأوروبية أمام الباوند والين. كان تداول اليورو/ باند بارتفاع عند مستوى 0.8923 بعد أن كان سعر الافتتاح عند مستوى 0.8896، وكان اليورو/ ين عند مستوى 130.87 بعد أن كان يوم أمس عند مستوى 130.09. وقد أصبحت أراء السوق ضد اليورو، حيث توجد احتمالات بأن الاقتصاد الأمريكي يتعافى بشكل أسرع من اقتصاد منطقة اليورو. كما ساعد على ارتفاع الزخم الصعودي للدولار تلك الافتراضات بأن البنك الفيدرالي سوق يبدأ رفع عر الفائدة في وقت اقرب من المتوقع. وقد ظهرت إشارة اليوم بضعف الاقتصاد الأوروبي عندما أعلنت وكالة "مودي" لخدمة المستثمر عن تخفيض التصنيف الائتماني لليونان. وقالت الوكالة أيضًا أنه من غير المحتمل أن يساعد البنك المركزي الأوروبي اليونان على تسديد ديونها. على التجار تتبع تقرير معدل إنفاق المستهلك الفرنسي اليوم لأنه إذا حاء بقراءة أفضل من التوقعات فسوف يشجع هذا على زيادة عمليات شراء اليورو أمام الباوند. على التجار تتبع محضر اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية من البنك البريطاني. وسوف نبحث في هذا التقرير عن أي إشارات ببدء البنك في تضييق السياسة النقدية البريطانية.* 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين في الأسبوع السابع من الانخفاض أمام الدولار*
*يقع الين في الوقت الحالي في الأسبوع السابع من الانخفاض أمام الدولار. ويعتبر هذا شيء ايجابي بالنسبة لوزرة المالية اليابانية وللقطاع الصناعي الياباني والذي يعتمد على ضعف الين لجعل ما ينتجونه من سلع أكثر تنافسية في السوق العالمية. في الوقت الحالي، يقع تداول الدولار/ ين عند مستوى 91.64 مرتفعًا من سعر الافتتاح الذي كان عند 91.06. وقد شهدنا عمليات شراء مكثفة على هذا الزوج بالقرب من مستوى 91. وقد أغلقت البنوك اليابانية اليوم في أجازة رسمية. وبالتالي، قد تكون للصفقات الكبيرة تأثير إضافي على الأسعار اليوم، حيث تقل السيولة مع اقتراب موسم الأجازات وتعمل طاولات التداول بقليل من الأفراد. وفي ظل قلة المبالغ المالية المتداولة، قد تكون هناك فرصة للتجار الأصغر للحصول على امتياز ارتفاع معدل تذبذب أسعار الين، وبالتالي قد تكون لديهم فرص كثيرة في هذا النوع من السوق.* 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- أوبك تقرر الحفاظ على معدل الناتج في ظل ارتفاع أسعار النفط الخام* 
*كما كان متوقع،قررت أوبك يوم أمس الحفاظ على معدل الإنتاج بدون تغيير من الدول الأعضاء، على الرغم من المطالبات بالموافقة على قطع معدلات الإنتاج. يقع النفط الخام في الوقت الحالي بالقرب من مستوى 74.25 دولار بعد أن كان مستوى الافتتاح عند مستوى 73.70 دولار ومن المحتمل أن تشهد الدول الأعضاء انخفاض في معدل عروض النفط الخام، حيث تعتبر المستويات الحالية مريحة أكثر للدول الأعضاء والذين يعتمدون على تصدير النفط الخام لتحريك اقتصادياتهم. وفي ظل ضعف الطلب على النفط، تخشى أوبك من ألا يكون قطع معدلات الإنتاج مجديًا، وبالتالي سيكون هناك قصور في التوازن بين العرض والطلب على النفط الخام، مما قد يؤدي إلى انخفاض الأسعار. وللتجار الذين لديهم نظرة طويلة المدى بارتفاع معدل العروض في السوق، يمكنهم الدخول بيع عند مستوى 75 دولار.* 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
*تتزايد الحركة الهبوطية لليورو/ دولار التي بدأت الشهر الماضي، ويقع تداول هذا الزوج في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 1.4245. إلا أن مؤشر القوة النسبة على الرسم البياني اليومي يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع مما دل على أن التصحيح الصعودي قد يتحقق في أي وقت قريب. قد يكون الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة هو الخيار الصحيح اليوم.* 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
*يبدو أن سعر هذا الزوج يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي مما يدل على أن التصحيح الصعودي وشيك. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الصعودي، ستكون الإستراتيجية المفضلة هي الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة.* 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
*يظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة إشارات متضاربة، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة. بينما يوجد تقاطعات هبوطية جديدة على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات ، مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك . قد يكون البيع هو القرار المناسب اليوم.* 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
*يفقد الاتجاه الصعودي قوته وتتماسك حركة هذا الزوج حول مستوى 1.0490. ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي في منطقة ذروة الشراء مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الصعودي يفقد قوته وأن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. عندما يتحقق الاختراق الهبوطي، سيكون البيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة هو الإستراتيجية المفضلة.* 

*الدولار الكندي/الين اليابانيCAD/JPY*
*استمر هذا الزوج في الحركة الصعودية مما دفع بالسعر في النهاية إلى منطقة ذروة الشراء على مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي. وليس هذا فقط، بل يظهر أن هناك تقاطع هبوطي وشيك على الاستوكاستك البطيء مما يدل على أن التصحيح الهبوطي وشيك. لدى تجار الفوركس الفرصة لانتظار الاختراق الهبوطي على الرسم البياني للساعة ثم الدخول بيع لركوب الموجة السعرية الوشيكة.*

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard*

*انخفاض الدولار أمام الين واليورو* 

بعد البيانات الأمريكية المحبطة للآمال عن مبيعات المنازل الجديدة التي تم الإعلان عنها يوم أمس، عكس الدولار مسار تداوله أمام العملات الأساسية. فقد حقق اليورو والين ارتفاعات كبيرة أمام العملة الأمريكية، وصمد كلاهما حتى جلسة اليوم الخميس. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- الدولار يتكبد خسائر بعد تقرير مبيعات المنازل الجديدة*
وفقًا للتقرير الذي تم الإعلان عنه يوم أمس، انخفضت مبيعات المنازل الجديدة إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 7 أشهر. وعلى الرغم من المؤشرات الايجابية الكثيرة التي تم الإعلان عنها حول الاقتصاد الأمريكي خلال الأسابيع الماضية، إلا أن ثقة المستثمرين في تعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي قد تضاءلت بسبب تقرير السوق العقاري يوم أمس. فقد سجلت مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية الجديدة قراءة اقل من المتوقع خلال نوفمبر مما تسبب في تضرر الدولار. بعد ارتفاعه إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 3 أشهر ونصف الشهر أمام اليورو عند مستوى 1.4216 يوم الثلاثاء، انخفض الدولار ويقع تداوله في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 1.4345. كما شهد الدولار/ ين حركة هبوطية بعد هذا التقرير ويقع تداوله في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 91.50. قد يرفع معدل تذبذب حركة العملة الأمريكية، حيث سيتم الإعلان عن عدد من البيانات التي قد تحدد الاتجاه الذي سيتخذه الدولار في المستقبل القريب. سيتم الإعلان في الساعة 13:30 بتوقيت جرينتش عن كلاً من طلبيات السلع المعمرة باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة والمعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة الأمريكية. إذا جاءت هذه التقارير متوافقة مع التوقعات، فقد يتمكن الدولار من عكس بعض خسائره. أما إذا جاءت اقل من المتوقع، فقد ينخفض الدولار أكثر قبل أجازة الكريسماس. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- اليورو يعوّض خسائره أمام العملات الأساسية*
لم يحقق اليورو ارتفاعات كبيرة خلال تداول يوم أمس أمام الدولار الأمريكي فقط. فبعد الإعلان عن محضر اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية البريطانية، ارتفع اليورو إلى أعلى مستوى خلال أسبوع كامل أمام الباوند. لم تقدم لجنة السياسة النقدية البريطانية أي إشارة واضحة حول إذا ما كان الاقتصاد البريطاني يتحسن مع اقتراب العام الجديد أم لا. وبالتالي تراجعت ثقة المستثمر، وارتفعت الثقة في اليورو. يقع تداول اليورو/ دولار في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 0.8974 وهو أعلى مستوى خلال 8 أيام. وفي ظل عدم وجود بيانات أساسية من أوروبا أو بريطانيا اليوم الخميس، يتوقع التجار صمود المستويات الحالية لهاتين العملتين حتى الأسبوع القادم عندما تفتح الأسواق أبوابها بعد أجازة الكريسماس. واليوم سيكون تركيز التجار على المؤشرات الاقتصادية الأمريكية. إذا جاءت أي قراءة أمريكية دون التوقعات، فقد يعزز هذا من ارتفاعات اليورو التي حققها يوم أمس. ومن ناحية أخرى، سجلت قراءات البطالة الأمريكية خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية قراءات قوية. إذا استمر هذا الاتجاه، فسوف تكون هذه أنباء سيئة لليورو. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- انخفاض الين أمام العملات ذات المخاطر العالية*
توجد توقعات بيرة بان البنك الياباني سوف حافظ على سعر الفائدة عند مستوى منخفض خلال المستقبل القريب بهدف كبح التضخم. وقد انخفض الين بالتالي أمام العملات ذات المخاطر الأعلى، وخاصةً أمام الدولار الاسترالي الذي ارتفع بنسبة 0.2% أمام الين. وفي الوقت الحالي، يقع تداول هذا الزوج عند مستوى 80.65. وعلى التجار الاستمرار في مراقبة هذا الزوج، حيث قد يؤدي تذبذب حركة الدولار الاسترالي إلى تصحيح هبوطي في المستقبل القريب. لا توجد بيانات هامة من اليابان قبل الأجازة الأسبوعية، وبالتالي من المتوقع أن يكون التداول هادئ اليوم. وعلى تجار الفوركس التركيز على بيانات المعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة الأمريكية، حيث قد يكون لها تأثير كبير على حركة الدولار/ ين. إذا جاء هذا التقرير بقراءة ايجابية، فقد يؤدي هذا إلى انعكاس ارتفاعات الين التي كان قد حققها يوم أمس أمام العملة الأمريكية. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- ارتفاع مفاجئ وقوي في أسعار النفط بعد التقرير الأمريكي* 
ارتفعت أسعار النفط بما يزيد عن 2 دولار للبرميل يوم أمس بعد التقرير التي أظهر يوم أمس انخفاض العروض النفطية في أمريكا بما يقل من التوقعات. تعتبر أمريكا هي المستهلك الأكبر للنفط في العالم. وعندما تنخفض العروض النفطية هناك، ترتفع أسعار النفط لتعويض ارتفاع الطلب. ارتفعت الأسعار بشكل إضافي بسبب طقس الشتاء القارص في الجزء الشرقي من البلاد. يقع تداول النفط في الوقت الحالي حول مستوى 77.25 دولار. وعلى التجار انتظار رد فعل السوق للبيانات الأمريكية اليوم، والتي ستكون مؤشر إضافي للاتجاه الذي سيتخذه النفط. إذا عكست هذه البيانات معدل تعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي بشكل سلبي، فقد تستمر أسعار النفط في الارتفاع. وعلى العكس، إذا جاءت التقارير الأمريكية اليوم بقراءات ايجابية، فقد يتراجع النفط عن المستويات المرتفعة الحالية. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يقدم هذا الزوج إشارات متضاربة، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين في منطقة ذروة الشراء، ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، بينما يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في منطقة ذروة البيع. من المفضل اليوم البيع. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يبدو أن هذا الزوج يقدم إشارات متضاربة، حيث يظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة وللساعتين اختراق الحد السفلي من البولنجر، ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين بالقرب من منطقة ذروة البيع، ويظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطع صعودي وشيك. من ناحية أخرى، يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي تقاطع هبوطي ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي وللثماني ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء. ويبدو أن المفضل اليوم هو الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي وللثماني ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع، بينما يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي تقاطع صعودي وكذلك على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. يبدو أن الشراء اليوم هو الخيار الأفضل. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين بالقرب من منطقة ذروة البيع، بينما يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات وعلى الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطعات صعودية جديدة. سيكون الشراء اليوم هو الخيار الحكيم. 

*اليورو/الكورونه النرويجية* 
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين وللأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع بينما يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي و للأربع ساعات تقاطع صعودي جديد. ويعرض الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطع صعودي جديد أيضًا. وبالتالي ننصح تجار الفوركس بالدخول شراء اليوم.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard*

*انخفاض الدولار أمام الين واليورو* 

بعد البيانات الأمريكية المحبطة للآمال عن مبيعات المنازل الجديدة التي تم الإعلان عنها يوم أمس، عكس الدولار مسار تداوله أمام العملات الأساسية. فقد حقق اليورو والين ارتفاعات كبيرة أمام العملة الأمريكية، وصمد كلاهما حتى جلسة اليوم الخميس. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- الدولار يتكبد خسائر بعد تقرير مبيعات المنازل الجديدة*
وفقًا للتقرير الذي تم الإعلان عنه يوم أمس، انخفضت مبيعات المنازل الجديدة إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 7 أشهر. وعلى الرغم من المؤشرات الايجابية الكثيرة التي تم الإعلان عنها حول الاقتصاد الأمريكي خلال الأسابيع الماضية، إلا أن ثقة المستثمرين في تعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي قد تضاءلت بسبب تقرير السوق العقاري يوم أمس. فقد سجلت مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية الجديدة قراءة اقل من المتوقع خلال نوفمبر مما تسبب في تضرر الدولار. بعد ارتفاعه إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 3 أشهر ونصف الشهر أمام اليورو عند مستوى 1.4216 يوم الثلاثاء، انخفض الدولار ويقع تداوله في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 1.4345. كما شهد الدولار/ ين حركة هبوطية بعد هذا التقرير ويقع تداوله في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 91.50. قد يرفع معدل تذبذب حركة العملة الأمريكية، حيث سيتم الإعلان عن عدد من البيانات التي قد تحدد الاتجاه الذي سيتخذه الدولار في المستقبل القريب. سيتم الإعلان في الساعة 13:30 بتوقيت جرينتش عن كلاً من طلبيات السلع المعمرة باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة والمعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة الأمريكية. إذا جاءت هذه التقارير متوافقة مع التوقعات، فقد يتمكن الدولار من عكس بعض خسائره. أما إذا جاءت اقل من المتوقع، فقد ينخفض الدولار أكثر قبل أجازة الكريسماس. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- اليورو يعوّض خسائره أمام العملات الأساسية*
لم يحقق اليورو ارتفاعات كبيرة خلال تداول يوم أمس أمام الدولار الأمريكي فقط. فبعد الإعلان عن محضر اجتماع لجنة السياسة النقدية البريطانية، ارتفع اليورو إلى أعلى مستوى خلال أسبوع كامل أمام الباوند. لم تقدم لجنة السياسة النقدية البريطانية أي إشارة واضحة حول إذا ما كان الاقتصاد البريطاني يتحسن مع اقتراب العام الجديد أم لا. وبالتالي تراجعت ثقة المستثمر، وارتفعت الثقة في اليورو. يقع تداول اليورو/ دولار في الوقت الحالي عند مستوى 0.8974 وهو أعلى مستوى خلال 8 أيام. وفي ظل عدم وجود بيانات أساسية من أوروبا أو بريطانيا اليوم الخميس، يتوقع التجار صمود المستويات الحالية لهاتين العملتين حتى الأسبوع القادم عندما تفتح الأسواق أبوابها بعد أجازة الكريسماس. واليوم سيكون تركيز التجار على المؤشرات الاقتصادية الأمريكية. إذا جاءت أي قراءة أمريكية دون التوقعات، فقد يعزز هذا من ارتفاعات اليورو التي حققها يوم أمس. ومن ناحية أخرى، سجلت قراءات البطالة الأمريكية خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية قراءات قوية. إذا استمر هذا الاتجاه، فسوف تكون هذه أنباء سيئة لليورو. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- انخفاض الين أمام العملات ذات المخاطر العالية*
توجد توقعات بيرة بان البنك الياباني سوف حافظ على سعر الفائدة عند مستوى منخفض خلال المستقبل القريب بهدف كبح التضخم. وقد انخفض الين بالتالي أمام العملات ذات المخاطر الأعلى، وخاصةً أمام الدولار الاسترالي الذي ارتفع بنسبة 0.2% أمام الين. وفي الوقت الحالي، يقع تداول هذا الزوج عند مستوى 80.65. وعلى التجار الاستمرار في مراقبة هذا الزوج، حيث قد يؤدي تذبذب حركة الدولار الاسترالي إلى تصحيح هبوطي في المستقبل القريب. لا توجد بيانات هامة من اليابان قبل الأجازة الأسبوعية، وبالتالي من المتوقع أن يكون التداول هادئ اليوم. وعلى تجار الفوركس التركيز على بيانات المعدلات الأسبوعية للشكاوى من البطالة الأمريكية، حيث قد يكون لها تأثير كبير على حركة الدولار/ ين. إذا جاء هذا التقرير بقراءة ايجابية، فقد يؤدي هذا إلى انعكاس ارتفاعات الين التي كان قد حققها يوم أمس أمام العملة الأمريكية. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- ارتفاع مفاجئ وقوي في أسعار النفط بعد التقرير الأمريكي* 
ارتفعت أسعار النفط بما يزيد عن 2 دولار للبرميل يوم أمس بعد التقرير التي أظهر يوم أمس انخفاض العروض النفطية في أمريكا بما يقل من التوقعات. تعتبر أمريكا هي المستهلك الأكبر للنفط في العالم. وعندما تنخفض العروض النفطية هناك، ترتفع أسعار النفط لتعويض ارتفاع الطلب. ارتفعت الأسعار بشكل إضافي بسبب طقس الشتاء القارص في الجزء الشرقي من البلاد. يقع تداول النفط في الوقت الحالي حول مستوى 77.25 دولار. وعلى التجار انتظار رد فعل السوق للبيانات الأمريكية اليوم، والتي ستكون مؤشر إضافي للاتجاه الذي سيتخذه النفط. إذا عكست هذه البيانات معدل تعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي بشكل سلبي، فقد تستمر أسعار النفط في الارتفاع. وعلى العكس، إذا جاءت التقارير الأمريكية اليوم بقراءات ايجابية، فقد يتراجع النفط عن المستويات المرتفعة الحالية. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يقدم هذا الزوج إشارات متضاربة، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين في منطقة ذروة الشراء، ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، بينما يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في منطقة ذروة البيع. من المفضل اليوم البيع. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يبدو أن هذا الزوج يقدم إشارات متضاربة، حيث يظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة وللساعتين اختراق الحد السفلي من البولنجر، ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين بالقرب من منطقة ذروة البيع، ويظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطع صعودي وشيك. من ناحية أخرى، يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي تقاطع هبوطي ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي وللثماني ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء. ويبدو أن المفضل اليوم هو الشراء مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي وللثماني ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع، بينما يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي تقاطع صعودي وكذلك على الماكد على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. يبدو أن الشراء اليوم هو الخيار الأفضل. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين بالقرب من منطقة ذروة البيع، بينما يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات وعلى الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطعات صعودية جديدة. سيكون الشراء اليوم هو الخيار الحكيم. 

*اليورو/الكورونه النرويجية* 
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعتين وللأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع بينما يظهر على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي و للأربع ساعات تقاطع صعودي جديد. ويعرض الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة تقاطع صعودي جديد أيضًا. وبالتالي ننصح تجار الفوركس بالدخول شراء اليوم.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard*

*هل سيستمر اليورو في الارتفاع؟*

كان الحدث الأكثر أهمية الأسبوع الماضي هو توقف اتجاه الدولار الصعودي أمام اليورو. فبعد انخفاض اليورو/ دور بما يزيد عن 900 نقطة، يبدو أن التصحيح الهبوطي قد يكون محدود. والسؤال الأساسي الآن هو إذا ما كان يمكن للدولار الارتفاع أمام اليورو مرة أخرى خلال هذا العام. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- توقف قوة الدولار أمام اليورو* 
استمر الدولار في الارتفاع أمام اغلب العملات الأساسية خلال جلسة التداول الأسبوع الماضي فيما عدا اليورو. فقد زادت قوة الدولار أمام الباوند وارتفاع بما يزيد عن 100 نقطة أمام الين. إلا أن الدولار قد فشل في الامتداد في الاتجاه الصعودي أمام اليورو، حيث ارتفع اليورو/ دولار باتجاه مستويات 1.44.وقد كان التفاؤل تجاه الاقتصاد الأمريكي، الذي أدى إلى زيادة قوة الدولار خاصةً في بداية الأسبوع الماضي؛ نتيجة القراءة الايجابية لتقرير مبيعات المنازل الأمريكية الموجودة. فقد أظهر هذا التقرير أنه قد تم بيع 6.54 مليون وحدة خلال نوفمبر، بينما كانت تشير التوقعات إلى قراءة 6.29. وقد أدت هذه النتيجة إلى استعادة المستثمرين الثقة في تعافي الاقتصاد الأمريكي. وبسبب حقيقة أن السبب في الأزمة الاقتصادية من البداية كان تدهور القطاع العقاري الأمريكي، فإن مثل هذه النتيجة الايجابية خلقت رأي في السوق لأن التعافي الكامل للاقتصاد قد يتحقق في وقت اقرب من المتوقع. وكان سبب توقف ارتفاع الدولار ودخوله في اتجاه هبوطي أمام اليورو هو تقرير آخر من القطاع العقاري الأمريكي- وهو تقرير مبيعات المنازل الجديدة. يقيس هذا التقرير عدد المنازل للعائلات الفردية التي تم بيعها خلال نوفمبر.بينما كان منا لمتوقع أن يسجل هذا التقرير قراءة 442.000 إلا أن القراءة الفعلية جاءت محبطة للغاية، حيث سجلت 355.000. وفي الحقيقة كان لهذه النتيجة تأثير عكسي على الدولار. فقد خلقت هذه النتيجة أراء في السوق بأن أداء القطاع العقاري الأمريكي ليس جيدًا. وبالتالي انخفض الدولار أمام اليورو. خلال هذا الأسبوع، من المنتظر الإعلان عن العديد من البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية المؤثرة في السوق. من أكثر البيانات تأثيرًا على السوق هذا الأسبوع مؤشر ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي يوم الثلاثاء، والذي يتم من خلاله إجراء مسح على 5.000 أسرة يتم سؤالهم عن المستوى الحالي والمستقبلي للأوضاع الاقتصادية. تميل النتيجة الايجابية لهذا التقرير إلى دعم الدولار الأمريكي. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- ارتفاع اليورو على كافة القطاعات* 
شهد اليورو اتجاه صعودي كبير خلال الأسبوع الماضي. فقد ارتفع اليورو بمقدار 200 نقطة تقريبًا أمام الباوند وبما يزيد عن 200 نقطة أمام الين. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تمكن اليورو من الارتفاع أمام الدولار، حيث ارتفع اليورو/ دولار فوق مستوى 1.4400. ولم يكن سبب اتجاه اليورو الصعودي الأسبوع الماضي بيانات ايجابية بشكل مبالغ فيه من منطقة اليورو. فقد كان من أكثر البيانات ايجابية من منطقة اليورو الأسبوع المضي هو تقرير أسعار الواردات الألمانية والذي أظهر أن أسعار السلع المستوردة قد ارتفعت بنسبة 0.4% خلال نوفمبر. عادةً ما يكون ارتفاع التضخم في ألمانيا التي تعتبر الاقتصاد الأقوى في منطقة اليورو تأثير ايجابي على اليورو، حيث يفسر المستثمرون ذلك بان التعافي الاقتصادي مستمر.بالإضافة إلى ذلك، بدو أن قوة اليورو كان كرد فعل لضعف العملات الأخرى. فقد كان السبب الأساسي لارتفاع اليورو هو البيانات السلبية عن القطاع العقاري الأمريكي. ويبدو أنه إذا استمر الاقتصاد الأمريكي في تقديم بيانات محبطة للآمال، فمن المحتمل أن تزيد قوة اليورو نتيجة لذلك. خلال هذا الأسبوع، من المنتظر الإعلان عن العديد من البيانات الاقتصادية المؤشر على السوق من منطقة اليورو. ننصح التجار بتتبع تقرير العرض النقدي M3 من منطقة اليورو يوم الثلاثاء في الساعة 09:00 بتوقيت جرينتش. يظهر من خلال هذا التقرير التغير الإجمالي في كمية العملة المحلية في دورة العمل خلال نوفمبر. إذا أظهرت النتيجة النهائية أن هذا المؤشر مستمر في الارتفاع، فقد تزيد قوة اليورو. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- استمرار انخفاض الين الياباني* 
استمر اتجاه الين الهبوطي الأسبوع الماضي. فقد انخفض بمقدار 200 نقطة تقريبًا أمام الدولار، حيث ارتفع الدولار/ ين فوق مستوى 91.80. كما انخفض الين بما يزيد عن 200 نقطة أمام اليورو. يعود سبب اتجاه الين الهبوطي إلى عاملين. الأول هو البيانات الاقتصادية التي تٌظهِر أن الاقتصاد الأمريكي لا يخرج من الركود. والثاني أن البنك الياباني مستمر في اهتمامه بإضعاف الين الياباني لدعم الصادرات اليابانية. وقد استمرت البيانات المتضاربة عن الاقتصاد الياباني الأسبوع الماضي. فمن ناحية، ارتفع الميزان التجاري الياباني- الذي يقيس الفرق بين الخدمات والسلع المستوردة والمصدرة- إلى 0.49 تريليون ين خلال نوفمبر. من ناحية أخرى، انخفض مؤشر أسعار المستهلك في طوكيو باستثناء الغذاء والطاقة بنسبة 1.9% خلال ديسمبر. ويظهر من خلال هذا أن المستهلك الياباني لم يستعيد الثقة فيما يتعلق بالتأمين المالي، وبالتالي فإنه يتجنب الإنفاق في الوقت الحالي. خلال هذا الأسبوع، لن تكون هناك بيانات يابانية، حيث تغلق البنوك اليابانية اغلب هذا الأسبوع. وبالتالي ننصح التجار بتتبع البيانات الأساسية من الاقتصاد الأمريكي ومنطقة اليورو، حيث منا لمتوقع أن تؤثر هذه البيانات على الين هذا الأسبوع. 

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- البيانات الايجابية عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي مستمرة فقد تحصل أسعار النفط على دعم*
استمر النفط الخام في الارتفاع خلال جلسة التداول الأسبوع الماضي. بدأ النفط الخام التداول الأسبوع الماضي باتجاه هبوطي، حيث كان تداول برميل النفط الخام دون مستوى 73 دولار للمرة الأولى خلال 3 أسابيع. يستمر النفط في الارتفاع بعد البيانات الايجابية الأمريكية. فقد انخفض عدد الأفراد المستفيدين من التأمين ضد البطالة للمرة الأولى خلال الأسبوع الماضي إلى 452.000، وهو اقل مستوى منذ سبتمبر 2008. وقد أدى هذا إلى زيادة التوقعات بارتفاع معدل التعافي العالمي. يميل هذا التفاؤل إلى دعم أسعار النفط الخام، حيث من المعتقد أن التحسن الاقتصادي سوف يساعد على زيادة معدل الطلب على الطاقة. وفي الوقت الحالي، طالما أن البيانات الايجابية عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي مستمرة فقد تحصل أسعار النفط على دعم. خلال هذا الأسبوع، ننصح التجار بتتبع البيانات الاقتصادية الأساسية عن الاقتصاد الأمريكي ومنطقة اليورو حيث من المحتمل أن يكون لهم تأثير على قيمة النفط. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، على التجار تتبع تقرير مخزونات النفط الخام يوم الأربعاء، حيث أن له تأثير كبير على السوق. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يظهر تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للثماني ساعات ويتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع. ننصح بالبيع اليوم مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
قد يشهد الاتجاه الهبوطي الأخير لهذا الزوج بعض الانعكاس اليوم، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للثماني ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع، كما يظهر تقاطع صعودي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي وعلى الماكد على الرسم البياني للساعة. قد يكون من المفضل اليوم شراء هذا الزوج. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للثماني ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء، بينما يظهر تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي وعلى الماكد على الرسم البياني للثماني ساعات. قد يكون من المفضل اليوم بيع هذا الزوج. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
بدو أن هذا الزوج يعرض إشارات متضاربة، حيث يوحد تقاطع هبوطي جديد على الماكد على الرسم البياني اليومي، بينما يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية في منطقة ذروة البيع. قد يكون من المفضل اليوم انتظار اتجاه أوضح. 

*الجنية الاسترليني/ الدولار النيوزلنديGBP/NZD*
قد يتعرض اتجاه هذا الزوج الهبوطي للتصحيح اليوم، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعة وللساعتين وللأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع. علاوة على ذلك، يوجد تقاطع صعودي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، بينما يظهر اختراق للحد السفلي للبولنجر على الرسم البياني للساعتين وللثماني ساعات. ننصح تجار الفوركس بالدخول شراء اليوم للاستفادة من الاتجاه الجديد.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذه الاخبار المالية لهذا الاسبوع



للمزيد من التفاصيل حول* *الاخبار المالية** لهذا  الاسبوع المرجوا زيارة الموقع على هذا الرابط 


**الاخبار المالية*

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  هذا هو التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من شركة forexyard*

*كل الأعين تتجه إلى الدولار الأمريكي مع اقتراب نهاية عام 2009*

في ظل التوقعات بيوم بطيء من التداول اليومـ من المحتمل أن يركز التجار على الدولار الأمريكي وعلى إذا ما كان يمكنه الاستمرار في اتجاهه الصعودي الأخير حتى بداية العام الجديد. سيتم الإعلان اليوم عن المؤشر الأمريكي لثقة المستهلك والذي سيعطي التجار فكرة جيدة عن الاتجاه العام للعملة الأمريكية مع اقتراب نهاية عام 2009. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD*

* - احتمالية تأثير تقرير ثقة المستهلك على العملة الأمريكية* 
كان ضعف أحجام التداول في السوق يوم الاثنين بسبب انخفاض معدل السيولة قد أعطى للدولار ميزة بسيطة على العملات الأساسية الأخرى. فبعد اختراقه لمستوى 1.4400 أمام الدولار يوم أمس، انخفض اليورو ويقع تداوله في الوقت الحالي عند 1.4365. وأمام الين الياباني، ارتفعت العملة الأمريكي بمقدار بسيط ويقع تداولها الآن حول مستوى 91.75. على التجار ملاحظة أن اغلب المحللين لا ينظرون إلى ارتفاع الدولار هذه على انه إشارة إلى اتجاه مستمر له. وفي ظل عطلة العديد من المستثمرين لقضاء موسم الأجازات، قد يكون سبب ارتفاعات الدولار هو مجرد انخفاض السيولة وبطء التداول يوم الاثنين. على التجار التركيز على تقرير ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي اليوم في الساعة 15:00 بتوقيت جرينتش. من المتوقع أن يأتي هذا التقرير بقراءة أعلى من الشهر الماضي، وإذا تحقق هذا بالفعل فقد يحصل الدولار على دعم من ذلك. يقول اغلب المحللون أن الشعب الأمريكي يستعيد الثقة ببطء تجاه الاقتصاد الأمريكي. إذا عكس مؤشر ثقة المستهلك ذلك، فقد تكون هذه إشارة مبكرة إلى الاتجاه الذي سيسلكه الدولار عام 2010. 

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض اليورو أمام العملات الأساسية*
لم يكن الدولار الأمريكي العملة الوحيدة التي شهدت ارتفاعات أمام اليورو خلال الـ 24 ساعة الماضية. فقد ارتفع الدولار الكندي أمام اليورو خلال وقت مبكر من التداول وسجل أعلى مستوى ل منذ نوفمبر 2008 عند مستوى 1.4977. وقام هذا الزوج بتصحيح نفسه وعاد إلى مستوياته الطبيعية حول مستوى 1.4990. ولكن على التجار في مراقبة هذا الزوج تحفزًا لأي نشاط غير معتاد له. حيث يبدو أن الحركات المثيرة قد تحدث في السوق على الرغم من بطء التداول على الرغم من قلة البيانات الأوروبية اليوم، لا تزال هناك بعض الأشياء التي قد ترفع من معدل تذبذب الحركة في السوق. من بين هذه الأشياء، المؤشر الألماني لأسعار المستهلك والذي يعتبر أول تقرير شهري يصدر لقياس التضخم في منطقة اليورو. يمكن أن يكون لتضخم المستهلك دور مباشر في مستويات أسعار الفائدة التي تؤثر بشكل مباشر على قيمة العملة. وفي ظل التوقعات بارتفاع هذا المؤشر بنسبة 0.6%،قد يحصل اليورو على دعم إذا ما كانت هذه التوقعات صحيحة. قد يرغب التجار في أن يأخذوا في حسبانهم نتيجة المؤشر الألماني لأسعار المستهلك عندما ينتظرون نتيجة تقرير ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي. إذا جاء كلا التقريرين كما هو متوقع، فقد يشهد اليورو/ دولار بعض الانعكاسات اليوم. 

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- انخفاض الين أمام الدولار* 
في وقت مبكر من التداول صباح اليوم، انخفض الين إلى أدنى مستوى خلال 5 أيام أمام الدولار الأمريكي حيث وصل إلى مستوى 91.79. ويبدو أن الدولار سينهي عام 2009 بارتفاع نسبته 1% أمام الين، وذلك بعد الخسارة التي حققها بنسبة 19% خلال 2009. قد تشهد العملة الأمريكية المزيد من الارتفاع أمام الين خلال التداول اليوم وذلك إذا ارتفع مؤشر ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي كما هو متوقع. وإذا لم يتحقق ذلك، فقد يعكس اليوم بعض خسائره الأخيرة. وفي ظل عدم وجود بيانات من الياباني خلال بقية الأسبوع، من المحتمل أن تتأثر قيمة الين بالأخبار الأمريكية والأوروبية. ويبدو أن تباطؤ التداول قبل العام الجديد له تأثير سلبي على الين، ولكن على التجار ملاحظة أي بيانات الاقتصادية سلبية من أوروبا أو أمريكا، لأنه قد ينتج عنها ارتفاع في الين الياباني.

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- ارتفاع أسعار النفط قبل العام الجديد* 
ارتفعت أسعار النفط الخام إلى أعلى مستوى خلال 5 أسابيع يوم الاثنين، متداولاً حول مستوى 78.73 دولار مع إغلاق السوق وذلك وسط ارتفاع معدلات التفاؤل بشأن تعافي الاقتصاد العالمي. وبعدها انخفضت الأسعار إلى 78.45 دولار، ولكنها قد تتمكن من الارتفاع مرة أخرى بسهولة بعد تقرير ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي اليوم. إذا جاء هذا التقرير بقراءة ايجابية، فقد تزيد ثقة المستثمر وبالتالي قد تدعم هذه الأسعار. قد تتأثر أسعار النفط أيضا بالعديد من الأخبار الأخرى. فقد تؤدي التوترات السياسية في إيران ثاني أكبر منتج للنفط في العالم إلى ارتفاع الأسعار للأعلى. علاوة على ذلك، تسبب الشتاء القارص في أمريكا ثاني اكبر مستهلك للنفط في العالم إلى ارتفاع معدل الاستهلاك، مم قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع الأسعار أيضًا. وفي ظل تباطؤ تداول العملات هذا الأسبوع، يبدو أن معدل تذبذب أسعار النفط سوف يرتفع في السوق. 

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي في منطقة ذروة البيع ويوجد تقاطع صعودي وشيك على الماكد. قد يكون الشراء هو القرار المفضل اليوم . 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يبدو أن هذا الزوج يقدم إشارات متضاربة، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعة في منطقة ذروة الشراء بينما تظهر تقاطعات هبوطية على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات. إلا أن مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي يتحرك في منطقة ذروة البيع. ننصح اليوم بالبيع مع نقاط وقف قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
قد يسلك هذا الزوج تصحيح هبوطي اليوم حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني للساعة وللساعتين وللأربع ساعات في منطقة ذروة الشراء، ويوجد تقاطع هبوطي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي. ننصح اليوم ببيع هذا الزوج. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري USD/CHF*
يبدو أن الاتجاه الهبوطي لهذا الزوج قد يستمر، حيث توجد تقاطعات هبوطية جديدة على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعتين وكذلك على الماكد على الرسم البياني اليومي. ننصح بدخول بيع على هذا الزوج اليوم. 

*الجنية الاسترليني/ الدولار الكنديGBP/CAD*
قد يتعرض الاتجاه الهبوطي الأخير لهذا الزوج إلى التصحيح قريبًا، حيث يتحرك مؤشر القوة النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي والثماني ساعات في منطقة ذروة البيع بينما يظهر تقاطع صعودي على الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي. كمل يظهر على الماكد تقاطع صعودي وشيك. وبالتالي ننصح تجار الفوركس بالدخول شراء اليوم على هذا الزوج.

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

  *  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

  *التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من  forexyard*

*ارتفاع اليورو قليلا خلال التعاملات المسائية*

بعد الانخفاض إلى أدنى مستوياته خلال عام، استطاع اليورو الارتفاع قليلا خلال تعاملات يوم أمس أو بمعنى أصح عند نهاية تعاملات يوم أمس، وذلك بعد صدور قرارات البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي بشأن أسعار الفوائد يوم أمس، والتي قرر فيها البنك الفيدرالي تثبيت أسعار الفوائد عند المستويات الحالية مع عدم وجود توقعات واضحة بشأن اتجاه البنك لرفع أسعار الفوائد في المستقبل، واستطاعت العملة الأوروبية الارتفاع حتى وصلت إلى مستويات 1.3200. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي مع مخاوف الديون الأوروبية.*
سجل الدولار الأمريكي ارتفاعا مقابل بعض العملات خلال تعاملات يوم أمس متضمنة اليورو والباوند، ولعل السبب وراء ذلك الارتفاع الأخبار السلبية الصادرة من منطقة اليورو بشأن الأزمة اليونانية وأزمات الدول الأوروبية الأخرى الأمر الذي أدى إلى دعم الدولار الأمريكي مقابل العملات الأخرى على الرغم من قيام البنك الفيدرالي الأمريكي بعدم تغيير أسعار الفوائد عن المستويات الحالية لها.ويتم التعامل على اليورو/دولار أمريكي في الوقت الحالي بالقرب من مستويات 1.3200 منخفضا 150 نقطة عن إغلاق 24 ساعة مضت، وكان قد سجل الباوند/دولار أمريكي أيضا انخفاضا بنسب أعلى وأكثر سوءا من الزوج الأوروبي، حيث سجل انخفاضا بما يقرب من 300 نقطة حتى وصل إلى مستويات 1.5170، ولكن بحلول نهاية تعاملات يوم أمس استطاع اليورو الارتفاع قليلا مقابل الدولار الأمريكي، ولكن بصورة عامة فإنه من المتوقع أن يستمر الدولار الأمريكي في ارتفاعه العام خلال تعاملات اليوم خاصة في حالة صدور بيانات إيجابية من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اليوم.من ناحية أخرى فإنه من المنتظر اليوم صدور بيانات حول طلبات إعانة البطالة الأسبوعية الأمريكية والمنتظر صدوره الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، مع توقع جميع المحللين بأن تسجل البيانات انخفاضا مقارنة بالأسبوع الماضي، الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي مقابل اليورو اليوم ومقابل العملات عالية المخاطر أيضا مثل الدولار الكندي والدولار الأسترالي.

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض اليورو بعد تخفيض التقييم الائتماني الأسباني.*
على الرغم من كل المشاكل الاقتصادية الحالية في منطقة اليورو، إلا أنه جاء دور أسبانيا أيضا لتساهم في تلك المشاكل، حيث تم تخفيض القدرة الائتمانية الأسبانية يوم أمس، الأمر الذي أدى إلى انخفاض اليورو مقابل العملات الأخرى، من ناحية أخرى فقد سجل اليورو أيضا انخفاضا مقابل العملات عالية المخاطر مثل الدولار الكندي والدولار الأسترالي، والجدير بالذكر فإنه خلال الأربع وعشرون ساعة الماضية كان قد سجل اليورو ما بين 60 إلى 70 نقطة مقابل كلا من الدولار الكندي والدولار الأسترالي.من ناحية أخرى فإن المتعاملين اليوم سوف يهتمون كثيرا بالبيانات الصادرة من منطقة اليورو من أجل تحديد مسار اليورو، حيث من المنتظر صدور بيانات حول معدل التغير في البطالة الألمانية الساعة 7:55 بتوقيت جرينتش، وبالطبع فإن تلك البيانات تحتل أهمية كبيرة نظرا لوضع الاقتصاد الألماني الكبير بين الدول الأوروبية وبالتالي فإن تلك البيانات سوف تؤثر على تعاملات اليورو كثيرا خلال تعاملات اليوم، من ناحية أخرى فإنه من المنتظر أيضا قيام رئيس البنك المركزي الأوروبي "تريشيه" أن يقوم بعمل خطاب له خلال تعاملات اليوم الساعة 11:30 بتوقيت جرينتش، والتي أيضا سوف يكون لها تأثيرا كبيرا على تعاملات اليورو اليوم.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- الين الياباني يتمكن من الارتفاع على الرغم من ارتفاع معدلات المخاطرة.*
لا تزال البيانات الاقتصادية الصادرة من منطقة اليورو مؤثرة بشكل كبير على العملات في السوق، وفي ذلك الإطار فقد سجل اليورو/ين ياباني انخفاضا بأكثر من 100 نقطة وذلك قبل أن يستطيع اليورو الارتفاع قليلا لتعويض جزء من خسائره قبل إغلاق اليوم ليتم التعامل على الزوج بالقرب من مستويات 123.95 منخفضا ما يقرب من 80 نقطة من أعلى مستوى له خلال تعاملات يوم أمس.من ناحية أخرى فلم يكن الين الياباني محظوظا مقابل الدولار الأمريكي، حيث أن البيانات الاقتصادية الإيجابية الصادرة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أدت إلى ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي/ ين ياباني خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية، حيث سجل الزوج ارتفاعا إلى 94.28 خلال تعاملات يوم أمس، ويتم التعامل عليه في الوقت الحالي عند 93.90.من ناحية أخرى فإن تعاملات الين الياباني سوف تعتمد على أداء البيانات الاقتصادية الأمريكية واليابانية أيضا، فعلى سبيل المثال إن جاءت البيانات الأمريكية بصورة أفضل مما هو متوقع فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الين الياباني، هذا الإضافة إلى انتظار صدور بيانات حول معدلات الإنتاج الصناعي الياباني الساعة 23:50 بتوقيت جرينتش والمتوقع لها أن تسجل ارتفاعا 0.9% مما قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع الين الياباني قليلا في السوق.

*النفط الخام Crude Oil * 

*- لا يزال النفط الخام محافظا على مستوياته حول مستويات 83 دولار للبرميل.*
بعد الانخفاض السابق للنفط الخام إلى ما يقرب من مستويات 81.40 دولار للبرميل، استطاع النفط الخام أن يسجل ارتفاعا فوق مستويات 83 دولار خلال تعاملات يوم أمس، ولعل السبب الرئيسي وراء ذلك الارتفاع هو الأخبار المستمرة حول الأزمة اليونانية، ولكن على الرغم من ارتفاع النفط الخام إلا أنه لا يزال بعيدا عن المستويات التي كان يسجلها سابقا بالقرب من مستويات 84 و 87 دولار للبرميل.ولعل أسعار النفط الخام اليوم سوف تعتمد بصورة أساسية على البيانات الاقتصادية المنتظر صدورها من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث من المنتظر اليوم صدور بيانات حول معدلات البطالة الأمريكية والتي من شأنها أن تؤثر إيجابيا على الدولار الأمريكي في حالة صدور نتائج إيجابية منها، الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يؤثر على أداء النفط الخام اليوم أيضا.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
تحوم المؤشرات الفنية الخاصة بالزوج في الوقت الحالي في منطقة ذروة البيع على الرسم البياني اليومي حيث يتواجد مؤشر القوى النسبية مشيرا إلى احتمال ارتفاع الزوج خلال تعاملات اليوم، علاوة على تأييد مؤشر القوى النسبية على الرسم البياني للثمان ساعات لتلك النظرة، لذلك فإنه من الممكن الدخول في صفقة شراء على الزوج مع نقاط وقف خسارة قريبة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
تضارب في الإشارات الفنية على الزوج مع وجود مؤشر القوى النسبية في المنطقة المحايدة في الوقت الحالي، مع وجود مؤشر القوى النسبية في منطقة ذروة البيع على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، مشيرا إلى احتمال ارتفاع الزوج قليلا، لذلك فإن الدخول في صفقة شراء على الزوج قد يكون أمرا إيجابيا في الوقت الحالي مع استخدام نقاط وقف خسارة قريبة.

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يسير الزوج في اتجاه عرضي في الوقت مع عدم وجود اتجاه واضح، وحتى أن مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء يشير إلى إشارات متضاربة على الرسوم البيانية، وحتى الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات لا تعطي إشارات واضحة عن الاتجاه القادم، لذلك فإن الانتظار لوجود إشارة واضحة قد يكون أمرا إيجابيا في الوقت الحالي. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
صعد الزوج كثيرا الفترة الماضية خاصة الأسبوع الماضي، ولكن من الممكن أن نجد نهاية لذلك الاتجاه الصاعد على المدى القصير، خاصة مع وجود مؤشر القوى النسبية على الرسم البياني اليومي في منطقة ذروة الشراء مشيرا إلى احتمال انخفاض الزوج قليلا، لذلك فإن من الممكن الدخول في صفقة بيع باستخدام نقاط وقف خسارة قريبة مع الزوج. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 
تحوم أسعار الذهب حول مستويات 1065.10 دولار للأوقية منذ أسبوع، ويشير مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي إلى وجود تقاطع إيجابي، مشيرا إلى احتمال استمرار ارتفاع أسعار الذهب، لذلك فإنه من الممكن الدخول في الذهب في صفقة شراء على الذهب.
 
افتح حساب تجريبي

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*  التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من  forexyard*

*خطة التحفيز اليونانية تؤدي إلى ارتفاع العملات عالية المخاطر ليسجل الدولار الأمريكي والين الياباني انخفاضا.*

سجل كلا من الدولار الأمريكي والين الياباني انخفاضا خلال تعاملات يوم الخميس مع وجود آمال لدى المتعاملين بان يتوصل الاتحاد الأوروبي مع صندوق النقد الدولي لخطة لدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني قريبا، الأمر الذي بدوره دفع بأسعار النفط الخام إلى ما فوق مستويات 85 دولار للبرميل مع ارتفاع أسواق الأسهم العالمية. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

* - انخفاض الدولار الأمريكي قليلا مع تحسن الحالة النفسية لدى المتعاملين.*
سجل الدولار الأمريكي انخفاضا مقابل كلا من اليورو والباوند خلال تعاملات يوم أمس وذلك بعد انخفاض المخاوف لدى المتعاملين بشأن الأزمة اليونانية قليلا، ويأتي ذلك التحسن في الحالة النفسية للسوق بعد أن قام بعض المسئولين في الاتحاد الأوروبي بالتلويح عن احتمال التوصل إلى خطة لدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني قريبا.
 وكان قد تغير الدولار الأمريكي قليلا مقابل الين الياباني مسجلا مستويات 94.07 مقابل 94.11، ويتم التعامل على اليورو/دولار في الوقت الحالي بالقرب من مستويات 1.3226 وذلك بعد أن سجل ارتفاعا سابقا إلى مستويات 1.3256 خلال التعاملات الآسيوية اليوم، أما الباوند فقد اخترق مستويات 1.53 مقابل الدولار الأمريكي وذلك بعد أن وصل إلى مستويات 1.5141 والتي كانت أدنى مستوى له خلال تعاملات الأسبوع ويتم التعامل على الزوج في الوقت الحالي عند مستويات 1.5322.ومع وجود الأخبار المستمرة حول الأزمة اليونانية فإن المتعاملين سوف ينتظرون لمزيد من الإيضاحات حول الخطة المحتمل التوصل إليها، بالإضافة إلى انتظار المتعاملين أيضا لصدور بيانات حول القراءة النهائية للناتج المحلي الإجمالي الأمريكي والمنتظر صدوره اليوم الساعة 12:30 بتوقيت جرينتش.

*اليورو EUR* 

* - ارتفاع اليورو مع وجود أخبار حول التوصل لاتفاق بشأن الأزمة اليونانية قريبا.*
سجل اليورو ارتفاعا مقابل الدولار الأمريكي خلال تعاملات يوم الخميس، وذلك مع تلويح بعض المسئولين في الاتحاد الأوروبي باحتمال التوصل إلى خطة نهائية لدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني، الأمر الذي دعم اليورو خلال تعاملات يوم أمس بالإضافة إلى البيانات الألمانية أيضا والتي دعمت اليورو من جانبها، فقد صدرت بيانات تشير إلى ارتفاع أرباح الشركات الأوروبية والأمريكية أيضا مما دعم الحالة النفسية لدى المتعاملين بشأن الأداء الاقتصادي العالمي مما أدى إلى ارتفاع العملات عالية المخاطر.ويتم التعامل على اليورو في الوقت الحالي عند مستويات 1.3238 مقابل الدولار الأمريكي، ويتم التعامل عليه عند 124.53 مقابل الين الياباني مقابل القراءة السابقة 124.27، بينما يتم التعامل على اليورو مقابل الباوند عند 1.5325 بعد أن سجل انخفاضا سابقا إلى 1.5192.بصورة عامة فإن اليورو لا يزال يتأثر بشكل مستمر بأي تغير في الحالة النفسية لدى المتعاملين بشأن الأزمة اليونانية، خاصة مع وجود بعض الدول الأوروبية الأخرى التي قد تدخل تحت المنظار قريبا مثل البرتغال وأسبانيا، لذلك فإنه يجب النظر دائما على أي أخبار تصدر حول تلك البيانات.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

* - ارتفاع في الدولار الأسترالي والنيوزلندي مع تحسن الحالة النفسية في السوق والبيانات الخاصة بأسعار الفوائد.*
وصل الدولار الأسترالي لأعلى مستوياته خلال أسبوع، ويأتي ذلك الارتفاع وسط تحسن ملحوظ في الحالة النفسية لدى المتعاملين بعد احتمال التوصل لحل الأزمة اليونانية في الوقت الحالي، مما دعم العملات عالية المخاطر مثل الدولار الأسترالي، وكان قد ارتفع الدولار النيوزلندي أيضا وذلك بعد إعلان محافظ البنك المركزي النيوزلندي باحتمال قيام البنك برفع أسعار الفوائد بصورة أقرب مما يتصور البعض.وكان قد سجل الدولار النيوزلندي ارتفاعا إلى 72.47 مقابل الدولار الأمريكي مقابل القراءة السابقة عند 72.37 خلال التعاملات الأمريكية يوم أمس، وارتفع الدولار الأسترالي إلى مستويات 93.06 مقابل الدولار الأمريكي مرتفعا من مستويات 92.77 وذلك بعد أن وصل إلى مستويات 93.13 في وقت سابق.
 من ناحية أخرى فإنه من المنتظر اليوم صدور قرارات البنك المركزي الياباني بشأن أسعار الفوائد، وعلى الرغم من أنه من المتوقع عدم تغيير أسعار الفوائد عن المستويات الحالية، إلا أن المؤتمر المقرر انعقاده بعد صدور القرار سوف يكون من الهام متابعته لمعرفة اتجاهات البنك القادمة بشأن الفوائد.

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

* - استقرار أسعار النفط الخام حول مستويات 85 دولار للبرميل.*
سجل النفط الخام ارتفاعا خلال تعاملات يوم الخميس مع تحسن الحالة النفسية لدى المتعاملين بشأن البيانات الصادرة من الاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث سجل النفط الخام ارتفاعا بمقدار 35 سنتا أو 0.4% إلى مستويات 85.52 دولار للبرميل خلال التعاملات الأمريكية يوم أمس.ولعل الأسباب الرئيسية وراء ذلك الارتفاع كما أشرنا هي البيانات الإيجابية الصادرة، حيث صدرت بيانات حول معدلات التغير في البطالة الألمانية والتي سجلت أداء أفضل مما كان متوقعا، بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع أسواق الأسهم العالمية بشكل كبير في المنطقة الأوروبية والأمريكية أيضا، مما دعم أسعار النفط الخام وساهمت في ارتفاعها مرة أخرى.ولكن يجب أيضا متابعة أي تطورات تحدث بشأن الأزمة اليونانية والأخبار الصادرة حول هذا الموضوع نظرا لتأثيرها الكبير على حركة الأسعار، ففي حالة صدور بيانات إيجابية فإن ذلك سوف يدعم النفط بصورة كبيرة في التعاملات القادمة، من ناحية أخرى فإنه من الهام أيضا متابعة البيانات الخاصة بالنتائج حول صافي الناتج المحلي الإجمالي الأمريكي المنتظر صدوره اليوم وتأثيره الكبير على الدولار الأمريكي.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
بعد الانخفاض إلى أدنى مستوى له خلال 2010، شهد الزوج ارتفاعا خلال تعاملات يوم أمس، لتكون النتيجة النهائية تكوين أربع شموع "دوجي" متتالية على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، مشيرا إلى احتمال ارتفاع معدلات الذبذبة قريبا على الزوج، علما بأنه هناك تقاطع سلبي على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني مشيرا إلى احتمال انخفاض الزوج قليلا. 

* الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يتم التعامل على الزوج في الوقت الحالي بالقرب من مستويات 1.5360 وذلك بعد أن سجل ارتفاعا بما يقرب من 230 نقطة، ولكن هناك بعض الإشارات السلبية التي تظهر على الرسم البياني للساعة، حيث انخفض مؤشر القوى النسبية تحت مستويات 70 علاوة على وجود تقاطع سلبي على مؤشر الماكد، ليكون مستهدف الزوج في الوقت الحالي عند 1.5250. 

* الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
بعد الارتفاع الذي حدث للزوج خلال اليومين الماضيين يبدو أن الزوج على وشك الخروج من حالة السير العرضي التي كان فيها الفترة الماضية، حيث ضاق مؤشر خطوط البولينجر بشكل كبير على الرسم البياني للساعة، مشيرا إلى احتمال ارتفاع معدلات الذبذبة الخاصة بالزوج قريبا، من ناحية أخرى فإن المؤشرات الفنية أيضا على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات تشير إلى احتمال انخفاض الزوج، لذلك فإنه من الممكن الدخول في صفقة بيع على الزوج. 

* الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
ارتفعت معدلات الذبذبة الخاصة بالزوج خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية، حيث أنه كان يسجل ارتفاعا وانخفاضا ما بين مستويات 1.0800 و 1.0900 ولا يزال الوضع مستمرا، ولكن هناك تقاطع إيجابي على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، لذلك فإنه من الممكن أن يسجل ارتفاعا على المدى القصير. 

* التوصية اليومية*

*الذهب Gold* 
قناة سعرية صاعدة واضحة على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، ويتم التعامل على الذهب في الوقت الحالي في منتصف تلك القناة تقريبا، ولكن هناك مستويات مقاومة عند 1192 دولار لأوقية، وفي حالة اختراقها فإنه سوف يكون من المتوقع استمرار ارتفاع الذهب بصورة كبيرة الفترة القادمة. 
 
*افتح حساب تجريبي*

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 *   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


 * هذه البيانات المالية* *لهذا الاسبوع*

 ** 

 * للمزيد من التفاصيل حول البيانات المالية** لهذا  الاسبوع المرجوا زيارة الموقع على هذا الرابط* 


 *البيانات المالية*



 افتح حساب تجريبي

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 *    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

 *  التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من  forexyard*

*الموافقة على دعم الاقتصاد اليوناني بقيمة 146 مليار دولار*

بعد ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي على مدار الأسبوع الماضي مقابل اليورو، فقد عاود اليورو التعافي قليلا نهاية الأسبوع الماضي على أمل التوصل لاتفاق يدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني، وبالفعل تم حدوث ذلك خلال تعاملات يوم أمس، وتم التوصل إلى خطة لدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني بقيمة 146 مليار دولار مما أدى إلى ارتفاع اليورو خلال التعاملات الصباحية اليوم، ولكن على الرغم من ذلك إلا أن التأثير لا يزال محدودا على اليورو ولعل التوقع يشير إلى أن التأثير قد يكون أكثر خلال باقي تعاملات الأسبوع الحالي، وبصورة عامة فإنه من المتوقع ارتفاع معدلات الذبذبة خلال تعاملات الأسبوع على تلك العملات. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- من المنتظر صدور بيانات حول تقرير التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي يوم الجمعة.*
كانت بداية الأسبوع الماضي بالنسبة لتعاملات الدولار الأمريكي تسيطر عليها الارتفاعات المتواصلة، حيث سجل الدولار الأمريكي ارتفاعا بما يقرب من 280 نقطة مقابل اليورو و450 نقطة مقابل الباوند، ولكن مع مرور الأسبوع شهد الدولار الأمريكي انخفاضا مرة أخرى مقابل العملات الرئيسية الأخرى.ولعل الارتفاع الذي سجله الدولار الأمريكي بداية الأسبوع الماضي كان السبب فيه البيانات الإيجابية التي صدرت من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حول الاقتصاد الأمريكي، وكانت تلك البيانات تتضمن مؤشر ثقة المستهلكين الأمريكي والذي شهد ارتفاعا خلال شهر أبريل لأعلى مستوياته منذ شهر سبتمبر 2008، ولعل السبب الرئيسي وراء ذلك هو التحسن في أداء المؤشرات الخاصة بالتوظيف التي صدرت على مدار الشهرين السابقين، وكان ارتفاع معدلات ثقة المستهلكين سببا في دعم الدولار الأمريكي خلال تعاملات الأسبوع الماضي، ولكن عاود الدولار الأمريكي الانخفاض مرة أخرى في نهاية الأسبوع وذلك مع صدور بيانات حول القراءة النهائية لصافي الناتج المحلي الإجمالي والذي سجل ارتفاعا بنسبة 3.2% خلال الربع الأول مقابل التوقعات التي كانت ترجح تسجيل نتائج حول مستويات 3.4%، وعلى الرغم من كون تلك القراءة لا تزال إيجابية إلا أن فشل التقرير في تخطي التوقعات كان سببا في دخول الدولار الأمريكي في موجة من التصحيح مقابل العملات الأخرى.أما عن الأسبوع الحالي فإنه من المنتظر صدور بيانات هامة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث من المنتظر صدور بيانات حول معدلات التوظيف بغير القطاع الزراعي الأمريكي يوم الجمعة القادم، ويعتبر ذلك التقرير من أفضل التقارير التي تتابع معدلات التوظيف الأمريكية، ومن المتوقع أن يسجل ارتفاعا بمعدل 183 ألف وظيفة خلال الشهر الماضي، وفي حالة تحقق تلك التوقعات فإن الدولار الأمريكي سوف يسجل ارتفاعا مقابل العملات الأخرى.

*اليورو EUR* 

*- الموافقة على دعم اليونان يؤدي إلى ارتفاع اليورو.*
شهد اليورو تعاملات عالية الذبذبة خلال الأسبوع الماضي بصورة كبيرة، وكان قد بدأ اليورو تعاملات الأسبوع الماضي على انخفاض حاد مقابل العملات الرئيسية حتى وصل انخفاضه إلى 350 نقطة مقابل الين الياباني، ولكنه استطاع أن يقلص انخفاضه خلال الأسبوع.وكان من العوامل المؤثرة على تعاملات اليورو بشكل كبير الأسبوع الماضي الأخبار الصادرة من اليونان واحتمالات التوصل إلى اتفاق يدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني، ولكن في الأسبوع الماضي كان قد فشل المسئولين في منطقة اليورو للتوصل إلى اتفاق يدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني مما أدى إلى ارتفاع معدلات المخاطرة في السوق فانخفض اليورو والعملات عالية المخاطر بشكل كبير مقابل الدولار الأمريكي والين الياباني بداية الأسبوع الماضي، ولكن بعد ذلك وبحلول نهاية الأسبوع صدرت توقعات باحتمال التوصل لخطة لدعم الاقتصاد اليوناني بقيمة 146 مليار دولار وقد تم ذلك بالفعل، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تقلص خسائر اليورو بشكل كبير عند نهاية الأسبوع الماضي مقابل العملات الأخرى، وبداية التعاملات الأسبوع الحالي على ارتفاع لا بأس به للعملة الأوروبية مقابل العملات الأخرى، ولكن بشكل عام فإن المتعاملين في السوق لن يهتمون فقط بالأخبار الصادرة من اليونان، ولكن أيضا الأخبار الصادرة عن الاقتصاديات الأخرى في المنطقة الأوروبية لخوفهم من تأثير الأزمة اليونانية على الدول الأخرى.من ناحية أخرى فإنه من المنتظر هذا الأسبوع صدور بيانات حول أسعار الفوائد الأوروبية يوم الخميس القادم، وبصورة عامة فإنه من المتوقع أن يتم تثبيت أسعار الفوائد عند المستويات الحالية دون تغيير عند 1%، ولكن أي مفاجئات قد تحدث قد يكون لها تأثيرا على حركة اليورو في السوق.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- ارتفاع الين الياباني مقابل العملات الأخرى الأسبوع الماضي.*
شهد الين الياباني ارتفاعا خلال الأسبوع الماضي مقابل العملات الأخرى، حيث بدأ الين الياباني تعاملات الأسبوع على ارتفاع مقابل العملات الرئيسية الأخرى، ومن ثم عاود الانخفاض مرة أخرى في موجة من جني الأرباح بحلول نهاية الأسبوع.وكان قد سجل الين الياباني ارتفاعا بعد صدور بعض البيانات الاقتصادية اليابانية الإيجابية الأسبوع الماضي، حيث سجلت مبيعات التجزئة اليابانية ارتفاعا بنسبة 4.7% خلال شهر مارس مقابل التوقعات التي كانت تتوقع تسجيل ارتفاعا بنسبة 3.7%، وتعتبر تلك البيانات إيجابية نظرا لاعتماد الاقتصاد الياباني على الاستهلاك في النمو، من ناحية أخرى فإن صدرت بيانات حول معدلات استهلاك المواطنين والتي سجلت ارتفاعا بنسبة 4.4% خلال شهر مارس مقابل التوقعات 0.7%، ولتكون محصلة المؤشرين إيجابية على الاقتصاد الياباني بشكل كبير حيث أنه يعني ارتفاع معدلات الاستهلاك وارتفاع معدلات ثقة المستهلكين اليابانيين في الاقتصاد، ولكن كان قد وصل الين الياباني إلى قمته عند عودة توقعات المتعاملين في السوق باحتمال التوصل لاتفاق بشأن الاقتصاد اليوناني لأن حينها انخفضت معدلات المخاطرة في السوق وعاود الين الياباني انخفاضه بحلول نهاية الأسبوع.أما عن الأسبوع الحالي فإنه من المتوقع متابعة المتعاملين للبيانات الاقتصادية اليونانية من أجل معرفة معدلات المخاطرة وتحديد مسار الين الياباني والعملات الآمنة مثله ومثل الدولار الأمريكي.

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- وصول النفط الخام إلى مستويات قريبة من 86 دولار للبرميل.*
وصل النفط لأعلى مستوى له خلال ثلاثة أسابيع بعد أن وصل إلى مستويات 86.75 دولار للبرميل، وكان قد سجل النفط الخام ارتفاعا من مستويات 81.20 دولار للبرميل يوم الأربعاء الماضي لمدة ثلاثة أيام متواصلة.ولعل السبب الرئيسي وراء ارتفاع النفط الخام الأخير هو ارتفاع التوقعات باحتمال تعافي الطلب العالمي على النفط الخام الفترة المستقبلية خاصة وأن الاقتصاد الأمريكي يسجل نتائج إيجابية بشكل كبير الفترة الأخيرة، علما بأن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تعتبر من أكبر المستهلكين للنفط الخام في العالم، من ناحية أخرى فإن التوصل لاتفاق بشأن الاقتصاد اليوناني أيضا كان له دورا في دعم النفط الخام وارتفاعه في السوق الفترة الأخيرة.أما عن الأسبوع الحالي فإنه ينصح للمتعاملين بأن يتابعوا البيانات الصادرة عن الاقتصاد اليوناني بشكل كبير، وأنه مع استمرار صدور بيانات إيجابية حول هذا الموضع فإن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع النفط الخام الفترة القادمة، بالإضافة إلى أنه يجب أيضا متابعة البيانات الخاصة بنتائج التوظيف الأمريكي بغير القطاع الزراعي يوم الجمعة وفي حالة صدور نتائج إيجابية فإن ذلك أيضا سوف يدعم النفط الخام.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
تسير المؤشرات الفنية في الوقت الحالي في المنطقة الحيادية بصورة كبيرة، مع وجود تقاطع إيجابي على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني للساعة مع وجود مؤشر القوى النسبية في منطقة ذروة البيع، لذلك فإن الدخول في صفقة شراء على الزوج قد يكون أمرا جيدا. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
تتواجد المؤشرات الفنية في الوقت الحالي في المنطقة الحيادية بصورة كبيرة مع استمرار الزوج في السير ما بين مستويات 1.5235 و 1.5270، لذلك فإن الانتظار حتى يظهر اتجاها واضحا للزوج قد يكون أمرا جيدا. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
تتواجد المؤشرات الفنية في الوقت الحالي في المنطقة الحيادية، مع وجود تقاطع إيجابي على الرسم البياني للساعة والأربع ساعات على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء لذلك فإن الدخول في صفقة شراء على الزوج قد يكون أمرا إيجابيا. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
مع وجود تقاطع سلبي على الزوج على الرسم البياني للساعة على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء ووجود مؤشر القوى النسبية في منطقة ذروة الشراء على الرسم البياني للساعة واليومي، لذلك فإن الدخول في صفقة بيع على الزوج قد يكون أمرا جيدا. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*مؤشر Russell2000*
بعد الانخفاض الكبير الذي حدث الأسبوع الماضي، فإن مؤشر القوى النسبية كان قد وصل إلى مستويات ذروة البيع على الرسم البياني للساعة والساعتين، مع وجود تقاطع إيجابي على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، لذلك فإنه من الممكن الدخول في صفقة شراء على الزوج خلال تعاملات اليوم.
  
*افتح حساب تجريبي*

----------


## fxyard

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 *    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

 *  التحليل اليومي لسوق الفوركس و تجارة المعادن المقدم من قبل اخصائيين ومحللين من  forexyard*

*الدولار الأمريكي ينتظر صدور بيانات حول مبيعات المنازل المؤجل بناؤها.*

ينتظر الدولار الأمريكي اليوم صدور بيانات حول مبيعات المنازل المؤجل بناءها الساعة 14:00 بتوقيت جرينتش، وبصورة عامة فإن ذلك التقرير من شأنه التأُثير على حركة كلا من الدولار الأمريكي واليورو والباوند أيضا، بالإضافة إلى مبيعات التجزئة الألمانية ومؤشر مديري المشتريات الصناعي البريطاني، لذلك فإنه هناك الكثير من البيانات الاقتصادية المنتظر صدورها اليوم. 

*التحليل الاقتصادي*

*الدولار الامريكي USD* 

*- ارتفاع الدولار الأمريكي انتظارا للبيانات الصادرة اليوم.*
سجل الدولار الأمريكي ارتفاعا مقابل العملات الرئيسية الأخرى خلال تعاملات يوم الاثنين وذلك مع تحسن الوضع الخاص بالصناعة الأمريكية، بالإضافة إلى وجود شكوك لدى المتعاملين حول مدى قدرة اليونان للتعافي من الأزمة التي تمر بها في الوقت الحالي، وعند إغلاق تعاملات يوم أمس كان قد استطاع الدولار الأمريكي أن يغلق على ارتفاع مقابل اليورو عند مستويات 1.3190 وأغلق مقابل الين الياباني عند مستويات 94.60. من ناحية أخرى فقد صدرت يوم أمس بيانات حول تقرير ISM الصناعي الأمريكي والذي سجل ارتفاعا خلال شهر أبريل لأعلى مستوياته منذ عام 2004، مشيرا إلى أن قطاع الصناعة الأمريكي في طريقه للتعافي مع ارتفاع معدلات الاستهلاك الشخصي للمستهلكين، وبالطبع فإن ذلك له تأثيرا إيجابيا على الاقتصاد الأمريكي خاصة إذا علمنا أن المستهلكين يمثلون تقريبا 70% من الاقتصاد الأمر الذي يعني أيضا ارتفاع ثقة المستهلكين في الأداء الاقتصادي، من ناحية أخرى فقد سجلت معدلات الشراء ارتفاعا خلال الربع الأول بنسبة 3.6% وهي النسبة الأعلى خلال ثلاث سنوات.ولعل المصانع الأمريكية كانت المستفيد الأكبر من التعافي الاقتصادي العالمي والمحلي وارتفاع الطلب أيضا والذي تم دعمه سابقا عن طريق الحكومة الأمريكية، ونتيجة لذلك فإن الدولار الأمريكي لا يزال يسجل ارتفاعا خاصة وأنه من العملات الآمنة وسط مخاوف المتعاملين بشأن مستقبل الاقتصاد الفترة القادمة.من ناحية أخرى فإنه من المنتظر اليوم صدور بيانات حول مبيعات المنازل المؤجل بناؤها الساعة 14:00 بتوقيت جرينتش، ويجب على المتعاملين الانتباه لتلك البيانات نظرا لتأثيرها على الدولار الأمريكي بصورة كبيرة على المدى القصير، وأيضا من المنتظر اليوم قيام "جيثنر" بإلقاء خطاب له الساعة 14:00 بتوقيت جرينتش وأيضا من شأنه التأثير على حركة العملات.

*اليورو EUR* 

*- انخفاض اليورو وسط قلق بشأن الأزمة اليونانية.*
سجل اليورو انخفاضا مقابل الدولار الأمريكي خلال تعاملات يوم أمس على الرغم من مساعدة اليونان بقيمة 110 مليار يورو، وذلك لخوف المتعاملين من مواجهة اليونان لبعض المشاكل السياسية وأنها غير قادرة على التعافي حتى مع تلك المساعدات، بالإضافة إلى قيام الصين بإتخاذ المزيد من الإجراءات لتقليل معدلات النمو الخاصة بها من أجل التحكم في معدلات التضخم، الأمر الذي نتج عنه انخفاض اليورو بحوالي 1% مقابل الدولار الأمريكي إلى مستويات 1.3190.من ناحية أخرى فإن الأخبار الصادرة من اليونان هي التي تؤثر على تعاملات اليورو بصورة كبيرة الفترة الحالية، خاصة مع وجود مخاوف لدى المتعاملين بشأن عدم نجاح اليونان في التعافي الفترة القادمة، الأمر الذي يجعل الكثير من المتعاملين أكثر حذرا من الكثير من الدول الأوروبية الأخرى من الوقوع في نفس الأزمات المالية، خاصة وأنه هناك بعض السياسات الانكماشية التي سوف تضطر اليونان القيام بها من تخفيض الإنفاق ورفع الضرائب بقيمة 30 مليار يورو على مدار الثلاث سنوات القادمة.الأمر الذي أدى إلى انخفاض اليورو ما يقرب من 12% منذ شهر نوفمبر الماضي وذلك مع تفاقم الأزمة اليونانية، ومخاوف المتعاملين بشأن انتشار تلك الأزمات المالية على بعض الدول الأوروبية الأخرى مثل البرتغال وأسبانيا.

*الين الياباني JPY* 

*- انخفاض الين الياباني مقابل العملات الرئيسية الأخرى.*
شهد الين الياباني انخفاضا خلال تعاملات يوم أمس حتى وصل إلى مستويات 144.30 مقابل الباوند ووصل إلى مستويات 124.95 مقابل اليورو، وكان الين الياباني من أسوء العملات في السوق خلال الفترات الأخيرة.من ناحية أخرى فإنه هناك الكثير من الاقتصاديين يرون أن عطلة البنوك اليابانية الأخيرة كانت سببا في انخفاض الين الياباني بصورة كبيرة خلال الأيام الماضية، ومن المتوقع استمرار الوضع كما هو عليه حتى تعود البنوك اليابانية للعمل يوم الأربعاء، بالإضافة أيضا إلى أن الين الياباني يتأثر بالبيانات الاقتصادية المنتظر صدورها من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اليوم بالإضافة إلى أسعار الفوائد الأوروبية يوم غد، وبالتالي فإن يوم الأربعاء سوف يكون عالي الذبذبة بالنسبة للين الياباني بصورة كبيرة.

*النفط الخام Crude Oil* 

*- ارتفاع النفط الخام إلى ما فوق مستويات 86 دولار للبرميل.*
سجل النفط الخام ارتفاعا لأعلى مستوى له خلال ثلاثة أسابيع وذلك مع تحسن الوضع الخاص بالصناعة الأمريكية خلال شهر أبريل لأعلى مستوياتها خلال 2004، حتى سجل النفط الخام ارتفاعا بنسبة 4 سنت إلى مستويات 86.12 دولار للبرميل خلال تعاملات يوم أمس مرتفعا 3% عن الأسبوع الماضي، والجدير بالذكر فإنه عند مقارنة السعر الحالي للنفط عن سعره بداية العام فإن نسبة ارتفاعه ستكون 72%.وبصورة عامة فإن التوقعات في الوقت الحالي تشير إلى احتمال تحسن الوضع الاستهلاكي الخاص بالنفط الخام خاصة مع تحسن الوضع الاقتصادي العالمي ومحاولاته المستمرة للخروج من حالة الركود التي دخلها الفترة الماضية، لذلك يجب على المتعاملين على النفط الخام متابعة أداء أسواق الأسهم العالمية بالإضافة إلى البيانات الاقتصادية التي من شأنها التأثير على معدلات الطلب على النفط الخام.

*التحليل الفني*

*اليورو/الدولار الامريكي EUR/USD*
بشكل عام فإن المؤشرات الفنية في الوقت الحالي تتواجد في المناطق الحيادية ولكن قد يعني ذلك ارتفاع معدلات الذبذبة على الزوج على المدى القريب بشكل كبير، لذلك فإنه يجب على المتعاملين الانتظار حتى تظهر إشارات أكثر وضوحا على الزوج الفترة القادمة. 

*الجنيه الاسترليني/ دولار امريكي GBP/USD*
يتواجد مؤشر القوى النسبية في الوقت الحالي في منطقة ذروة البيع على الرسم البياني للأربع ساعات، مشيرا إلى احتمال ارتفاع السعر قليلا على المدى القصير، خاصة وأن معظم المؤشرات الفنية الأخرى تتواجد في مناطق حيادية في الوقت الحالي، لذلك من الممكن الدخول في صفقة شراء باستخدام نقاط وقف خسارة قريبة. 

*الدولار الامريكي/الين الياباني USD/JPY*
يتواجد مؤشر القوى النسبية في الوقت الحالي في منطقة ذروة الشراء على الرسم البياني اليومي، مشيرا إلى احتمال دخول الزوج في موجة هابطة على المدى القصير، ويؤيد تلك النظرة مؤشر البولنيجر على الرسم البياني للثمان ساعات، لذلك فإنه من الممكن الدخول في صفقة بيع على الزوج اليوم. 

*الدولار الامريكي /الفرنك السويسري  USD/CHF*
لا تزال معدلات الذبذبة تواصل انخفاضها في السوق الفترة الأخيرة بصورة كبيرة، مع عدم وجود اتجاه واضح على المؤشرات الفنية خلال تعاملات اليوم، لذلك فإنه من المفضل في الوقت الحالي الانتظار حتى تظهر إشارات واضحة توضح الاتجاه القادم وبناءا على ذلك يتم تحديد اتجاه الصفقة التي يتم فتحها على الزوج. 

*التوصية اليومية*

*مؤشر SPI200*
تقاطع إيجابي تحت مستويات الدعم واضح على مؤشر الاستوكاستك البطيء على الرسم البياني اليومي، مشيرا إلى احتمال ارتفاع المؤشر قليلا، مع وجود إشارات إيجابية من مؤشر البولينجر على الرسم البياني للساعة أيضا، لذلك فإنه من الممكن الدخول في صفقة شراء على الزوج باستخدام نقاط وقف خسارة قريبة.
 
*افتح حساب تجريبي*

----------

